# was ist die ultimative dd klasse?



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2007)

man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*

meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
ich glaub dass eher nicht 
einfach meinung aussern


----------



## dobro (13. Oktober 2007)

Der Hexenmeister ....


----------



## Melrakal (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...


----------



## Hantorihanzo (13. Oktober 2007)

fiel => viel 
besste => beste
[...]


Also bei langen Boss-Fighst und dergleichen, macht auf jeden Fall der Fury-Krieger den meisten Schaden,
besonders dann, wenn n Schami mit WF-Totem am Start is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ab den letzten 20% sollte das dann eh klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: /signed Melrakal.....alles was da oben steht, geht davon aus, dass der Spieler seine Klasse gut beherrscht und das Equip auf dem selben Stand is.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2007)

Die wievielte Frage zu dem Thema ist das? Die 6754 oder 6755?^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (13. Oktober 2007)

holy-priest und holy-pala...


----------



## Shaure (13. Oktober 2007)

jede klasse, macht wenns eig ut gespielt wird viel schaden...kommt immer auf die skilung an


----------



## Schambambel (13. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*



Du willst wissen, wer der größte Dmg-Dealer ist? Ein nackter Pala ohne Mana!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass dir bei Gelegenheit mal Rechtschreibung buffen.


----------



## Helo (13. Oktober 2007)

sieht iwie seeehr stark nach 12jährigem newbie aus der einfach nur imba roxxorn will

jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du deine klasse nicht spielen kannst machste keinen schaden..


----------



## lordpa (13. Oktober 2007)

also ich denke vom schaden her übertrifft keiner nen off krieger!


----------



## Sifer (13. Oktober 2007)

Schurke macht am meisten Damage.

Zumindest auf ein einzelnes Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sword-Schurke oder halt Combat-Dagger Schurke pwnd.


----------



## Vikki (13. Oktober 2007)

Die ultimative DD-Klasse gibt es nicht.

Es kommt immer auf die Skillung der Char-Klasse und auf den Skill des Spielers an.

Ich persönlich fahre mit meiner FrostMage ziemlich gut, und liege bei Gruul, wenn ich mitgehe in der regel unter den Top 3 hinter einem Firemage und einem Hexer. Hin und wieder verirrt sich da mal ein Schurke oder ein 2. Hexer zwischen.

Es ist halt immer geschmackssache was man spielen mag und auch spielen kann


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Oktober 2007)

lordpa schrieb:


> also ich denke vom schaden her übertrifft keiner nen off krieger!



Schwachsinn!

Bei einem längeren Fight, also in Raids oder in langen Matches in der Arena, können Schurke und Krieger(Off) die meisste DMG rausholen, dadurch, dass sie kein Mana verschwenden. Doch wenn es auf Burstdmg ankommt, dann übertrifft niemand den Magier (Ausser ein Verstärkerschamane mit 2Hand und WF-Kritischer Proc, wozu man allerdings Glück braucht). Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte undder Krieger Wut, um die gesammte DMG ausfahren zu können.

Es geht einfach nichts über einen Magier, der einen Krieger zuerst sieht, und ihn in 5 Sekunden umhaut.


Ist so...

Und um die volle DMG bei jeder Klasse rauszuholen, brauch man 1. Die richtige Skillung, 2. "Großen" Skill und 3. Das Equip.

PS: Ich spiele keinen Magier, sind mir zu feige die 3 Minuten Instant Pyro Tunten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vikki (13. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und um die volle DMG bei jeder Klasse rauszuholen, brauch man 1. Die richtige Skillung, 2. "Großen" Skill und 3. Das Equip.
> 
> PS: Ich spiele keinen Magier, sind mir zu feige die 3 Minuten Instant Pyro Tunten.
> 
> ...




3 Minuten Magier sind eh in der Regel diejenigen die nix drauf haben, ausser auf ihre instants zu hoffen. Der ware Mage braucht keine megainstants alle 3 Minuten.


----------



## Taynted (13. Oktober 2007)

Also, meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Ultimative DD Klasse. 

Ich spiele selber nen Furor Krieger und die Schurken bzw. Hexer sind immer über mir^^ 
Natürlich kommt das auch auf den jeweiligen Encounter an. Bei Voidreaver zb. also nem Boss an dem man den ganzen Fight über dransteht, da punktet der Furor Krieger extrem. Ansonsten würd ich sagen bis Hyjal bzw. BT  ( das sind DIE melee instanzen überhaupt^^ ) lieber nen Schurken anstatt nem Furor mitnehmen da wir dem Raid nix nützen, außer Schlachtruf ( uuuh ). 

Magier halte ich auch nicht für wirklich gut. Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber ich habe selten nen Magier gesehen der unter den Top 5 DD´s war. Normalerweise sind bei uns Platz 1+2 die Schurken und 3-5 Hexer bzw. ich^^.

Zum Rest, hm , Ele Schamie sehe ich persöhnlich mehr als nen Caster Supporter , könnte auch daran liegen dass ich keinen guten Ele Schamie kenne. Selbiges gilt für Moonkins.

Verstärker Schamie supportet halt die Melees^^. Und das nicht zu knapp , WF RULZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Um dmg zu machen braucht man halt  1. Skill   2. Eq  3. Den richtigen Encounter ( bei manchen Klassen zumindest ). 

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FLAME ON!


----------



## Totelius (13. Oktober 2007)

dolch schuke und hexer...


----------



## Throgan (13. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte



Hmm...find ich nicht. Ich mach konstanten DMG auch ohne Combopunkte, diese fließen im Raid dann ohnehin meist in Zerhäckseln, das macht keinen direkten dmg, sondern pusht mein Tempo =) Den Ausweiden lohnt sich eigentlich nicht wirklich, da die Standart und Finstere Stoß crits meist wesentlich mehr Dmg machen, als drauf zu hoffen das für zig Combopunkte n anständiger Crit rauskommt...

aber zum Topic würd ich auch auf Furor Warri oder Combat/Schwert Schurke tippen, unter einbezug des Equips und der Fähigkeit seinen Char spielen zu können....


----------



## Thyphon (13. Oktober 2007)

hmm schwer..
aber schurken und offtank hauen übel zu..
aber wie schon erwähnt wurde..
brauchen erst combopunkte / energie..
mage und burstdam..
das so ne geschichte..
situation:
tank gg mage..
mage will instant pyro raushauen..
möglichkeit 1: tank peilt das.. wirft sein antimagieschild an -> pyro knutscht den mage.. = tank gewinnt..
möglichkeit 2: tank peilt es net.. und bekomm 5-9k.. -> halb tod.. da schaut dann düster aus für den tank..
andererseits kanns auch sein das dermage sturmangriff bekommt und dann nicht mehr viel machen kann..
wenn man einmal am mage is.. und ihn eine kniesehne verpast is so gut wie sense..
oder halt verkrüppelndes gift und gedankenbenelndes gift..
dann is auch ende.. WAHRS..
eine garantie gibts nicht..
wäre auch unfair..
hexer machten auch extrem viel schaden..
aber erst ab der mitte phase des kampfes...
dots brauchen halt zeit..
also was du halt willst..
burstdam: mage - oder halt den schami combi von VölligbuffeD
mittelphasehauptschaden: shaodwprist / hexer / evtl schurke
endphasenhauotschaden: tank -> hinrichten und immer mehr wut.. / schurke.. combopunkte..

puhh..
ich weis nicht..
jäger sind in pvp auch stark.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mach dir ne klasse die dir gefällt und lern sie zu spielen..
wenn du nicht spielen kannst macht ein holypala mehr schaden als du mit n' t6 offtank.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Hantorihanzo (13. Oktober 2007)

Thyphon schrieb:


> mage und brustdam..
> [..]
> brustdam: mage - oder halt den schami combi von VölligbuffeD
> mittelphasehauptschaden: shaodwprist / hexer / evtl schurke
> endphasenhauotschaden: tank -> hinrichten und immer mehr wut.. / schurke.. combopunkte..




Brust damage ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyphon (13. Oktober 2007)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> Brust damage ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




perversling.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. is editiert^^


----------



## Ackara (13. Oktober 2007)

ich finde hexenmeister sind die besten aber nur wenn man mit ihenen umgehen kann.

MFG
Ackara
______________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexijel (13. Oktober 2007)

Tja ich würde sagen nen Off-Warrior.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn der mal anfängt wird´s hässlich. Gibt es ansonsten eine Klasse die innerhalb von 5 sek knapp 12k dmg raushauen kann? Nicht das ich wüsste. (ca 12k dmg = Hit, xtra Hit weil swordspec, deadly strike, hit, xtra hit, deadlystrike - 1800+1800+2000+1800+1800+2000) Aber das ist Glück und Ausrüstung spezifisch.

Meiner Meinung nach ist jede Klasse eine excellente DD Klasse. Es kommt halt meisten darauf an wie man equipt ist und Glück braucht man auch. Das wichtigste allerdings ist das man mit der Klasse die man ausgewählt hat umgehen kann und das können nur 50% aller Leute die World of Warcraft spielen.

Für einen Anfänger würde ich allerdings nen Hunter empfehlen weil das von Hause aus DD´s sind und sie einfach zu spielen sind, meiner Meinung nach.

Allerdings ist auch ein 3 Minuten Magier nicht zu verachten der kann auch in 5 sekunden viel dmg raushauen, allerdings nur im 3 Minutentakt.

So das war mein Senf dazu.

Keine Macht den Drogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Alexijel


----------



## Makubex (13. Oktober 2007)

Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Mage, Hexer, und Shadowpriest wegen den ziemlich guten Schneiderspezialisierungs-Sachen.

Ab einem gewissen Equipstand, weiß jetzt nicht ab welcher Raid-Ini werden sie von Combat-Schurken und Off-Kriegern überholt, da sie erst mit gutem Equip Skalieren (bis jetzt).

Mal schauen, wie es aussieht wenn das neue Addon draußen ist.


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2007)

Die ultimative DMG-Klasse ist ein Hexjäschmage^^(Hexer+Schurke+Jäger+Mage) 
Zufrieden?


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Oktober 2007)

Kommt immer auf das Equip und die Stufe an. Und (*sehr wichtig*) der Spieler der den Char spielt. Es gibt keine "ultimative dd klasse".


----------



## Sandrella (14. Oktober 2007)

also es kommt immer drauf was du unter bester dd meinst

mage / hm sind im AE die dd´s die oben stehen 
bei einzelzielen meist bosse sind schurken besonders combat dagger  nicht zu schlagen


----------



## Phobius (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich teil mit meinem Feuer-Eis Mage recht gut Schaden aus ^^
Aber wie schon geschrieben kommt es auf viele Faktoren an....

Skillung, Equip, Skill (Spieler) und wat weiss ich noch was ^^

In Sachen Cast-DMG sind Mages saugut, in sachen Dots geht nichts über nen HM, in Sachen Support-DMG is nen guter Schurke verdammt happig, im PVP kann nen guter Hunter DMG ohne Ende raushauen ... 

Und zu den Instant-Mages... Wie schon gesagt, wer das benötigt hat keine Skill... Klar, in der Arena von Vorteil, aber bei Boss-Fights? Zieht Aggro en masse und das war's dann auch. So im Allgemeinen Empfehl ich Elemanter-Mages (Feuer-Eis, Feuer-Arkan oder Eis-Arkan)... aber da bestimmt wieder mal der Spielstil des Spielers selber.

Und Elementar-Shamis und Dudus sind natürlich auch net zu verachten ^^

Palas... zum tanken i.O., zum Healen i.O. aber nen Pala der richtig DMG raushaut is mir bis heute net über'n Weg gelaufen (soll heissen ich weiss es nicht ^^)
Krieger... bin Aggro-Dieb *fg*
Shadow-Priests sind auch net zu verachten, wobei mit denen an die DMG-Toplist ranzukommen sehr viel Skill benötigt.

So, sollte alle Klassen nun geflamed haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> . Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte undder Krieger Wut, um die gesammte DMG ausfahren zu können.


schuken brauchen nicht immer combopunkte


----------



## dragon1 (14. Oktober 2007)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Die ultimative DMG-Klasse ist ein Hexjäschmage^^(Hexer+Schurke+Jäger+Mage)
> Zufrieden?


JA^^


----------



## Lucyana (14. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin total vom Schurken überzaugt ...

Bin bei den Damagemetern immer unter den ersten Drei! (Nein ich bin nicht immer der mit dem höchsten LVL^^)


----------



## Kramak (14. Oktober 2007)

Off-Krieger, wenn der richtig gespielt wird kommt keiner im dmg-meter an ihn ran.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Oktober 2007)

Wobei wir jetzt hier, wieder mal, an dem Punkt sind, das jeder jede Klasse als die beste ansieht. Also was bringts darüber zu diskutieren?

Die einzige sinnvolle Antwort die ich hier gelesen habe:


Melrakal schrieb:


> Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...


Alles andere ist Schachfug

Und Dragon1, haben dir die Antworten weiter geholfen?


----------



## mosa (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Bin bei den Damagemetern immer unter den ersten Drei! (Nein ich bin nicht immer der mit dem höchsten LVL^^)



auf welchem level welcher charakter mit welcher rasse am "besten" ist, ist wieder ne ganz andere frage


----------



## Tomtar (14. Oktober 2007)

das is doch ganz sinbel! es gibt keine ultimative klasse es gibt nur spieler die gut mit klassen umgehen können 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myimmortal_ (14. Oktober 2007)

Phobius schrieb:


> Also ich teil mit meinem Feuer-Eis Mage recht gut Schaden aus ^^
> Und zu den Instant-Mages... Wie schon gesagt, wer das benötigt hat keine Skill... Klar, in der Arena von Vorteil, aber bei Boss-Fights? Zieht Aggro en masse und das war's dann auch. So im Allgemeinen Empfehl ich Elemanter-Mages (Feuer-Eis, Feuer-Arkan oder Eis-Arkan)... aber da bestimmt wieder mal der Spielstil des Spielers selber.



sorry, aber in diesem text steht soviel schwachsinn, da ich selber mage bin und denke, dass ich meine klasse sehr gut beherrsche, kann ich mir einen kommentar nicht verkneifen.
1. feuer-eis mage (also ele) ist ist im PvE ja mal sowas von schlecht, weil man von beiden bäumen keines der starken PvE-talente geskillt haben kann. (molten fury, combustion, empowered fireball/frostbolt, wasser-ele)
2. instant mages in der arena von vorteil, haha spiel mal in dem wertungsbereich ab 1800, wo die leute mit über 400+ resilence rumlaufen, da lachen die über deinen süßen instant-pyro.
3. aggro en masse vielleicht alle 3 minuten, aber als 3 minuten mage hast du einen lächerlich niedrigen grund-damage, sodass du außer wenn du direkt zu beginn des kampfes dein AP PoM - pyro rausschleuderst, keine aggro-probleme haben dürftest.

soviel dazu, zum thema:
wie bereits vielfach gesagt, ist das encounter-, skill- und skillungsabhängig.


----------



## Briefklammer (14. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin mit meinen schurken immer auf den zweiten oder ersten platz
aber ich würd mal sagen das es keine ultimative dd klasse gibt
du musst einfach nur deine klasse gut spieln können mehr nich


----------



## Ultimegolem (14. Oktober 2007)

ICh bin ja bekennender 3min mage und seute die mich net mögen haben entweder zuviele 6k Pyros ind gesicht bekommen oder sind neidische eis magier ^^ abrer um beim thema zu bLeiben....Es kommt aufn Boss kampf an : Mehrere atts = dotlock ,1att <10min= hm oder magier, >10min = Krieger,Schurke oder magier,hm mit 2shadow priester (muhaha)! usw. wenn crowd Control bedarf ist kann keiner erwarten das derjenige noch dmg macht ^^ oder wenn ne BOmb gruppe dabei ist (Pupser ^^) kann keiner glauben das der ms 1. ist ^^

ALSO ich denke mal das Der denn besten schaden macht der denn besten ping hat ^^


----------



## barlong (14. Oktober 2007)

naja ich musst etz erstma schmunzeln über das was hier steht..
3min mage ist reine fun sache.. keine richtige pve keine richtige pvp skillung...warum nehmen dann alle an das n mage imer 3 min geskillt is oO

naja...

bei uns im raid is es so dass hexer mit schurken oben sind(komm halt auch auf boss drauf an...z.b. gruul.. net so toll für schurken etc.) danach is es eig. gemischt..  meist is es aber so.. 1.hexer 2.schurke 3-5mage etc. (aber die anderen hexer sind nur nich so weit oben weil da am equip was mangelt...)

pve dd klasse nummer 1 und 2 sind hexer und schurken..    

@alexijel  ... da musst du luck haben um sowas hinzubekommen un auch equip.. ach und... 12k dmg in 5 sek geht auch mit anderen klassen... 
bsp.. in der 20% phase mach ich mit einem fireball crit fast 6kdmg.. dann kommt noch entzünden hinzu(40% von 6k =2,4k==>~8,4kdmg in 3 sekunden) wenn man verbrennung anwirft critteste noch mehr in der phase .. also wenn du 1 ma crittest un 1 4k nonecrit raushaust in 6 sekunden haste 12,4kdmg in 6 sekunden... wenn der 2. auch noch crittet kannstes dir ja ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexander912 (14. Oktober 2007)

es kommt immer nur auf das quip, die situation und darauf an ob du auch die klasse spiele kannst. Bsp. wenn du in nem 25er raid 3 shaodwpriest und 4 hexer hast, kannste dir sicher rein das die hexer und die priests mit ihrem schattenschaden plus mit den meisten schaden machen, einfach weil die kombination gut ist. 
Und auch sonst, ist alles von deinem eigentlichen können abhängig und ja ok auch vom quip.


----------



## miggimoto (14. Oktober 2007)

Moonkins Rule! 

In Kombination mit BattleRezz, GrpHeal und Notfall-Healer ist ein Moonkin einfach die beste Wahl für alle Damage-Fälle! ^^

*lol*

Und jetzt haut rein! Es grüßt recht nett der,
Miggimoto,-

______________________________________
Der Dudu mit den Bäumen unter den Federn.

www.diearkanegesellschaft.net


----------



## Ashaqun (14. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt eigentlich keine "Beste" Klasse. Der Beste immer derjenige, der seine Klasse am besten beherrscht, das beste Equip hat und in der für sich besten Situation ist.

Wenn ich aber eine Klasse bestimmen müsste, würde ich den Druiden nehmen. Er kann dank seiner Skillung sowohl ein vollwertiger Tank, als auch ein vollwertiger Heiler sein und somit 2 Schlüsselpositionen in jeder Gruppe oder Raid einnehmen. Weiterhin kann er sich beim normalen Questen sehr gut auf seine eigenen Talente verlassen und schafft es sogar viel stärkere Mobs plattzumachen (Katze->Heal->Terrorbär)
Dadurch ist er auch im PvP sehr stark, da er viele Aspekte verschiedener Klassen in sich vereint und sich dadurch der Situation anpassen kann.


Selbst spiele ich keinen Druiden und habe auch nicht vor einen zu beginnen, allerdings würde ich es in Betracht ziehen, würde ich heute noch mal bei WoW bei Null anfangen.


Edit: Hatte nicht gesehen, dass es hier um DDler geht. Daher ist mein Beiträg eher hinfällig. Da er aber so schön ist, lass ich ihn stehen. Horido


----------



## Kaman (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich spiele nun schon verdammt lange nen MS-Off-Krieger und würd sagen.. wenn ich bis über beide Ohren in Mobs stecke, kommt mir kaum noch was nahe, prügel ich nur auf ein Ziel, kann ich mit schurken auf gleichem Equipstand grade so mithalten. Würde aber im Zweifelsfall dem Schurken Vorteile einräumen. 
Und die frage wer der beste DD´ler ist kommt unglaublich auf die situation an. ein hexer der grade Saat und Co. voll ausspielen kann, kann kaum zu shclagen sein, n Krieger der die antwort der Mobs ausshält kan denen dauerhaft einheizen... etc. etc.

Man könnte auch sagen: Off-Krieger sind so toll, weil sie tanken und Damage zur gleichen Zeit können. Normal instanzen sind Def´s unterfordert bis hinderlich. ein off geht rein, Wirbelwind, Spalten und die restlichen DD´ler können reinhalten ohne aggroprobleme. Zumindest gehts mir so.  Selbst Heroic kann ein Off-Tank machen, zumindest einige davon und damit wiederum Damage ohne ende Dank massenhaft Wut. (btw: ich tanke immer ohne schild ^^)

Und im Raid: Ist der der ultimative Damage Dealer der die Taktik versteht, Teamplay beherscht und seinen Char voll ausspielt, egal welche Klasse.


----------



## Funnykov (14. Oktober 2007)

ganz einfach: jede klasse ist auf ihre art ein imba dd (ja sogar ein vergelter paladin xD)

nur die melees sind bei den meisten bossen einfach im nachteil .. muss man sagen... voidreaver z.b. oder prinz malchezzar oder gruul (können ja kein dmg machen sonst *bäm)


----------



## Naff2 (14. Oktober 2007)

Schattenschaden Hexer mit Schattenpriester stehen eigentlich immer weit zusammen oben wenn ich Raiden geh.

Jäger sind aber auch immer unter den ersten Drei.

In BGs seh ich öfters Ele Schamis ganz oben stehen, achte aber in BGs nicht oft auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2007)

Jeder ist auf seine Art und Weise gut im game. Wobei ich es heute arg gemerkt hab, als mein Freund mich erst mit einem lvl 70er Priest durch Scholo zog und wir später einen lvl 70er mage....das ging viiiiiieeel schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durahil (14. Oktober 2007)

Naja ich spiele nen Vergelter Palla (wehe jemand lacht) und finde das der relativ guten dmg macht kommt zwar nit an Schurken oder Mages ran aber es ist doch noch recht effektiv.
Der grund warum ständig gesagt wird Vergelter machen keinen dmg liegt daran das die meisten Vergelter Kiddys sind was den ruf der ganzen skillung einwenig in den keller zieht.


----------



## High_man (15. Oktober 2007)

Totelius schrieb:


> dolch schuke und hexer...



Hui, ein Level 51er will mir was von Gruul und weiter erzählen. OMG



Bei uns im Raid sieht es so aus.

Platz 1. BM Hunter
2. Hexer / Schurke / Mage
3. Sp/ Feral Druide/ Off Krieger


----------



## High_man (15. Oktober 2007)

Durahil schrieb:


> Naja ich spiele nen Vergelter Palla (wehe jemand lacht) und finde das der relativ guten dmg macht kommt zwar nit an Schurken oder Mages ran aber es ist doch noch recht effektiv.
> Der grund warum ständig gesagt wird Vergelter machen keinen dmg liegt daran das die meisten Vergelter Kiddys sind was den ruf der ganzen skillung einwenig in den keller zieht.



Sry aber.......Paladine wurden nichts ins SPiel gebracht um DMG zu machen. Daher macht auch jede andere Klasse mit gleichwertigen EQ und Skill mehr dmg (Jede DMG Klasse)


----------



## Ferian (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man den aspekt des PvE's in betracht zieht gibt es bis auf 2 Klassen nur supporter DMG Klassen, d.h. diese Klassen unterstützen den Schaden aller anderen. 

Reine DD Klassen sind somit aufjedenfall der Schurke und der Magier. Warlocks können je nach Skillung auch ziemlich viel Schaden machen. Aber um mal die Off-Krieger wieder auf den Teppich der Tatsachen zu holen, wollt ich nur erwähnen, wenn nen Magier in nen haufen Adds steht macht er locker an jedem 1k/sek. Mit weiteren Fähigkeiten kann er diesen Schaden locker erhöhen. Also ist der Magier der beste AoE DD. Im Sinne des burstdmg geht beim Pve geskillten Magier auch viel, da er ohne Probleme 3 Crits in 10sek machen kann, was locker mal 20k schaden macht.

Auf lange Sicht gesehen liegt der Schurke nun auch sehr weit vorne, letztendlich weil er ohne Mana auskommt, zudem wird sehr häufig der Schurke mit AP und WF gepusht, was den Schaden nochmals stark erhöht.

Aber jetzt das große Aber: ohne die Supporterklassen wie Schamane, Shadowpriest, Krieger, Jäger, Moonkin und Hexenmeister sind diese beide DMG Klassen nicht mehr Wert wie die anderen. 

Ich würde sagen, Schurke und Magier profitieren am meisten vom Support!

P.S. es gibt auch ne Menge caster feindliche Bosse, like Kaz'rogal(Manabrand) und Azgalor(100yards AoE silence alle 20sek für 5sek), um mal neue Bosse hier anzusprechen.

Achja, ich selber spiele einen Magier, deswegen ist der Part auch etwas größer gehalten. Btw. in T6 Instanzen rockt der Schurke am besten.


MfG


----------



## Kaman (15. Oktober 2007)

Ferian schrieb:


> Reine DD Klassen sind somit aufjedenfall der Schurke und der Magier. Warlocks können je nach Skillung auch ziemlich viel Schaden machen. Aber um mal die Off-Krieger wieder auf den Teppich der Tatsachen zu holen, wollt ich nur erwähnen, wenn nen Magier in nen haufen Adds steht macht er locker an jedem 1k/sek.



*g* Können tut das der Mage, nur überleben tun sie es nur seltener. Meine Aussage geht ja auch in die Richtung nicht nur den reinen Output zu bewerten sondern auch die Fähigkeit die Folgen davon zu überleben.
als krieger kannst du in relativ kurzer Zeit auch mit 7-8 Elite adds fertig werden und heilbar bleiben. Mages fallen da dann oft in die Sparte: Magier-Opfer-Gnome bringen Glück und besseres Loot ^^

Wie schon mehrfach in dem Thread erwähnt, es kommt auf die Situation an.


----------



## Sarkash (15. Oktober 2007)

Jede Klasse ist stark. 
Meistens kommt es aber auf die Skillung an und die chars haben ihre stärken UND auch schwächen.

Den größten schaden macht normalerweise der Mage aber dafür ist er auch Manaabhängig und hat kaum Rüstung was dazu führt dass er schnell verreckt^^

Heilen kann er dafür ja auch nicht.


----------



## Smoleface (15. Oktober 2007)

also auf eine kurze zeit hinaus wird wohl oder übel der mage den meisten schaden machen... aber ich glaube es gibt keinen besseren DD als den und so im PvP, jede Klasse hat eine andere Klasse die er leicht killt oder ne andere klasse die leicht ihn killt z.b schurke killt shadow, shadow killt mage, mage wiederum killt schurke usw... im PvE finde ich den Schurken, den Shadow und den schami einfach die besten... Ich kenne mich mit so vielen Klassen aus, beim Schami einfach, naja der macht einfach dmg^^, der Schurke macht schnell combopunkte die er dann ausgibt und das, lässt sich immer wiederhohlen und der shadow, der dotet den gegner einfach zu... aber im Gegensatz zum Hexer hat der shadow dann noch die vampirberührung die ihm immer wieder mana gibt und dann noch der schattengeist der etwa 4.5k dmg macht und das dann komplett in mana umgewandelt wird. Der Moonkin ist auch ein sehr netter dd, aber er baut viel zu schnell die aggro auf wie der shadow, allerdings kann der shadow verblassen machen usw.

Grüsse


----------



## Omukae (15. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal an die Leute, die Intelligent genug waren um die ganzen Rechtschreibfehler zu bemerken. Möchte euch diesen Link ans Herz legen 
Hans

back to topic

Es kommt immer darauf an wie man seine Klasse spielt. Einige haben halt Nachteile, wie zB Schurken (müssen immer hinter den Mobs herlaufen, während Fernkämpfer gemütlich stehen bleiben können). In unserem Gruul und Kara Raid zählen Jäger zu den Top DDs. Also variieren die DDs scheinbar von Raid zu Raid.


----------



## Listrius (15. Oktober 2007)

Smoleface schrieb:


> aaber im Gegensatz zum Hexer hat der shadow dann noch die vampirberührung die ihm immer wieder mana gibt und dann noch der schattengeist der etwa 4.5k dmg macht und das dann komplett in mana umgewandelt wird.



lol

Also der manareg durch skills von nem priester ist lange net so effektiv wie ein aderlass! ausserdem is der dmg  von nem shadowpriest mit gutem equip, bei weitem net so super wie der dmg von nem hexer mit gleichwertigem equip....

ach und an die "Mage > all" leute.... lol?! En mage soll an dem dmg von nem guten hexer rankommen? das glaubt ihr doch wohl selbst net... mages machen zwar hohe crits... aba dafür müssen sie erstma critn... wie sagte ein befreundeter mage zu mir? :"ich mach 3k noncrit pyros..." ... schön und gut... darauf ich "ich mach 3k noncrit shadowbolts*"...owned!

falls ihr jetzt denkt dieser post is ein Hexer > all post habt ihr vllt recht, aba ich habe zu oft die erfahrung gemacht dass es einfach so ist...


so long

Lis / Morph

*ich spiel u.a. nen hexer


----------



## RockyHorror (15. Oktober 2007)

Makubex schrieb:


> Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Mage, Hexer, und Shadowpriest wegen den ziemlich guten Schneiderspezialisierungs-Sachen.



Shadowpriest is kein DD sondern ein Supporter. Bis da mal die Vampirumarmung durch is, ballert ein Frostmage den dritten Frostbold raus. Das tolle am Shadow ist das er als Supporter guten Schaden macht, was aber auch nur dem Support zu gute kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich gibt es nur zwei wahre DD Klassen: Schurke und HM.


----------



## kaali (15. Oktober 2007)

Am meisten Schaden macht der am besten spielen kann so kann man in kara mit nem priest genausoviel dmg machen wie mit der klasse die nur auf dmg ausgelegt ist wie zb der Hexer (is auch eig ziemlich unfair) also mach dir einfach nen Krieger der is nie oom höchstens Tot und kann auchnoch Tanken!! Ich hoffe ab dem nächsten patch wird es sich in instanzen auch mal lohnen eine Klasse zu spielen die nur auf Dmg ausgelegt ist, ich will hier nicht rumflamen aber wenn du ne DD klasse suchst, dann nimm das was dir spaß macht und wenn du evt. noch heilen oder Tanken willst nimm auch sone klasse weil mestens die dds die kein scheep, kopfnuss, Eisfalle haben oder nur bedingt Klassen sind die in instanzen den meisten dmg machen. Andere finden Klassen gut die einen Aggro reset haben der durchaus von Vorteil ist hierzu wende dich an einen Jäger oder Schurken aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen, man kann immer wieder nur sagen es kommt nicht auf den Hammer an sondern wie man damit schlägt(mit rar equip platz1-3 in Kara) (bsp.. Da schauen der Magier ja auch schon doof aus wenn man ihm mit rar equip iin Kara mittem Hexer im Bomben beim dmg Überholt, genauso wie jeder, es ist Fakt das man ganz besondere klassen gut spielen kann weil man einfach Lust drauf hat) Wenn er nicht gut spielt dann bringt ihm der Magier auch nichts cya leutz zockt Priest, Hexer or Worrior !!  Für die Horde, grüße an alle Allianzer ich hab euch voll Lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sausacK (15. Oktober 2007)

Schurke natürlich the best DD ever ^^  @Ailèén


----------



## kaali (15. Oktober 2007)

Am meisten Schaden macht der am besten spielen kann so kann man in kara mit nem priest genausoviel dmg machen wie mit der klasse die nur auf dmg ausgelegt ist wie zb der Hexer (is auch eig ziemlich unfair) also mach dir einfach nen Krieger der is nie oom höchstens Tot und kann auchnoch Tanken!! Ich hoffe ab dem nächsten patch wird es sich in instanzen auch mal lohnen eine Klasse zu spielen die nur auf Dmg ausgelegt ist, ich will hier nicht rumflamen aber wenn du ne DD klasse suchst, dann nimm das was dir spaß macht und wenn du evt. noch heilen oder Tanken willst nimm auch sone klasse weil mestens die dds die kein scheep, kopfnuss, Eisfalle haben oder nur bedingt Klassen sind die in instanzen den meisten dmg machen. Andere finden Klassen gut die einen Aggro reset haben der durchaus von Vorteil ist hierzu wende dich an einen Jäger oder Schurken aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen, man kann immer wieder nur sagen es kommt nicht auf den Hammer an sondern wie man damit schlägt(mit rar equip platz1-3 in Kara) (bsp.. Da schaut der Magier ja auch schon doof aus wenn man ihm mit rar equip iin Kara mittem Hexer im Bomben beim dmg Überholt, genauso wie jeder, es ist Fakt das man ganz besondere klassen gut spielen kann weil man einfach Lust drauf hat) Wenn er nicht gut spielt dann bringt ihm der Magier auch nichts cya leutz zockt Priest, Hexer or Worrior !!  Für die Horde, grüße an alle Allianzer ich hab euch voll Lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadLiv (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ich denke es kommt immer alles auf die situation die spieler und halt, wie bei WoW üblich, auf das equip an.
Sobald da 3 Mobs stehn is natürlich der mage mit bomben ungeschlagen, während etwa nen dolchschurke gegen 0 dmg macht.
dagegen macht der halt gegen einen mob kurz hinterhaltkrit, dann solarexplus kaltblütigkeit und meucheln krit und der is down während nen mage erstmal lange casten muss.
ich denke ähnliches kann man auf egt alle klassen anwenden.

der krieger auch wieder macht zwar kein schnelles dmg, aber bei mehreren mobs nacheinander hat er wieder den vorteil das er kein mana braucht und zum heilen kurz erste hilfe nimmt.

un schließlich is dann gerade bei pvp auch noch glück wichtig, wenn nen off tank mit na langsamen 2hand waffe 3krits reinhaut is man down, wenn die aber net kommen hat er eben pech.


----------



## Mirek (15. Oktober 2007)

Ultimative DD-Klasse:

Wie definiert man ultimative DD-Klasse?
Ich würde es mal so ausdrücken:
Es ist ein Mensch, der gerne WoW spielt, aber sein rL noch super im Griff hat.
Ein Mensch, dessen Verstand klar und ausgeprägt ist.
Ein Mensch, der seine privaten Probleme nicht in WoW verarbeitet und/oder seine "Seele" an WoW verliert.
Der ultimative DD ist einfach jemand, der Erfahrung im Leben wie auch in WoW hat!

Noch fragen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horington (15. Oktober 2007)

Ultimegolem schrieb:


> ICh bin ja bekennender 3min mage und seute die mich net mögen haben entweder zuviele 6k Pyros ind gesicht bekommen oder sind neidische eis magier ^^



lol was hast du gegen Frost-Magier????
in der Zeit wo du deinen Pyro raushaust hab ich schon 2 frostblitze aufn Weg geschickt 
von denen jeder non-crit 3100 dmg macht
also das mit dem 3 mage is so ne sache also in einem duell 3 min mage gegen frost-mage
würde der frostmage gewinnen weil er nur die 12 sekunden der arkanen macht durchhalten muss was easy
ist durch eisblock und frostbarriere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich werden jetzt viele sagen ja aber der kann das und der das und bli und bla 
aber an so einem beispiel sieht man zum beispiel es  kommt einfach auf den gegner an
In der regel siehts doch so aus 

schurke schlägt mage
mage schlägt off tank
off tank schlägt schurke
usw.

jetzt nur als beispiel 
natürlich gibt es ausnahmen ganz klar aber würds die nich geben wärs ja auch langweilig nich wahr??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also jeder seins und gut is

greetz


----------



## Mirek (15. Oktober 2007)

Ihr vergesst aber auch die ganzen Vorteile der 3 min Mages!

Ich war seit lvl 30 überzeugter Frost-Magier und bin seit 3 Tagen 40/21/0 geskillt und bin durchaus zufrieden!
Ich habe "arkane Macht", mein Spell dmg ist um fast 130 gestiegen, meine Inti ebenso!
Ich hab knapp 10k mana ungebufft und das bei nich grade gutem Equip!
Und ich haue nicht weniger konstanten Schaden raus, als ein Frost-Magier!
Zum farmen eignet sich Frost aufjedenfall besser.
Und die Aussage 3 min Mages wären kaqqboons finde ich total Schwachsinnig, da meiner Meinung nach ein Frost-Mage leichter zu spielen ist als ein 40/21/0 geskillter Mage!


----------



## Horington (15. Oktober 2007)

die 10000 Mana hab ich auch mein Freund =)


----------



## Mirek (15. Oktober 2007)

Wobei du höchstwarscheinlich über ein viel besseres Equip verfügst, mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit: LoL, du bist doch auch Arkan geskillt -.-'


----------



## Achereto (15. Oktober 2007)

> was ist die ultimative dd klasse?


Es gibt keine ultimative DD-Klasse. Sie alle haben Vor- und Nachteile, wodurch sie alle etwa gleich gut sind. Es kommt nur darauf an, mit welcher Klasse man besser zuercht kommt.

Ich z.B. verrecke mit meinem Magier ständig und hab deshalb aufgehört, den zu spielen. Mit meinem Hexer hingegen komme ich supa zurecht. Ein Kumpel von mir hingegen findet seinen Magiertwink richtig cool und hat den derzeit schon fast auf itemniveau unseres raids.

Ähnliches gilt für alle anderen Klassen.


----------



## Genomchen (15. Oktober 2007)

Also^^
Ich weiß nicht in was für Gruppen ihr seid, aber bei uns sind bei den Bossfights am Anfang ganz klar die Meeles (Schurken, Offis,...) ganz oben im DMG, aber nach so nem Viertel werden die ganz klar von uns Castern überholt (ich bin Hexer). Dabei ist zu sagen, dass die Mages von allen Castern am hintersten liegen. Wir Hexer sind immer ganz oben, also unter den ersten drei (wobei wir drauf achten dem Tank ned die Aggro zu nehmen). Es ist sogar so, dass wir uns zurückhalten (mein Hexerkollege und ich), denn wenn wir wirklich loslegen würden mit DMG, dann würden wir den Tank und alle anderen um Meilen zurücklassen (-->natürlich geht das ned wegen der Aggro^^). Natürlich halte ich mich deshalb ned für den Imba-Roxxor-Super-DDler^^
Meiner Meinung liegt das zum Großteil darin, weil der Hexer mit seinen DoTs permanenten Schaden austeilt+Sachen wie Schattenblitz etc und selber dank Aderlass und dunkler Pakt nie oom geht. Der Mage geht früher oder später oom, was auch der grund meiner Meinung nach ist, warum er am Anfang immer sehr schnell ganz oben im DMG ist und nach nem guten Viertel wieder von allen eingeholt ist (liegt natürlich auch an den CDs).


----------



## Toamar (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es so wäre das eine Klasse, über allen anderen steht, dann würde keiner mehr WoW spielen, weil es dann ungerecht wäre. Jede Klasse hat seine Stärken und Schwächen. 

Diese Frage ist wie immer nicht zu beantworten, und somit total unnütz... 
*
Have Fun*


----------



## Topsecret (15. Oktober 2007)

Solange Mana vorhanden ist der Zerstörungshexenmeister, muss man aber auch spielen können.
Willste im PVP rocken und dmgmässig oben stehn nimmst du am besten Gebrechen, rennst einfach durch, verteilst deine DOTs und rennst weiter. Willste PVP und PVE machen, weil du noch keine lvl70 bist nimmste Dämonologie, da kannste im PVP was reissen und leveln geht auch super.
Für Raids wo ein guter Tank bei ist dann hübsche Zerstörung, Wichtel opfern für mehr Feuerschaden und dann dicke Krits mit Seelenfeuer draufhaun, pass aber auf die Aggro auf, Omen kann dir da helfen.
Ebenso wichtig ist dein Rüsstungstemplate, wenn du mit lvl 59 noch nicht an annähernd an die 5000 Leben und Mana hast dann solltest dir gedanken machen ^^, ebenso sollten die richtigen Bonis drauf sein je nach Skillung +Schattenschaden oder +Feuerschaden.
Und am wichtigsten ist lern den Char zu spielen von lvl 1 an, und kauf dir nicht nen fertigen Chinafarmchar, weil sonst lernst du es nie.

So dass wars von meiner Seite.

Gruss Topsecret


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. Oktober 2007)

Für mich ist die Paladinklasse die ´´ultimative´´ Klasse, da diese besondere/wichtige Fähigkeiten hat, die für die Gruppe unersetzliche sind wie zB Handauflegen etc. Dazu kommt noch das der Paladin einfach super Mana effizient heilt.

Ist halt nur meine eigene Meinung.

PS: PvP intressiert mich nicht. PvE ist für mich das Maß aller Dinge.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Horington (15. Oktober 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> //Edit: LoL, du bist doch auch Arkan geskillt -.-'



das is schon veraltet ich habs lange schon nich mehr upgedated 
anscheinend schon so lange nich das ich sogar aus der buffed charakterdatenbank geflogen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte mir ma die neue blasc version hollen :S


----------



## Topsecret (15. Oktober 2007)

Toamar schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre das eine Klasse, über allen anderen steht, dann würde keiner mehr WoW spielen, weil es dann ungerecht wäre. Jede Klasse hat seine Stärken und Schwächen.
> 
> Diese Frage ist wie immer nicht zu beantworten, und somit total unnütz...
> *
> Have Fun*



Hier gehts um die größten Damagedealer nicht um die besten Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ist deine Antwort wohl sinnlos, da die besten DDs ja diskutierbar sind, wie du schon sagtest hat jeder Char auch Schwächen nur um die geht es hier ja nicht. Unser Jungsspund möchte ja wissen welche Chars den größten Schaden machen, wie lange jedoch so ein Char am Schluss überlebt wenn der Gegner anrückt ist ein anderes Thema. Gewinnen kann man nur im Team, da ein DD ohne Support nicht auskommt, also spielen die Leuts auch weiterhin WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kulix (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe jedem recht der sagt es kommt auf den Spieler an, auf die Skillung und aufs equip!
aber vergesst nicht, man braucht auch eine gute Internetverbindung!

Es bringt dir die beste Skillung und das beste Equip nichts wenn du den Gegner erst siehst wenn du schon die halbe Gesundheit geopfert hast!

Also, so ne richtige Klasse gibts glaub ich nicht! es müssen halt alle gut zusammen spielen!

was bringt dir ein Schurke der viel dmg macht, wenn der Gegner ein 72er Elite ist?

da bist mit dem Schurken schneller down als du Amen sagen kannst! Hat halt nicht genug Rüssi!
Aber dafür gibts halt wieder die Tanks! 
Wobei weder der Schurke noch der Tank guten Flächenschaden macht! da brauchst wieder nen anderen!

Und heilen kann auch keiner davon! also brauchst wieder einen dazu!

Man sieht: alleine ist es schwer! team-play ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!

Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Gandalix (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde das der Moonkin Druide die beste dd klasse ist, da sie 100% höhere crits skilln kann und an sich immer wieder mana herstellen kann in der gestalt,anregen etc. also kaum manaprobleme...instant durch casten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und z.b. meine moonfire non crits sind higher als fire mage feuerball non crits..und meine crits überragen die um vieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 naja ich kann mich ja auch irren..was meint ihr?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2007)

so mal ganz subjektiv und aus tiefster überzeugung:
der shami is der ultimative dd

er macht überzeugenden dmg und:
[...]
S. "Okay, aber irgendwas fehlt noch..."
V: "DU KANNST ZWEIHANDWAFFEN NUTZEN, KETTE TRAGEN, SCHILDE, ZAUBERN, AM ZAUBERN HINDERN, HEILEN, INSTANT ZAUBERN, HAST TOTEMS, KANNST GEGNER DEBUFFEN, DICH BUFFEN, HAST TIERFORM, KANNST AE-VERLANGSAMEN, UNTER WASSER ATMEN, WIEDERBELEBEN - SOGAR DICH SELBST. WAS IN DREITEUFELSNAMEN WILLST DU NOCH KÖNNEN - PREDIGTEN HALTEN UND AUF DEM WASSER GEHEN?"
S: "Hmm Predigten nicht..."

so long. have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenti (15. Oktober 2007)

imho kommt es immer auf den spieler an, der hinter dem char steckt (gutes equip vorrausgesetzt).

in meiner gilde zB gibt es einen Jäger, der seine klasse zu 100% beherrscht, da kommt absolut keiner der schurken, off-krieger, hexer etc. ran. andere jäger mit ähnlichem equip und gleicher skillung machen allerdings wesendlich weniger schaden.

zudem kommt es immer auf den encouter an, mit dem man grad beschäftigt ist. einige bosse liegen den nahkämpfern einfach besser, bei einigen sind hexer/mages ganz vorn.

die ultimative dd-klasse gibt es also definitiv nicht!!


----------



## Mirek (15. Oktober 2007)

Horington schrieb:


> das is schon veraltet ich habs lange schon nich mehr upgedated
> anscheinend schon so lange nich das ich sogar aus der buffed charakterdatenbank geflogen bin
> 
> 
> ...




Steht aber auch im Arsenal >.>


----------



## champy01 (15. Oktober 2007)

Die klasse welche am meisten dmg in Raids macht ist meiner Erfahrung nach:

1. Combat Dolch Schurke
2. Combat Sword Schurke + Off Warri
3. Hexenmeister + Hunter 
4. Mage + Shami 
5. Shadowpriests

So dass ist meine Erfahrung heisst aber nicht das es grundsätzlich so ist. Ist eben Waffen, Rüssi und Skillabhängig. Jedenfalls sieht das in den Raids so aus wo ich mit bin.


----------



## barlong (15. Oktober 2007)

Listrius schrieb:


> ach und an die "Mage > all" leute.... lol?! En mage soll an dem dmg von nem guten hexer rankommen? das glaubt ihr doch wohl selbst net... mages machen zwar hohe crits... aba dafür müssen sie erstma critn... wie sagte ein befreundeter mage zu mir? :"ich mach 3k noncrit pyros..." ... schön und gut... darauf ich "ich mach 3k noncrit shadowbolts*"...owned!



*hust* 1. vergleich dein equip mal mit seinem.. 
2....pyros sind schwul und machen viel weniger dmg als 2feuerbälle wenn wir vom pve ausgehen
3. du hast recht mages sind vll 3. oder 4. beste dd klasse aber wenn man sie spielen kann un gutes equip hat kommt man auch unter die top3
4. mages ham 20% phase da macht man auch mal bei gruul etc. 4k nonecrit fireballs 
5."die müssen erstma critten" ja nee is ja auch soo schwer mal zu critten wenn man 37%crit chance hat


----------



## Gandaline (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab Shadowpriest nur selten gelesen... Ich kann auch nicht sagen wer ultimativ dmg macht, aber ich kann sagen das shadow und warlock im team unschlagbar sind.... einziges problem wär halt nur ein schattenresist-equip...

Diese beiden Klassen geben sich nicht einfach nen buff und eine paar % mehr dmg.
Sie verfügen über mehrer Möglichkeiten ihren dmg zu pushen, und damit sich gegenseitig.
Fluch der Schatten, Umschlingende Schatten, Schattenverwundbarkeit usw. Und netterweise addieren sich diese debuffs wiederum gegenseitig auf. Diese System ist ziemlich kompliziert, und ehrlich gesagt habe ich es nicht voll verstanden... tatsache ist jedoch das sich der dmg nicht simpel addiert (5% +10% usw) sondern dass diese Fähigkeiten sich teilweise stapeln und ihren Effekt sprunghaft ändern. Ich vermute das das etwas mit der Reihenfolge der Debuffs zu tun hat. Der springende Punkt ist nun das jeder critwarlock den schattendmg wieder erhöht, und da sie einfach durchnuken können kann das imense ausmasse ereichen. Nur die Aggro begrenzt das dort mögliche. Und natürlich die Fähigkeiten der Spieler sich exakt aufeinander einzustellen.
Alleine ist der shadow ein normaler DD, auch wenn er nette Fähigkeiten hat. In dieser Kombi jedoch vom Potential her beide Klassen unschlagbar.
Andere interessante Casterkombis gibt es zwar zuhauf, aber diese sind meist auf die debuffs dieser beiden klassen angewiesen um wirklich rocken zu können, bzw benötigen relativ komplizierte Gruppenzusammenstellungen die wiederum ihre effektivität bremsen, während man die schattenschlampen frei setzen kann da sie ihre Verstärker ausschliesslich als Mob-debuff wirken.

[Um bisschen Shadow zu vertreten^^:]
Warum ist der shadow nun angeblich so stark?
Erstens weil er wie kein anderer die Raiddmg erhöht (Nennt mir mal was vergleichbares). Beispiel: 10 Kampfcaster, 6 nonshadow dmg, 4 shadow = 4 mal 15% mehr dmg, 6 mal 5% mehr dmg = 90%, quasi ein man zusätzlich. Dazu ist der shadow selbst ein ausgezeichnter dmg dealer, würde ein Dmg meter diesen nur ihm zu verdankenden dmg dem priest anrechnen wäre mit gewaltigem Abstand Platz 1 sicher. Es gibt Klassen mit ähnlichen debuffs (Offkrieger z.b.) aber nichts in dieser Dimension... ausser dem warlock, aber der interagiert ja wiederum mit dem shadow... Diese beiden lieben sich einfach

viel spass beim lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gandaline

ps: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten...


----------



## Hulio (15. Oktober 2007)

ja so seh ich das beim shadow auch, rechne mal den effektiven passiv heal dazu die mana die er in der gruppe gereggt hat.... rechne das mal alles zusammen was auf seinem mist sozusagen wächst...
schattenpriester ist eigentlich die klasse die durch ihr alleiniges da sein am meisten im raid tut. im prinzip die effektivste klasse überhaupt^^
das ist ultimativ^^


----------



## Zachariaz (15. Oktober 2007)

Taynted schrieb:


> Magier halte ich auch nicht für wirklich gut. Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber ich habe selten nen Magier gesehen der unter den Top 5 DD´s war. Normalerweise sind bei uns Platz 1+2 die Schurken und 3-5 Hexer bzw. ich^^.
> 
> Zum Rest, hm , Ele Schamie sehe ich persöhnlich mehr als nen Caster Supporter , könnte auch daran liegen dass ich keinen guten Ele Schamie kenne. Selbiges gilt für Moonkins.
> 
> ...



Mit welchen Leuten spielst du denn hauptsächlich, um deine Geschehenisse zu kommentieren? Also in fast jeder Instanz bin ich unter den Top 3 als Magier. Klar, wenn du keine Spieler siehst, die im DMG-Meter weit oben sind, dann liegt es eindeutig daran, dass sie ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen oder den Equip-Stand noch von "was-weiss-ich" haben!

Wenn alle Spieler gleichgestellt sind, dann kann man schon den einen oder anderen Spieler ausfindig machen....Und ich würde darauf wetten, dass ein Hexer oder ein Magier in dieser Liga mitspielt. Ein 3-Minuten-Mage haut halt seine Instants permanent raus...dabei bleibt der Schaden auf der Strecke und sie sind meist in Null-Komma-Nix ausgelaugt!

Ich persönlich favorisiere den Magier, schon allein durch die Vielfalt an Zauber und Möglichkeiten, die sich dort bieten. Im Endeffekt geht es darum, in wie weit man die jeweilige Klasse perfektionieren will...Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dann kann SOGAR ein Magier in der oberen Liga mitspielen, ob ers will oder nicht! :-)

Vielleicht sollte man darüber nachdenken..Aber hier gilt auch, dass JEDE Klasse wichtig ist...und ein Zusammenhalt muss auch vorhanden sein, um die großen Bosse zu legen...Da zählt es dann im Endeffekt, wie gut ein Spieler seine Klasse beherrscht und nicht wie hoch sein angestellter Schaden ist!

Gruss


----------



## Zachariaz (15. Oktober 2007)

Listrius schrieb:


> ach und an die "Mage > all" leute.... lol?! En mage soll an dem dmg von nem guten hexer rankommen? das glaubt ihr doch wohl selbst net... mages machen zwar hohe crits... aba dafür müssen sie erstma critn... wie sagte ein befreundeter mage zu mir? :"ich mach 3k noncrit pyros..." ... schön und gut... darauf ich "ich mach 3k noncrit shadowbolts*"...owned!
> *ich spiel u.a. nen hexer




Ja, der Mage kommt MEINER ERFAHRUNG nach locker an den Damage eines Hexers...
"Magier machen zwar hohe crits, aber dafür müssen sie erstmal critten?" Was ist das denn für eine Aussage? 

Dein befreundeter Mage hatte bestimmt nicht dein Equip...Ich mach noncrit Pyro um die 3,5k und ich glaube kaum, dass ich das einsetze, wenn ich nicht den "Verbrennen"-Zauber aktiviert habe...Da mach ich mit meinem Feuerball mehr Schaden...Im Endeffekt kommen dann 4,5k bis 6k Feuerbälle/Pyros heraus...(Das Nachbrennen mit den Pyros lass ich mal bewusst weg *hust*) Und bei dem Equip-Stand eines Magiers auch garnicht so schwer, öfters mal den Hexern die Leviten zu lesen...

"owned!" *lach* Dich möchte ich auf meinem Server haben... :-)

Hier gilt aber immer noch die Regel: Zusammenhalt ist alles!!! (siehe oben)

Gruss


----------



## Sérâph!m (15. Oktober 2007)

mal ausgehend davon dass jeder seine klasse spielen kann sind meine favoriten:

1) combatschurke
2) destrohexer
3) fury-warrior


----------



## Klamm (15. Oktober 2007)

was nützt nen mage, schurke , fury krieger wenn der typ hinter tastatur unfähig ist


----------



## Shadolock (15. Oktober 2007)

> Ultimative DD-Klasse:
> 
> Wie definiert man ultimative DD-Klasse?
> Ich würde es mal so ausdrücken:
> ...



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. Oktober 2007)

Klamm schrieb:


> was nützt nen mage, schurke , fury krieger wenn der typ hinter tastatur unfähig ist



das ist mal ein gutes comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal im ernst - es kann eine JEDE klasse DMG machen 
es kommt halt immer nur darauf an:
welcher gegner ?
welche möglichkeiten habe ich ?
wie kann ich meine klasse spielen ?

du kannst full arenaset2 haben - mit allen klassen - und trotzdem keine ahnung vom game haben !
natürlich ist das equip abhängig - aber der skill macht es meistens aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (15. Oktober 2007)

was haben hier eigentlich immer die ganzen leute mit "wenn du richtig spielen kannst machst auch mit nem supporter den gleichen dmg wie nen full-dd" 

ich mein es geht hier um meist 3-4 vllcht 5 knöpfe im kampf als dd (nu kommt mir nicht mit den bewegungstasten ich geh rein von spells aus) die benutzt man und das wars defakto

es geht nur ums equip, kanns mir nicht erzählen das nen mage der 10% weniger +schaden und vllcht 5% weniger crit genau den gleichen dmg mach wie der andere mage der halt besser equipt ist nur weil er die knöpfe ne zehntelsekunde eher drückt dieses whinen ist echt schlimm (bissel übertrieben der unterschied aber man weiss wohl was ich damit meine)

das ist aber auch nur meine meinung also zerreist euch ruhig die meuler mich juckt das net im geringsten

am ende kannst du eh nur folgendes tun 

start wow -> einloggen -> char erstellen -> ausprobieren!

edit: fast mein topic vergessen... ich will damit nur meinen das nen supporter nie die dd fähigkeiten hat wie nen full dd nur weil der seine klasse angeblich spielen kann


----------



## drummen (15. Oktober 2007)

Klick 

Zum Thema Mage vs. Warlock im Raid. Meister in DPS bei einem Ziel soll glaub ich mit WotLK Schurke werden und Maiger bei AoE. Jedenfalls glaub ich das in einem Interview gehört zu haben.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Februar 2008)

loooooool ich habe es wieder mal geschafft einen flame-tread zu machen !^^


----------



## Stonewhip (14. Februar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...


SEHR gute Antwort! GZ! (ehrlich!)


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Februar 2008)

ich würd sagen der Schurke obwohl ein fury krieger auch viel dmg macht.


----------



## heavy-metal (14. Februar 2008)

japp, furry warrior, mit wf totem ( und vllt tolkühnheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mehr geht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im schlimmsten fall : http://www.gidf.de/
die antwort auf jede frage.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firose (14. Februar 2008)

kommt drauf an wer seinen char am besten beherscht
jeder macht gut gespielt ne menge dmg 
bei uns sind mages immer auf platz 1^^


----------



## MadSquare (14. Februar 2008)

ich weiß jetzt nich so wie schurken dmg machen, allerdings kann ich sagen, gute hexer (sehr gutes equip) machen 3k schaden mit shattenblitz, bei nem crit sind das dann 6k in 2,5sekunden. macht man dann noch einige raid/self-buffs drauf ist man bei 4-8k schaden alle 2,5 sek. das zieht schon rein.


----------



## Clamev (14. Februar 2008)

Schurken/Offwaris
Einfach mal das Shade of Akama Vid anschauen wo der Typ 4kdps fährt
und am ENde trotzdem von dem Offwari überholt wird
(zum Thema 6k in 2,5sec)


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Februar 2008)

ganz klar der migthx Protactionloladin.

WTF!!=!=!=!=!=!= WENN INTERESIRTS°!

versuch mal nur mit ddlern ZA oder Kara zu machen.

Oder mit nur schurken oder nur hexern oder nur mage als dds ...wird nix  es seiden sie sind "überequipt"


----------



## Crothar (14. Februar 2008)

Shadow. =) Habe nen hexer dolles epic auf destro ... Shadow Priester mit doller ausrüstung in grün macht selben schaden =D


----------



## Ombus (14. Februar 2008)

Bester DD ist und bleibt...

CHUCK NORRIS!!!!11111

so nun weint rum das Chuck Norris generft werden soll ;P


----------



## Elahdriel09 (14. Februar 2008)

also meiner meinung nach gibts es, wie auch hier schon öfter erwähnt, keinen ultimativen ddler!

Jeder Boss und jede Instanz braucht ihre eigenen Klassen!
In Kara ist man mit nem Magier/Schami/Hexer besser beraten als mit nem Melee da z.B. Prinz oder Maid nicht ganz so nett zu Melees sind, was man natürlich auch umgehen kann wenn man die Bosse kennt.

Weiterhin kommts auch immer darauf an was einem Persönlich am besten liegt und spaß macht.

Hab nen Ele-Schami und nen Fury-Warri und mir macht beides sau stark!
der Schami rockt besonders gegen zaubernde mobs wogegen der Krieger gegen Melee Mobs rockt.
Also jede Klasse hat seine Vorteile!

MfG Elahdriel


----------



## Alcasim (14. Februar 2008)

Thema gabs schon, *SUFU FTW*

Aber trotzdem,

Shadowpriest > All                      | in Kara, ZA und SSC zumindest
Rogue > Hunter > Offwarrior > All   | in den restlichen Raidinis

Meine Meinung


----------



## Shrukan (14. Februar 2008)

Schaden ist relativ.
Kommt auf einige Faktoren an wie:
Equip
Skill (wie man mit der Klasse umgeht)
Skillung 
Glück mit Crits 

usw...


----------



## Aîm (14. Februar 2008)

du willst wissen was die ultimative dd klasse ist?
eindeutig der jäger. wenn du ihn spielen kannst, dann werden dich alle lieben, wenn nicht, dann wirste nie im leben auch nur nen platz für ne ini finden.
zum glück gehöre ich zu den ersteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin in meinem 25er nur ganz knapp als mm hinter einem bm, aber auch nur weil er etwas mehr support bekommt und schon equip ins t5 rein hat. ich hingegen dümpell noch mit meiner imba blauen hdz2 brust die mit weißen steinen gesockelt ist rum. aber denoch 2ter xD wer mir das mim equip nicht glaubt kann gerne meinen char klicken.

€: falsches zitat gelöscht ^^


----------



## Crazywigga (14. Februar 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Thema gabs schon, *SUFU FTW*
> 
> Aber trotzdem,
> 
> ...



btw, der thread is vom oktober, also wird er wohl sufu benutzt haben >.>


----------



## jordilaforge (14. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern



deutsch sprach schwer sprach?
bitte, bitte, bitte geh noch ein paar jahre zur schule


btt:

was bedeutet denn stärkster dd?

man darf nicht einfach nur vom schaden, den die jeweilige klasse austeilt, augehen.
ein dd ist doch ganz selten NUR dazu da, schaden auszuteilen.
in den meisten fällen fallen doch auch aufgaben an, die dem raid/grp die aufgabe erleichtern. (sheep, fear, eisfalle, verbannen ect)

von daher hat jede dd klasse ihre vorteile und nachteile.

wer nur an den reinen dmg denkt, hat imho das game immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Alcasim (14. Februar 2008)

Crazywigga schrieb:


> btw, der thread is vom oktober, also wird er wohl sufu benutzt haben >.>



Ehm, na und? Soviel wurde an den Klassen nun auch nicht verändert, ein paar Details, mehr nicht, die Resultate und Argumente sind trotzdem gleich wie im letzten Thread


----------



## Neotrion (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn in PvP ein Schurke mal richtig im Spiel ist hat der Gegner so gut wie keine Chance, man ist nur noch betäubt!!!  
PvE <----- MAGE
bin zwar noch nicht so im Raid-Level aber, bin eig. immer ober den Schurken... wenn ein Imba Hexer dabei ist, macht der den meisten DMG


----------



## Quendan (14. Februar 2008)

Ganz ehrlich finde ich Fragen dieser Art reichlich daneben.

Aus 3 Gründen.

1. Inzwischen verkommen manche (viele) Raids zum reinen Schw**** längenvergleich in Form diverser Damage Mess Programme. Selbige werden nicht mehr dazu benutzt eine Tendenz abzulesen, sondern dienen einzig und alleine als Wettbewerbs-Gegenstand. Ob das der Gruppe oder dem Raid hilft was man tut und noch wichtiger wie man es tut bleibt hier meist aussen vor.

2. Blizzards Ziel ist und wird es weiterhin bleiben die Klassen so ausgeglichen wie möglich zu machen. Zunehmend wird aus dem ehemaligen Stein, Schere, Papier Prinizip eine Angleichung der Klassen was den verursachten Schaden betrifft. Es ist momentan (noch) nicht so.
Persönlich fand ich es sinnvoller das es immer eine oder mehrere Klassen gab, die aufgrund der Spielmechanik und des Klassendesign der eigenen überlegen waren. In Zeiten von PvP-Ausrichtung und Arena fallen viele dieser klaren Unterschiede immer weiter unter den Tisch.

3. Man wird 40 Leute nach der "Klasse die den meisten Schaden" macht fragen und IMMER 50 Antworten bekommen. Warum? Weil es irre viele Faktoren gibt die hier eine nicht unerhebliche Differenz des ausgeteilten Schadens ausmachen. 
Skillung, Ausrüstung, SKILL! , Latenz, Ausrüstung des Gegners/Raidgegners/Bosses und noch einige andere.
Schliesslich gibts beinahe keine genauen Vergleiche, was nun die "beste" Klasse ist was den zugefügten Schaden betrifft.  Und da vieles was den Schaden insbesondere betrifft auch im Hintergrund "erwürfelt" wird, ist vieles auch schlicht Glücksabhängig und oben genannte Dinge können das Glück nur in eine für die eigene Klasse bessere Position rücken. (33% Crit heissen, es könnte jeder 3 Treffer kritisch sein, es MUSS aber nicht) 

Bei jedweder Diskussion dieser Art muss ich einmal mehr schmunzeln, denn vielen scheint es weniger darum zu gehen das optimale aus SEINER Lieblingsklasse machen zu wollen, als vielmehr die Klasse spielen zu wollen, die sich als die vermeintlich stärkste entpuppt. Das dazu weitaus mehr gehört, als einfach nur diese Klasse zu spielen, ist offenbar selbst nach 3 Jahren WoW noch nicht bis zu dem einen oder anderen vorgedrungen. Gutes Beispiel hier sind und werden hier wohl auch zukünftige Heldenklassen sein....( Ja der Todesritter wird imba und keine Klasse wird ihm jemals das Wasser reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Sei es wie es sei. Ändern wird das alles nichts und Fragen dieser Art werden gestellt werden so lange es das Spiel gibt. Trotzdem finde ich das jeder sich mal Gedanken machen sollte, ob er seine Klasse wirklich mit Spass spielt oder dies nur aus oberflächlichen Gründen tut.


----------



## Neotrion (14. Februar 2008)

Quendan schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel hier sind und werden hier wohl auch zukünftige Heldenklassen sein....( Ja der Todesritter wird imba und keine Klasse wird ihm jemals das Wasser reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Todesritter braucht Runen (6), die er in die Waffe ritzen muss. Die kann er während dem Kampf verbrauchen, es wird aber (denke ich) eine gewisse Abklingzeit geben wo er keine Rune benutzen kann. 
Er wird ein Krieger/Hexer, er wird Plattenträger und kann Zauber wie ein Hexer fast, er kann z.b. Untote beschwören wie man im Trailer zu WotLk sieht.

Meiner Meinung nach wird er nicht meeegaaa Imba, da sonst nur noch Todesritter rumlaufen würden.


----------



## Quendan (14. Februar 2008)

was Ironie ist, weisst Du aber?


----------



## Deuratis (14. Februar 2008)

Off-Krieger ^^
wan spaß...würd hexer sagen


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Der Paladin ist der ultimative PEW PEW DÄMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄGE 
Gleich nach dem Holy priest und dem oomking ohne mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach support und eq
aber schurke + Hexer sind im normalfall die besten. gibt aber auch hutner die weit oben sind (nur haben die oft nicht so viel support wie schurken)


----------



## realten (15. Februar 2008)

Oh geil, endlich mal ein "Wer macht am meisten Schaden"-thread.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry hab mich verklickt, ich suche den heutigen "Was ist der beste Heiler"-thread.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Oh geil, endlich mal ein "Wer macht am meisten Schaden"-thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der kommt morgen wenn wieder sammstag ist und keiner in die schule muss 100%tig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst mach ich einen auf damit wir das gefühl nicht verlieren


----------



## argentum (15. Februar 2008)

Also wenn man jetzt ne Klasse ganz unabhängig nimmt, ohne Buffs von andren und ohne Tränken, nur die Klasse dann würd ich wirklich sagen das ein Hexer mehr Schaden macht als ein Magier, vor allem über einen längeren Kampf hinweg.


----------



## Baloron (15. Februar 2008)

AHHHHHH.....alles käse....Paladin>all......die sind soooo übel....r0XX0r-krass-111--BÄMM-dämädsch--down


----------



## Pitysplash (15. Februar 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> 3 Minuten Magier sind eh in der Regel diejenigen die nix drauf haben, ausser auf ihre instants zu hoffen. Der ware Mage braucht keine megainstants alle 3 Minuten.



Hast du überhaupt ne ahnung was du da laberst???Der 3 mins mage geht in kurz fight weitaus mehr ab als der fire und der instand pyro ist nur ein netter damage steigerer,der aber nicht besonders viel macht,da man ja nicht fire gespecct is...Das hat nichts mit waHren magier zu tun...


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2008)

naja, Hexer mit Destro slillung sind im PvE sehr böse ... der dmg ist einfach mal imba und fast geschenkt im vergleich zu anderen Klassen, anosnten teilen sich Hunter/schurke/mage/schami/eule und hexer die DD ränge und je anch Situtation ist der eine besser der andere schlechter.

da gibts für mich keine ANtwort drauf, da das eh mit jedem Patch sich ändern kann dank nerfs und boosts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (15. Februar 2008)

goblin deamonhunter der macht einfach IMBA Dmg
gibt nichts besseres nn support oder son kram

/ironie off

alles eine frage des supports/equpments/skills


----------



## sHagooN (15. Februar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern





rouge... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (15. Februar 2008)

Bei Bosskämpfen sind die CD Schurken die No.1 ganz klar, dann Gebrechen-Hexer. Mages sind irgendwo im Mittelfeld, oft soger hinter Hunter. 
Wenn Bombtrash im Spiel ist, sind Hexer No.1. 



sHagooN schrieb:


> rouge...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute wenn Ihr nicht wisst wie Schurke auf engl. heisst bitte schreibt nicht irgendwas ins Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> goblin deamonhunter der macht einfach IMBA Dmg
> gibt nichts besseres nn support oder son kram
> 
> /ironie off
> ...




nunja /signed ^^
meele schami z.b. ist nicht erster im dmg meter aber wenn man support von wf + erdstärke + 10% mehr ap dazu rechnet ist er sicher unter den top 5 ..  (ja schurke macht nur mit wf soviel schaden ..)


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (15. Februar 2008)

ich würde sagen Schurke & Hexenmeister einfach weil viele kämpfe aufs laufen gemacht sind, schurken können dann meistens am mob bleiben und bei den hexern ticken die dot's weiter, klar Jäger können auch noch drauf schiessen aber 50% vom jäger DMG ist Autoshot also geht da auch DPS verloren und der Magier hat ev glück das noch ein ignite drauf ist und sonst eislanze & feuerschlag im rennen....Wenn der Fury Krieger mal ein gescheites -aggro talent kriegt würde ich Fury sagen, meistens können Furys mehr schaden machen aber müssen rumstehen weil sie sonst zu hoch in der aggro kommen.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (15. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schwachsinn!
> 
> Bei einem längeren Fight, also in Raids oder in langen Matches in der Arena, können Schurke und Krieger(Off) die meisste DMG rausholen, dadurch, dass sie kein Mana verschwenden. Doch wenn es auf Burstdmg ankommt, dann übertrifft niemand den Magier (Ausser ein Verstärkerschamane mit 2Hand und WF-Kritischer Proc, wozu man allerdings Glück braucht). Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte undder Krieger Wut, um die gesammte DMG ausfahren zu können.
> 
> ...


korrigiere prot palas haben teilweise größeren burst damage und 1on1 krieger magier will ich sehen wie du in 5 sekunden 12-14 k schaden machst


----------



## Carylon (15. Februar 2008)

Die eigentliche Frage "Was ist die ultimative dd Klasse" lässt sich nur beantworten mit der Gegenfrage "Wann denn?".

Je nach Gruppenzusammenstellung und Gegner haben diverse Klassen Vorteile bzw. Nachteile gegenüber anderen. Einen "ultimativen dd" kann es daher gar nicht geben. World of Warcraft wurde so aufgebaut, dass jede Klasse seine Daseinsberechtigung hat (sagen wir mal es wurde zumindest versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Während also bei manchen Encountern die Hexer das Haus rocken, Drehen bei anderen die Schurken und Offkrieger auf. 

Eine Frage, die sich natürlcih auch stellt ist: definierst du "ultimativ" als "derjenige, der im DM oben steht" oder als "derjenige, der den Gruppenschaden am meisten erhöht"?
Ich spiele beispielsweise selber einen Moonkin und erhöhe selbst, wenn ich selber nicht so viel Schaden mache wie eine andere dd Klasse die Trefferwertung aller im Raid um 3% (verbessertes Feenfeuer), verringere den Schaden auf den Tank um 2% (Insektenschwarm) und erhöhe die kritische Zaubertrefferwertung aller Caster in meiner Gruppe um 5% (Moonkin Aura). Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die gesamte Gruppe mehr Schaden macht, wenn ich dabei bin, als ohne mich, wobei ich selber nicht unbedingt unter den Top 3 dds zu finden bin. Gleiches gilt selbstverständlich genauso für andere Klassen, die die gesamte Gruppe stärken, wie Ferals, Schamanen, Schattenpriester und Paladine (sorry, falls ich jetzt einige wichtige Klasse übergangen haben sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Einen "ultimativen" dd gibt es nicht. Alle Klassen bzw. Skillungen, die in der Lage sind, Schaden zu erzeugen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## DRancer1989 (15. Februar 2008)

Also Mages (Feuer/Arkan-Skillung) und WL sind die besten DD´ler.


----------



## Dunham (15. Februar 2008)

Helo schrieb:


> sieht iwie seeehr stark nach 12jährigem newbie aus der einfach nur imba roxxorn will
> 
> jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile
> 
> ...


 ist vll ein newbie, das ist ja noch okewenn er sich tipps holen will...

aber du bist eindeutig ein flamer, und ich bevorzuge newbies eig vor flamern übers alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wudu@Brotherhood-of-Noobs (15. Februar 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Also in fast jeder Instanz bin ich unter den Top 3 als Magier.



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es nen ganzen Haufen 5-Mann Instanzen gibt, in denen die Gruppe dann mit einem Tank, einem Heiler und 3 DD's unterwegs ist, ist Top 3 als Magier gar nicht so übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry, den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Wudu@Brotherhood-of-Noobs (15. Februar 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Also in fast jeder Instanz bin ich unter den Top 3 als Magier.



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es nen ganzen Haufen 5-Mann Instanzen gibt, in denen die Gruppe dann mit einem Tank, einem Heiler und 3 DD's unterwegs ist, ist Top 3 als Magier gar nicht so übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry, den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Pymonte (15. Februar 2008)

raid instanzen sind auch instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich fands auch lolig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (15. Februar 2008)

gestern 1350dps über 53sekunden. hab kein einziges t4-6 item, nur ein bissl kara und marken items. screenie hab ich auch gemacht. als support war shami dabei, sonst wärs nicht gegangen. alleine schaff ich um die 1200dps locker. die richtig guten jäger auf unserem server schaffen locker 1400dps bei encountern wie gruul. 
mage und hexer kommen bei weitem nicht an den dmg von schurke krieger hunter ran. moonkins und shamis können auch ordentlich was rausrotzen, aber irgendwie nicht konstant genug.


----------



## Tolan (15. Februar 2008)

sieht iwie seeehr stark nach 12jährigem newbie aus der einfach nur imba roxxorn will

jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile 

wenn du deine klasse nicht spielen kannst machste keinen schaden..


selber noch nie einen nass gehabt außer in der Badewanne aber andere wegen des Alters flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunathan (15. Februar 2008)

Schurken , Furykrieger ausser bei meleeunfreundlichen Bossen beziehe mich hierbei auf 25er raids mit entsprechendem meleesupport 

mfg


----------



## Kujon (15. Februar 2008)

also, man muss das damage-meter etwas differenziert betrachten.

ein mage macht zwar viel schaden, hat aber auch noch anderes im teamplay zu machen, sei es sheepen oder counterspell o.ä. - das ist klar, dass ein krieger oder schurke dann mehr schaden macht, als eben dieser mage, der noch andere aufgaben erfüllt. krieger und schurken können ja nix anderes, als nur damage zu machen. (nicht negativ gemeint, ein offkrieger kann sicher auch mal tanken, sehe ich aber selten oder dann nur ganz kurz - gleiches beim schurken, wenn er blendet oder kopfnuss, aber das ist minimaler gruppensupport und tangiert den schaden praktisch nicht)

gleiches beim hexi mit bannen oder so - hexi hat den vorteil, dass er auch dot's setzen und dann ein mob im dauerfear halten kann.

eine eleschami, der zwischendurch eine heilung rauslässt, wird auch hinter dem krieger und dem schurken sein. ferals, die dann halt plötzlich shiften müssen und ein mob tanken, werden auch hinter schurke und krieger sein im dmg-meter...

deine frage(n) müsste also anders lauten - und die müsstest zuerst dir selber stellen...

massgebend sind die dps und da wirst mit entsprechendem equip bei allen klassen ordentliche ergebnisse erzielen (ausser pala^^ - ne scherz natürlich, die wurden ja auch etwas gepusht)

die frage ist mehr: willst du "nur" oder hauptsächlich schaden machen und die gruppe eher weniger unterstützen, oder verzichtest du auch mal auf den top-platz im dmg-meter, supportest dafür die gruppe mehr

so, die frage kannst dir selber beantworten^^


----------



## RockyHorror (15. Februar 2008)

Totelius schrieb:


> dolch schuke und hexer...


/signed

Kommt aber auch immer auf den encounter an. Manchmal schaffe ich es sogar mim SP ganz nach oben. Aber in der Regel HM oder Schurke.


----------



## Mallyax (15. Februar 2008)

Es gibts ein Paar die Mortz Dmg machen können vorrausgesetzt sie können spielen!

Naja Melees haben den Vorteil "Keine Mana" die schnezeln sich grad so durch

Meiner Erfahrung nach machen Schurken OffKrieger Hunter WL´s udn Mage den besten DMG

Shamis sollen ja auch net schlecht sein, aber damit hab ich keine Erfahrung^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Beste dmg allround klasse ist eh hexer
Aoe - Jap 
Single dmg - Jap
Ohne repkosten sterben - Sowiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heilen - gs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rezzen - ss
buffen - wichtel (ausser destro/dämo)

im vergleich zu schukre
aoe - (klingen wirbel vlt) naja
singel auf boss ohne aoe meele attack - super
rezzen - nö
sterben ohne repkosten (vanish wenns mal ned verbugt wär oder man es ingiht braucht)
buffen - nö (ok vlt rüssi schwächen aber das macht warri schon)
heilen - nö (verband hat jede klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Februar 2008)

es is der schurke aufm bg, sonst hexer


----------



## Shênya (15. Februar 2008)

Mallyax schrieb:


> Es gibts ein Paar die Mortz Dmg machen können vorrausgesetzt sie können spielen!
> 
> Naja Melees haben den Vorteil "Keine Mana" die schnezeln sich grad so durch
> 
> ...



Nuja.. ich spiele meleeshamy auf karaequip atm. Und ich finde den dmg den ich da raushau prima.
Die einzige sache is nur: Shamys sind proc und critabhängig.

habe mit epic/rar equip und mungoproccs + totem ne critchance von 35 - 41,35% (mit trinket 41,35%). Abhängig davon ob ich mungoprocc 1x oder 2x auf mir hab (stackt sich ja schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Mache von daher guten dmg. (werte sind unbuffed)


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Nuja.. ich spiele meleeshamy auf karaequip atm. Und ich finde den dmg den ich da raushau prima.
> Die einzige sache is nur: Shamys sind proc und critabhängig.



Und im 25er Raid nicht auf platz 1 im dmg meter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anonsten machen alle anderen was falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mit procs komm ich auch auf 8k dps ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...



DANKE!!!!
es kommt au den Spieler an


----------



## Vivalamuerte (15. Februar 2008)

wenn es nur ums damage machen ginge...können alle klassen das.... Priests Palas Schurken Mages WL's Warries usw alle können damage

aber um als gruppe erfolgreich zu sein und NUR DARUM GIBTS DD's brauch es mehr...

ein mage der das dispellen....buffen nich machen kann wird auf dauer keinen raid haben...

ein hexer der sich nicht in die Gruppe integriert (gs, Fearen, wichtel abstellen) hat keine zukunft

ein DD also der nur Schaden macht wird nicht glücklich werden da er keine Gruppe findet...

ich selbst spiele schurke..... wenn ein mob auf den heiler geht...hole ich ihn mir....auch wenn ich dadurch tanke....aber das is besser als wenn der raid drauf geht...

Ein Umsichtiger Gruppenspieler auch als DD is mir wichtiger Als ein gnadenlos damagegeiler kompromiss-/schnörkelloser DD


und jetzt lasst die Schwanzvergleiche...


----------



## Tearor (15. Februar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> korrigiere prot palas haben teilweise größeren burst damage und 1on1 krieger *magier will ich sehen wie du in 5 sekunden 12-14 k* schaden machst


geht gut mitm mage:

arkane macht an
trinket(s) an
feuerball casten 4k
instant pyro 5k
druckwelle ~2,5k
feuerschlag 3k

sind alles crits, aber mit nicht übermäßig spelldmg gerechnet. Und es kommt oft genug vor dass von 4 spells 2-3, manchmal 4 critten (jaaa auch gg abhärtungsmonster). 
und wenn er nich nicht tot ist ist noch nichmal die frostnova verbraucht.


----------



## m1gu3l (15. Februar 2008)

jede kalsse is imba wenn man sie zu spielen weis und sie gut equiped is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg


----------



## StolenTheRogue (15. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> geht gut mitm mage:
> 
> arkane macht an
> trinket(s) an
> ...



Du hast die verbrennungseffekte vergessen die dot machn


----------



## Uncle T. Bone (15. Februar 2008)

Ein Prot-Paladin beim AOE-Farming!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> geht gut mitm mage:
> 
> arkane macht an
> trinket(s) an
> ...




Nunja in arena hab ich seit ner weile keinen pyro bäm bäm mage mehr getroffen oder sonst ..
trinket/am an -- reinigen
feuerball -- erdschock
instant pyro - (mit luck auf totem)
druckwelle tja ..
feuerschlag (totem oder auf dich)
sind noch 5k wobei bei mir das ganze selten so fest critet ..


----------



## Gwynny (15. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach Hexer auf Zerstörung, ich mache eigentlich immer den meisten Dmg in der Gruppe mit um die 5k Krit Schattenblitz *(Nicht lästern, ich weiß es gibt immer einen Besseren und andere Meinungen....)*
Zusätzlich ist mein Wichtel geskillt und wir bekommen die volle Ausdauer dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## cazimir (15. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt eben den GlobalCD vergessen.
Allerdings komm ich mit I.W.I.N. Pyro + Feuerschlag schon auf 12k(Crit+DoT) mit Karaequip.

Zum Topic: Der ultimative DD ist in jeder Situation eine andere Klasse.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (15. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher lebt ihr lebt aber den meisten schaden im raid macht der Tank und warum er ermöglicht es den dds schaden zu machen ohne zu krepieren^^ also wenn du tankst machste den schaden^^ und die dicken zahlen sieht man auch^^.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Hexer auf Zerstörung, ich mache eigentlich immer den meisten Dmg in der Gruppe mit um die 5k Krit Schattenblitz *(Nicht lästern, ich weiß es gibt immer einen Besseren und andere Meinungen....)*
> Zusätzlich ist mein Wichtel ist geskillt und wir bekommen die volle Ausdauer dazu
> 
> 
> ...



skill richtig .. destro = pet wird geopfert..


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Februar 2008)

Hm. Es kommt immer auf den Spieler an. Und auf die Spieler der anderen DDer. Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag und liegt dann hinten.

Aber im Allgemeinen würd ich sagen, dass Schurken am meisten Schaden machen *können*. Müssen nicht. Ist ja Spieler abhängig. Aber in der Praxis, in meinen Raids, sind Schurken immer vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, ich bin kein Schurken, siehe Signatur.


----------



## derbolzer (15. Februar 2008)

also vom DMG wurde ich ganz klar sagen der Schurke 

zum Ziehen mopsfarmen ec ist Ganz klar der Pala im vorteil meine weihe zb Tickt mom mit 512schaden die sec


----------



## Maddwarf (15. Februar 2008)

Hier kann jeder alles schreiben und jeder hat Recht. 

Die Antwort auf die Frage gibt es nicht !

Jeder Schreit hier: Hexer, Mage, Schurke, Off.... etc.

Aber viele vergessen die Schamis, die Shadows, die Hunter usw.

Ich selbst bin/war Hunter und je nach Boss auch unter den Top3 zu finden und das als Survival.
Es kommt immer auf das an was man macht und auf das was man an +Buffs bekommt.

Nehmt einen Top Survival mit und jeder Off und Schurke wird sich riesig freuen wenn er mal so locker 250 AP mehr hat. Somit machen die mehr DMG, man selbst bleibt gleich und die Hexer bzw. Mages verlieren an Vorsprung.

Es gibt keine TOP DD KLASSE, alleine die Umstände heben einen Klasse / Skillung vor und nichts anderes !!


----------



## Frall (15. Februar 2008)

Es kommt immer drauf an wie der Char gespielt wird ! Bei uns sind oft im Raid schamane und shadow oben in der liste! Danach kommen erst schurke und hexer! Jäger sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen, die können auch gut dmg fahrn


----------



## kolopol (15. Februar 2008)

Kaman schrieb:


> Ich spiele nun schon verdammt lange nen MS-Off-Krieger und würd sagen.. wenn ich bis über beide Ohren in Mobs stecke, kommt mir kaum noch was nahe, prügel ich nur auf ein Ziel, kann ich mit schurken auf gleichem Equipstand grade so mithalten. Würde aber im Zweifelsfall dem Schurken Vorteile einräumen.
> Und die frage wer der beste DD´ler ist kommt unglaublich auf die situation an. ein hexer der grade Saat und Co. voll ausspielen kann, kann kaum zu shclagen sein, n Krieger der die antwort der Mobs ausshält kan denen dauerhaft einheizen... etc. etc.
> 
> Man könnte auch sagen: Off-Krieger sind so toll, weil sie tanken und Damage zur gleichen Zeit können. Normal instanzen sind Def´s unterfordert bis hinderlich. ein off geht rein, Wirbelwind, Spalten und die restlichen DD´ler können reinhalten ohne aggroprobleme. Zumindest gehts mir so.  Selbst Heroic kann ein Off-Tank machen, zumindest einige davon und damit wiederum Damage ohne ende Dank massenhaft Wut. (btw: ich tanke immer ohne schild ^^)
> ...




genau meine Meinung


----------



## ReWahn (15. Februar 2008)

PvE: Top DD : Warlock, Schurke 

        Guter DD : Mage, Furykrieger, Schamane, Jäger, Druide, Shadowpriest

        Unnötiger DD: MS-Krieger, Retripaladin,

PvP:
Je nach Skillung und Situation unterschiedlich, mit guten Vorraussetzungen kann hier jede Klasse orddentlich Schaen machen.


----------



## elricii (15. Februar 2008)

es ist echt egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielen muss man sie können die Klasse. Instant schaden gibts NIE.


----------



## TFV (15. Februar 2008)

also wer am meisten schaden macht hängt doch von drölfzig faktoren ab, generell kann mans nich sagen, also versuche ich mich mal in einer etwas differenzierte betrachtung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

pvp: da kommts im wesentlichen drauf an was man als gegner hat, also wenn man duelle mit nem pala oder krieger macht sollte klar sein, dass caster besser dran sind als leute mit physischem schaden, andererseits machen die physischen dds an nem mage wieder mehr schaden, da gibts kein rezept um alles zu pwnen, also gilt, richtig skillen und richtig spielen, dann kannst zumindest manche leute verhaun xP

pve: hier kommts neben skillung/equip auch drauf an in der richtigen gruppe zu sein, wenn man zum beispiel nen off-warri mit nem verstärker/feral in eine grp steckt macht der schon arg viel schaden, in anderen grp sieht das schon ganz anders aus, selbiges gilt für jäger und schurken. steckt man mages/hexer mit nem shadowpriest und moonkin zusammen wird das auch evil, am besten noch nen ele-shammy mit rein und die machen derb schaden. wenn man die gruppen genau andersrum bastelt wirds natürlich für alle nich so toll...wenn man zusätzlich noch nen sv-jäger im raid hat freun sich die physischen dds und ein bm in der grp bufft ja eh alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nebenbei ist natürlich auch hier wichtig wogegen ihr antretet, bei nem encounter mit aoe adds sind natürlich die bomber weit vorne im dmg, gehts alledings darum nur ein einzellnes ziel niederzumachen können auch andere klassen vorne sein, jäger zum beispiel *g

Fazit:
 1.) such dir ne klasse, die dir spaß macht und dann
 2.) bequatsch deinen raidleiter solange bis er die gruppen richtig hinbastelt, dann passt das auch mitm dmg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint noch:
lass dir keine unsinn erzählen...es gibt durchaus auch unübliche skillungen, die mit richtigem equip/playerskill/support ordentlich schaden machen, also sowas wie retripala(ist leider immernoch arg unterschätzt) oder moonkin(glaub die sind mittlerweile recht etabliert aber immernoch sehr wenige)


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2008)

jetzt weiss ichs:
skill>all


----------



## Huti da real (15. Februar 2008)

Der beste dd is der den du am besten spielen kannst - richtig!.
Da gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr dazu zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baira (24. März 2008)

Eine Sache vorweg: Ich habe nur die ersten 3 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, aber ich denke doch, dass sich das meiste wiederholt hat. 
Und genau das ist der Punkt wo ich ansetzen möchte, weil ich nahezu nich fassen kann, was da geschrieben wird. Um es kurz zu sagen: Skill > all 

DAS ist der grösste Schwachsinn, den ich leider immer wieder lesen / hören muss. WOW ist ein fast komplett skillfreies Spiel. Es ist nicht zu vergleichen mit zB Warcraft tft oder meinetwegen auch CS. 
Ich rede jetzt allerdings hauptsächlich von PVE Situationen. Wenn das Team eingespielt ist und jeder den Encounter sowie seinen Job versteht, wird der Raid Erfolg haben. Ob da nun der Tank vorne dran steht und seine Agro-skills raushaut, der Mage hinten steht und ununterbrochen Frostbolts castet oder der Ele Blitzschläge....all das hat in meinen Augen rein gar nichts mit Skill zu tun. Hunter kann afk gehen und seinen Autoshot machen. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich spiele leidenschaftlich WoW, aber so langsam nervt es doch, wenn alle andauernd von diesem sogenannten SKILL reden, den es leider nur sehr bedingt in WoW gibt. 
Zeit + Equip = Skill 

So und nicht anders sieht es in diesem Spiel aus ( einzige Ausnahme ist vllt das Pvp, sowohl Arena als auch die alten Bgs ). 

@Topic
Mit vergleichbarem Equip und gleicher Raid-Aktivität würden "meine" top DD wie folgt aussehen ( können natürlich auch variieren ): 
1. Ele-Schami
2. Zersörungs-Hexer
3. Fury-Krieger


In diesem Sinne und frohe Ostern noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Wenn ihr relativ genau herausfinden wollt, welche Klasse die ulitamtive DD-Klasse Nr.1 ist, schaut euch die DPS an und das über einen längeren Zeitraum und vergleicht sie mit anderen aus dem Raid. ( zB Recount ) 
Ich weiss, ich weiss. Auch diese sagen nicht zu 100% aus, wieviel DMG gemacht wurde, aber man kommt schon in etwa damit hin.


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

Die beste Klasse ist die welche von ihrem Spieler beherscht wird. 
Man wird nie sagen können die eine ist besser als die Andere, Wenn der spieler seine Klasse nciht beherscht dann macht sie weniger schaden als wenn diese von einem Spieler gespielt wird der sie beherscht.


----------



## Makalvian (24. März 2008)

um eine antwort die sich nur wow bezieht wieder zugeben im oberen damageviertel sind bei uns immer schruken und hexer aber man kann es soweiso nie genau sagen das es ziemlich stark auf den kampf ankommt was von der jeweiligen klasse gefordert wird etc ......


----------



## Thug (24. März 2008)

Ich bin Magier, aber bin der Meinung das ein Destro Hexer mit Unterstützung von Fluch der Schatten und den Shadow-debuff von einem Shadowpriester  einfach die beste DD-Klasse ist, da kommt man einfach net ran von den DPS her :>


----------



## Pappin (24. März 2008)

Shadowpriests, Destrohexer und Mages sind eigentlich IMMER unter den Top5. Wie gesagt, eigentlich. Schurken mit 2 Illidanklingen werden wohl trotzdem alles wegklatschen.


----------



## famila (24. März 2008)

es kommt zum einen wie schon oft gesagt auf:

1. skill
2. skillung
3. support an ein caster mit ele schamie pala buffs und moonkin dudu macht schon übelst schaden genauso ein jäger mit ench schamie pala buffs und feral dudu :-) oder mm jäger

ohne support würde ich behaupten macht der schurke den meisten schaden, danach ein jäger leider sind effiziente jäger so selten wie epische world drops :-)


btw equipe spielt keine rolle weil wenn man die frage im eigentlichen sinne beantwortet ist das equipe für einen ernsthaften vergleich gleichwertig


----------



## Black Muffin (24. März 2008)

Feuer-Magier

-Ist sehr flexibel
-Ausdauernd
-Immer ausgewogener Dmg
-Kann selber Pots erstellen und automatier Manaregenerationszauber (nebensächlich)
-Gute CC-Möglichkeiten
-Wird in Gruppen immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Sercani (24. März 2008)

Wieder so ein Thread -.-
Halt dich einfach an den Satz " Skill>Equip" und damit ergibt sich die Frage und du solltest nur die Klasse spielen die dir persönlich gefällt und die du gut spielen kannst.


----------



## Occasus (24. März 2008)

um als hexer einen schönen netten dmg rauszubekommen, skillt man zuerst 0/21/40. im raid beschört man den/die Sukkubus, opfert sie und man hat einen Buff, der 15% mehr Schattenschaden verspricht. Man stecke diesen Hexer in eine Gruppe in der ein Ele-Schamane mit Totem des Ingrimms(gewährt 3% krit.Zaubertrefferw.) und ein Schattenpriester(haut auch noch einen Buff auf den Boss, der 15% mehr Schattenschaden bewirkt) ist.
Damit fährt man einen netten DMG-Zug.

Was lernt man daraus? Genau!! Es kommt auch auf die Leute drauf an, die mit einem spielen. Das Equip ist auch wichtig.


----------



## Thoryia (24. März 2008)

Was hier wieder für Foren Leichen ausm Keller geholt werden...und dann noch zur Weltbewegensten und nie auf einen Nenner kommenden Frage.

Dabei ist es doch so Simpel: Der beste DD ist TATA...Der Spieler hinter dem Char! Und da es viele Klassen gibt, die das können ist es völlig Wurst welche Klasse gute Spieler spielen. 

Denn ES GIBT KEINE ULTIMATIVE JEDER NOOB KANN DAMIT ROXXORN DMG KLASSE. So einfach ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (24. März 2008)

also ich denk auf jeden fall hexer fury krieger und schurken machen ziemlich guten schaden im raid aber wie schon viele andre gesagt haben kommt es auf die skillung an und ob du deine klasse spieln kannst ;-)


----------



## saphyroth (24. März 2008)

also ich weiß ned ob du mit deiner frage jetzt gemeint hast rein vom dmg her die beste klasse oder isngesammt am öftesten gut in bosskämpfen( was sich ja oft eher auf überlebensfähigkeit bezieht)

Hmmm ja es könnte herausgefunden werden wer am meisten schaden macht wenn man von jeder klasse/skillung einen mit bestmöglichem eq nimmt die auf einen mob hauen der nur den tank angreift und die dds ham nix zu tun außer dmg. tjaaa solche situationen kommen leider ned so häufig vor. 
Auch hier stellt sich die frage: sind alle bestmöglich gebufft? Oft kommt es darauf an wie zB beim warri und windfury

von der beweglichkeit in kämpfen sind warscheinlich fernkämpfer besser dran und von der ausdauer her schurken und warris. oft gibt es bossspezifisch am besten geeignete klassen und wenn man das von jedem boss ausrechnet wer am öftesten vorteile hat kommt man so vllt zur ultimativen dmg klasse.


----------



## Melih (24. März 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> holy-priest und holy-pala...


 /sign


----------



## Arones (24. März 2008)

Ihr habt alle keinen Richtigen Hunter im Raid auf jeden ... sonst sähen alle posts von vorhin anders aus.. so long mfg


----------



## keough (24. März 2008)

gibts nicht..

jede klasse kann auf platz 1 im dmg sein, solange der encounter für die jeweilige klasse gut geeignet ist


----------



## Efelion (24. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und um die volle DMG bei jeder Klasse rauszuholen, brauch man 1. Die richtige Skillung, 2. "Großen" Skill und 3. Das Equip.
> 
> PS: Ich spiele keinen Magier, sind mir zu feige die 3 Minuten Instant Pyro Tunten.
> 
> ...



Bin eigentlich der gleichen meinung wie du mit den 3 punkten, nur begrenze nicht alle magier auf instantpyro skillungen^^ deepfire rockt eh mehr pve und ist im pvp auch sehr nice mit skill xD mages ftw


----------



## Alcapouny (24. März 2008)

also ich finde es kommt immer drauf an was grade gebraucht würd en mage ist gut bei sheep und en hexer kan in der einen oder manchen ini bannen oder übernehemen  und da gibt es halt mehrrer so sachen


----------



## Neotrion (24. März 2008)

Ich spiele selber ein Magier und kann dir sagen, in der Gruppe habe ich meistens den grössten Schaden.^^
Sobald ein Ele-Shami dabei ist, hat der das doppelte von mir.


----------



## Itarus (24. März 2008)

Ich will jezz nich flamen aber ich muss dezent auf diesen Thread hinweisen!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=34086


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die wievielte Frage zu dem Thema ist das? Die 6754 oder 6755?^^



ich glaub die 8765


----------



## Programmchef (24. März 2008)

Chuck Norris.....

SuFu ftw


----------



## Oliver123 (24. März 2008)

O.o nach dein profil zuurteilen bist du 11 steht da zu mindestens wow ist erst ab 12 also warte lieber noch 1 jahr bis du spelst oder, wenn du den gamer eine gefallen tuhen willst fang garnicht erst an. jeder klasse kann den meiesten schaden machen richtig gespielt es bringt dir rein garnichts, wenn wir hier schreiben der magier ist der beste dd oder der hexer ,weil beide einfach gut gespielt werden müssen sonst sind beiede schlecht ;D


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

ich ferursacke am fielsten scheden an alles...

Das ist mein Senf zu diesem Thread. (Wein ist schon leer getrunken...)


----------



## hellwalker79 (24. März 2008)

Die Frage nach der besten DD-Klasse kann keiner so einfach beantworten, weil es zuviele Faktoren gibt, die den Dmg beeinflussen. Man sollte einfach lernen seinen DD-Char zu beherrschen. Meiner einer z.B. spielt einen Retri-Pala (an alle unter 16  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spielt keinen Pala, das erfordert mehr Spielübersicht als ihr denkt und wenn man diese Klasse nicht beherrscht wird sie sehr schnell keinen Spaß machen), ich weiß, dass ich nicht an den Dmg von reinen DD-Klassen rankomme, aber ich sehe mich auch vielmehr als Supporter, der in brenzligen Situationen aushelfen kann. 
Kleine Story zum Pala-Dmg:
Hab im Schattenmondtal einem anderem Vergelter bei einer Q geholfen. Wir mussten einen Elite Drachen legen. Ok, wir zu zweit drauf, hab dabei gemerkt, dass der Mob 500K Hp hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wir haben beide alles genutzt was der Pala hergibt (außer Bubble!) und siehe da, der Drache war down. Ein Magier stand weiter hinten und konnte es nicht glauben. Hab dann den Pala gefragt für wieviele Leute die Q ausgelegt ist. Antwort: 5. Zeigt mir mal ne andere Klasse, die sowas hinkriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber grundsätzlich gilt: am meisten Dmg macht man mit der Klasse, die einem selbst am meisten Spaß macht und liegt.

Also einfach mal paar Klassen bis ca. lvl 20 ausprobieren.

In diesem Sinne: Prost !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver123 (24. März 2008)

@hellwalker79 ach da gibts viele klassen z.b 2 Hunter die mit ihre klasse umgehen können scahffen das durch gute pet tank abwächslung locker oder Dudu´s einer healed der andere tanked. Welche klassen das nicht schaffen sind meist die stoffi klassen ,da diese zwar viel dmg rauf hauhen könen aber nur durch castes  und ,da sie sehr leicht Unterbrochen werden und durch ihr nidrige rüstung sehr schnell sterben ist das für sie fast unmöglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also du sieht viele klassen können 5 quest zu 2 machen.


----------



## Amoniusi (24. März 2008)

Alle kloppen immer auf den Mages rum ^^(auch im PvP -.-)

Aber back to topic:

Ich denke das eindeutig der Feral Dudu der beste DD ist, da er casten,heilen und tanken kann (hybrid).
Und bei alle dem das (meist) maximale herrauszuholen. (Für eine nicht darauf spezialisierte Klasse)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Spongebob... Der trifft immer die Logik kritisch...


----------



## Kiligen (24. März 2008)

Also in kürzester Zeit macht der Mage überzeit Hexenmeister andauernt der Schurke wenn es um Stoffies geht und der Ms krieger die ganze Zeit der dudu ist wie die Stoffies der Pala haut naja auch viel raus wenn man ihn spielen kann aber wenn man dann kein mana mehr hat ende also wenn du nützlich sein willst nehm Mage oder Hexenmeister


----------



## Blooddrunk (24. März 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...




ich muss mel mal ganz klar rechtgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der ultimative dd kann auch n def-pala sein wenn er richtig gespielt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte letztens einen in der instanz dabei der meinen off-krieger der 4lvl über dem pala ist dermaßen abgezogen hat dass ich nichtmehr mithalten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (24. März 2008)

Ihr liegt alle falsch!

*Die ultimative DD Klasse ist der Gaul vom Baron aus Stratholme.*

Dessen Prügel ist dermaßen groß das er solo durch BT mosht, was auch der Grund ist warum er nicht mehr dropt.



_Monatliches Pensum an Sinnlosigkeit erfüllt!_


----------



## Te-Rax (24. März 2008)

Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei andere Manaklassen ausgelutscht inder Ecke liegen können Schurken fröhlich weiter draufhaun, Krieger sehe ich grundsätzlich nicht als dd an, die sollen Tanken und nicht veruschen schaden zu machen.


----------



## Thursoni (24. März 2008)

Def Krieger..


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die lieben Krieger müssen es nicht versuchen... sie MACHEN Schaden (Wenn sie dementsprechend geskillt sind).


----------



## mfgHeero (24. März 2008)

1.) skill
2.) Gruppe
3.) Eqip
4.) Klasse

Ohne skill geht mal nichts, danach kommt die grp 3 Hunter 1 verstärker und ein feral ähm ja die hunter sowie der verstärker werden unter den besten dd´s sein, dann kommt das eqip was natürlich ne menge ausmacht und am ende die klasse ^^


----------



## Exaizo (24. März 2008)

Amoniusi schrieb:


> Ich denke das eindeutig der Feral Dudu der beste DD ist, da er casten,*heilen und tanken* kann (hybrid).
> Und bei alle dem das (meist) maximale herrauszuholen. (Für eine nicht darauf spezialisierte Klasse)


/flame on
was bite hat heal und tanken mit dmg zu tun xD
/flame off

Hast aber schon recht, ein dudu kann vieles und das meist recht gut

ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen, bei mir macht der schurke am meisten dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathflower (24. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schwachsinn!
> 
> Bei einem längeren Fight, also in Raids oder in langen Matches in der Arena, können Schurke und Krieger(Off) die meisste DMG rausholen, dadurch, dass sie kein Mana verschwenden. Doch wenn es auf Burstdmg ankommt, dann übertrifft niemand den Magier (Ausser ein Verstärkerschamane mit 2Hand und WF-Kritischer Proc, wozu man allerdings Glück braucht). Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte undder Krieger Wut, um die gesammte DMG ausfahren zu können.
> 
> ...



Destro Hexer FTW nen shice auf instant Pyro


----------



## Thoryia (24. März 2008)

hellwalker79 schrieb:


> Die Frage nach der besten DD-Klasse kann keiner so einfach beantworten, weil es zuviele Faktoren gibt, die den Dmg beeinflussen. Man sollte einfach lernen seinen DD-Char zu beherrschen. Meiner einer z.B. spielt einen Retri-Pala (an alle unter 16
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieviel Tage habt Ihr da zu 2 mit dem Mob gebraucht? Wie war des mit Essen oder Pinkeln gehn? Habt ihr euch da abgesprochen, wer Afk gehn kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (24. März 2008)

des kommt auf die location, skill und equip an

zbsp in na inze mit vielen trash mobs lieber nen mage als an hexxer wenns mehr bosse sind zbsp 6 oder 7 oder   die wege zwischen den bossen kurz sind oder wenn es so ist wie in managruft (viele dämonen) als wir mit 2 hexxern drin waren und abwechselnd die 30000 leben nexusschrecken versklavt haben dann hexxer

im pvp was arena betrifft kommts auf die gruppe an inna 2er gruppe zu an priester lieber an hexxer als an mage usw

im bg mit stammgruppe aus erfahrung hexxer

skill und equip brauch i ned erklären 

i hab beide klassen auf 70 mit dem mage t4 und mit dem hexxer t5 also a bisle erfahrung hab i dann doch mit beiden klassen

ja dann wären da noch ele schami verstärker schami schurke und off warri und natürlcih die shadowpriests 

naja mit denen hab i weniger erfahrung schamis und shadows seh i eher als supporter als als dds 

schurken und off warris nehm i maximal 2 bei 25 leuten mit wegen stun und so aber da viele bosse aoe und knockback habn is des ne zu hohe belastung für die heiler


----------



## Mace (24. März 2008)

Das Eichhörnchen


----------



## Arahtor (24. März 2008)

naja das ist ansichtssache....fakt ist das der hexer wie auch der mage beide brandgefährlich gegen die richtigen gegner sind.


----------



## Uaaargh (24. März 2008)

naja ich würde sagen auch der hexer...wobei ich bin manchmal vom damage der jäger überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (24. März 2008)

der ultimative DD wird sich herausstellen sobald es keine wow erweiterungen mehr gibt, oder wir erstma ür 1-2jahre wotlk spielen werden und dann die ersten ihr imba equip haben


----------



## Seryma (24. März 2008)

Vergelter Paladin und Kampf Schurke...


----------



## Visi0n (24. März 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meinen schurken immer auf den zweiten oder ersten platz
> aber ich würd mal sagen das es keine ultimative dd klasse gibt
> du musst einfach nur deine klasse gut spieln können mehr nich




indirektes eigenlob stinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne schmarn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich zogg nen fury atm und mit gruul trinket + haste specc und zwei schönen 1h weapons .. hau ich schon (bei bossen die meisten nur rumstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sehr gut dmg raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heronimo (24. März 2008)

Ultimegolem schrieb:


> Es kommt aufn Boss kampf an : Mehrere atts = dotlock ,1att <10min= hm oder magier, >10min = Krieger,Schurke oder...



Es heist "Add" von engl. "to add" = "hinzufügen".


----------



## Visi0n (24. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



super aussage du held tztz.. krieger sollen tanken blabla immer der selbe mist sry .. aber wie kann man so engstirnig sein .. dann dürfte theoretisch ein priester auch net shadow specc sein oder w00t ..

komm ma runter du zipfel echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

BW Hero heute mit meinem Verstärker Schami... jemand hat Recount gepostet: 40% des Schadens kamen von mir. (Danach der Jäger mit 25%)
Nur um mal zum veranschaulichen, dass jede Klasse gut Schaden machen kann.


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> 3 Minuten Magier sind eh in der Regel diejenigen die nix drauf haben, ausser auf ihre instants zu hoffen. Der ware Mage braucht keine megainstants alle 3 Minuten.



Komm wieder wenn du Ahnung hast.


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Komm wieder wenn du Ahnung hast.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (24. März 2008)

Paladin WtF f^^ nee Mage ^^


----------



## Ichselbstenst (24. März 2008)

Wenn es hier um den Ultimativen Damage Dealer ,also ausdrücklich nur um den Schaden geht ist die Antwort ganz klar Magier. Denn er KANN (mit bestem Equipt u. Skill) in der kürzesten Zeit den meisten Schaden verursachen PUNKT


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Nein kann er nicht!
Ultimative ddklasse ist Krieger:
http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=i...thousandgt1.jpg


----------



## aRrAQ (24. März 2008)

Mal ne frage...
Ist es nicht ziemlich egal, welche klasse die "beste" DD-Klasse ist, da ich meine, man braucht halt eine gute Skillung, aber auch so wird JEDE Klasse irgendwo gebraucht, auch wenn sie nicht im damagemeter ganz oben stehen, da es immernoch sachen gibt wie supporter (schami, shadowpriest) oder Klassen mit Croudcontrol wodurch genau die Klassenunterschiede ausgemacht werden.

Also kann es einem doch am Ar*** vorbeigehen welche nun die beste ist, weil man keinen Raid nur aus dieser Klasse zusammensetzen kann. Und im PVP gilt immer noch das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip und der eigene Skill

Danke fürs durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg aRrAQ


----------



## heavy-metal (24. März 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-.-" aber echt, du laberst so einen müll!
1. krieger VERSUCHEN nicht schaden zu machen, sie MACHEN schaden!!!!
2. spielen manche ja auch krieger weil er gut schaden MACHT und nich um zu tanken, wie z.b. ich....
3. bist du bestimmt so ein ... der immer in der who liste  krieger sucht un sich über die aufregt die pvp machen.


----------



## Königmarcus (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## summoner777 (24. März 2008)

Kaman schrieb:


> *g* Können tut das der Mage, nur überleben tun sie es nur seltener. Meine Aussage geht ja auch in die Richtung nicht nur den reinen Output zu bewerten sondern auch die Fähigkeit die Folgen davon zu überleben.
> als krieger kannst du in relativ kurzer Zeit auch mit 7-8 Elite adds fertig werden und heilbar bleiben. Mages fallen da dann oft in die Sparte: Magier-Opfer-Gnome bringen Glück und besseres Loot ^^
> 
> Wie schon mehrfach in dem Thread erwähnt, es kommt auf die Situation an.




O_O 7-8 Elite Adds in kurzer Zeit? Ich weis jez nicht, wie viel Zeit du meinst, will aber mal sehen wie ein Krieger (der ohne Schild HC Tank) mit 4 Adds zurecht kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weis nur, dass z.B. die BK Mobs auf Hc nem Stoffi locker ma 10k+ Crits reinhaun und diversen Tanks (mit Schild!) auch 2-3,5k (je nach EQ stand) .... 

Ich bezweilfle, dass du (wenn nicht grade T6 equipped bist) ohne Schild nichtma in den Slavepens Hc mehr als 4 Adds packen kannst^^ (und da ist CC eig schon einberechnet, wobei die kleinen Krabben eben doch schwächer zuhauen als z.B. die Verteidiger).

Von 7-8 Elite Adds zeitgleich hast du denke ich mal nicht gesprochen auch wenns fast so klingt^^ glaube da käm selbst n post MH Tank ins schwitzen je nach Ini (und ohne Schild schonma sicha^^)



@Topic: Wurd ja oft genug erwähnt^^ Hexer und Mages hauen gut was raus, je länger der Kampf dauert umso eher steht ganz oben ein Schurke oder Krieger (KEIN Tank^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (24. März 2008)

chuck norris


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Kein Mage haut 9kdps raus vergiss es ^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (24. März 2008)

Also prinzipel kommt es dadrauf an wie du deien klasse spielst wenn du es drauf hast kannste sehr viel dmg machen mit fast jeder klasse (muss natürlich richtig geskillt sein)
Bei uns im raid Streiten sich meist die DeppFeuer Mages mit dem eine Schattenpreister um den ersten platz abund zu mischt auch mal einer unsera Hexer mit.
Und von wegen die sache mit dem mana und deswegen würden Furorkrieger mehr dmg machen das is Schawchsin ich selber spiele dein DeppFeuer Magier und der KANN gar nicht OOM gehn grade der Magier hat soviele Möglichkeiten mana zu reggen das es fast ummöglich ist und bei boss kämüfen wie bei Morogrim wo man alls Magier Bomben muss haben wir meist nen schattenpreister dabei das dass auch wider keinproblem ist.
Aber wie gesagt es kommt immer dadrauf an wie du deine kalsse behärschst und spielen kannst (und natürlich wie die andern spielen^^).


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (24. März 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> chuck norris



der wohl möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich sag mal ne kampfkugel gnomen fury krieger.


----------



## m3o91 (24. März 2008)

Meine "Mutter" haut übelsten Burst Dmg raus alta, das müssta sehn  ... o.O

Wenn die einmal Wut bekommt, ist aus die maus ...

(hinrichten wtf)


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

Rofl wenn eure Mages ganz oben stehen dan machen eure Melees definitiv was falsch also nochmal die Frage war nach der "ultimativen DD KLasse"
also die Klasse die am meisten Schaden auf ein einzelnes Ziel Boss xy macht.
und da bisher noch niemand dern Rekord von 9,2K DPS(=Schaden pro Sekunde) gebrochen hat lautet die Antwort Krieger.
Damit ist nicht gesagt Das andere Klassen nutzlos sind.Ich will (um mla ein Beispiel zu nenen )Hyjal nich wircklich ohne Mages/Hexenmeister machen^^


----------



## NeedW33D (24. März 2008)

Ich find mage :-D ^^
Eisige Adern + trinkets + der arkan skill da + geistesgegenwart und dann ma 2 pyros ;-)


----------



## Guibärchen (25. März 2008)

NeedW33D schrieb:


> Ich find mage :-D ^^
> Eisige Adern + trinkets + der arkan skill da + geistesgegenwart und dann ma 2 pyros ;-)


und dan die nächsten 3 min vom prot pala im DPS überholen lassen 111111elfelfdrölundzwölftzg!

@ TE: Die wollen dich alle nur verarschen weil se glauben du bist nen kleines newby kind.
Am meisten dmg machst du mit nem Magier!
-Skillst 0/8/15 oder 11/88/0
-besorgst dir den Sonnenverschlinger aus Mechanar Heroisch!
-verzauberst Mungo (wens prokt is imba!)
-kaufst alle stoffsachen mit Ausdauer/Willenskraft/Beweglichkeit und Stärlke auf!
-und zu guter letzt askillst Schwerter auf 375

das machst du beim Bosskampf: Eisrüstung an wegen mehr rüstung fals du mal aggro bekomst, haust immer mit schwert drauf und hälst feuerschlag auf CD!

Röms du hast deine erwünschten 40 DPS!!!

(das allles logischer weise auf lvl 70, zum lvln skillst alles in Arkan und tanzt lachend um den Mob!)


----------



## Grukna (25. März 2008)

^
|
|

So hab ich das bisher auch immer gemacht ! O_O


----------



## Haggard215 (25. März 2008)

du kannst mit jeder klasse den meisten dmg raushaun...du must es nur können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...versuchs mit der klasse mit der du am meisten klar kommst und du wirst mit der auch den meisten dmg  machen ;D


----------



## Casionara (25. März 2008)

hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen aber der Te sollte seine Frage verfeinen woran den meisten Schaden?
-welcher Boss?
-welcher Gegner bzw was hat der gegner für Equip an
-welche Gruppenzusammenstellung

Wenn ich in Fr Gear dasteh bekommen Feuermages das heulen usw

Aber einer bleibt im Schaden ungeschlagen und das ist Hogger!
Wurde leider in der Charakterauswahl gesperrt weils zu Imba währe!


----------



## Guibärchen (25. März 2008)

hogger is low, Murlocs die sind imba! 
die sind nämlich endstanden nachdem Chuck Norris auf eine Tüte Urzeitkrepse gepinkelt hatt!

need meinen Murloc Bademeister LvL. 90!!!


----------



## mYst1c) (25. März 2008)

T4 Content:

Damage Caster


T5 Content

Damage Caster + Rogues und Hunter


T6 Content

Rogues>Hunter>Destrolocks (vllt noch Off Warris vor Destros)


----------



## Tidi (25. März 2008)

kurz und schmerzlos das eq entscheidet über dem dmg ich dacht echt mal hexer ist der heftigste dann hat sich ein top schurke mit eq aus za und bt gezeigt der hat das dmg meter so hochgebombt das war echt nicht mehr normal fakt ist eq entscheidet ob du dmg machst oder nicht schamane schurke und hexer sind daher meienr meinung die krassesten dmg dealer weil die echt was rausholen


----------



## 7Olorin7 (25. März 2008)

JÄGER sind die besten^^

Doch dies ist natürlich eine objektive Meinung. Es kommt auf den SKill des Spielers an der dem PC an. D.H. du kannst einen noch so gut equipten DD haben, wenn du es nicht schaffts ihn vernünftig zu spieln hilft dir das rein gar nichts.


----------



## Qwalle (25. März 2008)

hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich war eben mit meiner kleinen in ulda und hab dem tank über ne minuten gegeben aggro aufzubauen ^^

er so:
ok-kannst anfangen

ich so: alright - geht los ^^


6 sekunden - volle aggro, da ich viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu viiiiiiiiiiiel damage gemacht habe

im übrigen: bin gebrechen geskillt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. März 2008)

mYst1c) schrieb:


> T4 Content:
> 
> Damage Caster
> T5 Content
> ...


Müll! Offwarris sind eher noch vor den Schurken anzusiedeln im t6Content

"Hexer 

ich war eben mit meiner kleinen in ulda und hab dem tank über ne minuten gegeben aggro aufzubauen ^^
"

Ich musste doch sehr lachen

"


----------



## Deathrow88 (25. März 2008)

Ich !!!


----------



## Clamev (25. März 2008)

Damit´s jeder jetzt nochmal kapiert Der Krieger Irae hält im moment den DPS REkord und solange das kein anderer das überbietet ist Krieger die "ultimative dd Klassse" wie dämlicu bzw sinnlos allein Die Frage auch sein möge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornos (25. März 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> endphasenhauotschaden: tank -> hinrichten und immer mehr wut.. / schurke.. combopunkte..
> 
> wenn du nicht spielen kannst macht ein holypala mehr schaden als du mit n' t6 offtank..
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mal, du meinst mit Tank hier den Krieger. Also Tank solltest du nicht hinrichten, sondern in der def haltung bleiben. Und als Tank kommst du mit deinem Schild auch nich weit über den Schaden eines holy palas.


----------



## Shrukan (25. März 2008)

die Klasse die du am Besten beherrschst, mit der machst du Schaden!

ich kann zB mitm Schurken oder Magier kein Schaden machen, das krieg ich nie auf die Reihe.

Mein Jäger dagegen führt mal gerne die Damage-Liste an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bei T5-Equipten halte ich auch sehr gut mit, ich als T4 (fast komplett)


----------



## Variolus (25. März 2008)

DER ulimative DD ist immer der, der dir selbst am meisten liegt und Spaß macht... 
Und da hat jeder eine andere Meinung, wie man auch wunderbar hier lesen kann.
Meine Empfehlung: einfach ausprobieren, was für dich am interessantesten klingt, anspielen und entweder auf 70 bringen oder einmotten und von vorne beginnen. Was anderes würde einem auch dann nicht übrigbleiben, wenn es wirklich einen gäbe, der allen anderen überlegen aber einem gleichzeitig eine Qual zu spielen wäre.


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2008)

entweder ein ele shamy - oder ein melee shamy ( da kommt es aber am procc drauf an )

ansonsten - ja ein fury krieger ist immer recht nett im raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern



heal druide


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (25. März 2008)

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Kalsse an, sondern auch auf den Menschen dahinter. Ist er fähig (der Mensch) kann es egal sein welche Klasse er spielt. Das Eqip spielt dabei natürlich auch eine Rolle.

Ansonsten würde ich pauschal sagen das es der Kampf-Schurke ist, da er Mana unabhängig ist und stets einen gleichen hohen Damage macht. In diversen Ranglisten ist er beim verursachten Schaden vielleicht hinter Magiern/Jägern, wenn aber z.B. die (Boss)kämpfe theoretisch >= 30 Minuten dauern würden, wären sie irgendwann mal OOM, und der Schurke würde gemütlich weiter häckseln.

Praktisch: Magier/Jäger
Theoretisch: Kampf-Schurke


----------



## Zentoro (25. März 2008)

Höre hier immer Off Krieger.

Meines Erachtens gibt es bei langen Kämpfen nur 2 Klassen: Schurken und Hexenmeister.

Der eine braucht kein Mana, der andere tapt sich sein Mana.


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Höre hier immer Off Krieger.
> 
> Meines Erachtens gibt es bei langen Kämpfen nur 2 Klassen: Schurken und Hexenmeister.
> 
> Der eine braucht kein Mana, der andere tapt sich sein Mana.



der off krieger braucht auch kein mana - und stellt sich die WUT sogar SELBER her - nicht wie der schurke
der warten muss o_O 

das ist ne komische "feststellung"


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. März 2008)

Bevor man einen Text absendet, gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich den Text nochmals durchzulesen. 

Wenn man dies unterlässt, muss man sich auch die bösen Antworten gefallen lassen.


Anworten auf die Frage will ich erst gar nicht.

Ist ja schon hinreichend geantwortet worden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Im normalfall bei den bossen

wl/schurke/warri

bei trash

magier/jäger

bei lvl 1 ratten vor stormwind

Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 syr musste sein xD


----------



## Nesnah (25. März 2008)

Wie schon oft genuch gesagt es gibt keine "ultimative" Damageklasse weil alles vom Skill des Spielers abhängt.

Wer sich nur auf SEIN Dmg beruft denn er ja "alleine" gemacht hat der sollte einfach PvP machen. denn nur weil du den Dmg gemacht hast heißt das nicht das du der Imba Roxxor bist. z.b. Schaden der Shadows ohne eine Hexe (die ein bissle in destro gegangen ist) würden sie im Schaden extrem einfallen da sie teilweise einen support von +30 % schattenschaden bekommen genauso umgekehrt. Und so ist es bei jeder klasse so. der Krieger ist auch nur Extrem im Schaden wenn dies und das und das auch noch gegeben ist. Sprich unter perfekten verhältnissen. 

Und alle die kommen und sagen "ich steh aber immer unter den ersten dreien im Dmg-Meter.":

LEUTE das ist kein "ich-hab-den-längsten" Addon sondern einfach ein Programm um zu sehen wer wann seine Dmg Spitze hat und um sich selber zu analysieren wie zum beispiel: Okay ab 50 % des Bosses zieht der Hexer mir im Dmg davon was mach ich falsch bzw. Was macht er um seinen Dmg zu stärken.

so jetzt habt ihr auch mal meinen Senf mit aufm Brötchen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

also in ner 5er inni bin ich immer in einer der top 3 dd's xD


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> also in ner 5er inni bin ich immer in einer der top 3 dd's xD



POSER !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> POSER !!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei einmal da war der tank pöse und ich war auf platz 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mach ich nur falsch ...

(Achtung ironie .. ich brauch keine gimp tricks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ausser wie ich die aggro des tanks erhöhen kann -.-)


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Immer doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tränke und flask vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war der "tank" pala ? =)


----------



## PTY (25. März 2008)

Tja, das kann man so gar nicht sagen, da es meiner Meinung nach vom Encounter sowie vom Equip abhängig ist. Wenn alle am Hit-Cap sind und ungefähr den gleichen AddDmg haben, sind Schurken, Hexenmeister und Mages ziemlich gleichauf. Dann hängt es nur noch vom Encounter ab, wer da den meisten Damage macht. Bei uns in der Gilde teilen sich >immer< ein Schurke, ein Hexer und ein Mage die ersten drei Plätze (immer die gleichen übrigens). Mal ist der eine auf Platz eins, mal der andere.

Daher würde ich sagen, das Schurken, Hexer und Mages allgemein die DDler schlechthin sind. Jäger tauchen bei uns im DamageMeter eigentlich gar net mehr auf, da sind sogar Off-Krieger, Vergelter-Palas und Ele-Schamis besser dabei.

Bei Bombgruppen haben eigentlich immer die Mages die Nase vorne (trotz Saat beim Hexer und Klingenwirbel beim Schurken).


----------



## Feikko (25. März 2008)

Krieger Krieger Krieger ach ja und magier


----------



## Tanknix (25. März 2008)

Jede Klasse mit der ein Spieler umgehen kann und gleichwertiges EQ hat

Meine Favoriten:

Retri-Palas, Ele oder Verstärker Schamis, Feuer-Mages, Destrolocks, BM-Hunter, Shadow-Priester, Slam-Warris, Combat-Schurken, Feral-Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evalor (25. März 2008)

Ansichtssache, bei vielen Mobs(je mehr, desto besser) is das der Protpala. Bein einzelnen Mobs is mir das egal!^^



HORDE 4 EVER


----------



## e2to (25. März 2008)

Ich mag meinen Tierherschafts-Jäger. Und den Treffsicherheits-Jäger von nem Kumpel. Wenn wir beide zusammen in Inis mit bei sind halten wir locker mit Hexern und diesem ganzen gesocks mit. Kommt halt drauf an wer wo wann wie was macht oder auch nicht macht.

Und ein Treffsicherheits-Jäger macht auch gut Schaden, hat aber sehr schnell Probleme mit Mana. Da muss dann halt noch n Schami dabei sein und seine netten Totems setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und jetzt Schluss mit diesen ganzen Fragen wer ist der Beste irgendwas!


----------



## Gias (25. März 2008)

stark vom mob abhängig hat er gute magie-resistenz? gut nacht an die magie-klassen
immun gegen blutungen? owned die schurken 
böse aoe effekte / geht in die luft? byebye dmg bei sämtlichen meele dds
etc...

kara halte ich zb dmg mäßig für recht meele-unfreundlich - sämtliche mobs blutungsimmun womit schonmal einiges an dmg verloren geht
und dann noch so nettte sachen wie der schwanzschlag vom drachen ist instant-tod (wurd schonmal reingefeart)
1hp debuff mit dem folge-aoe -caster haben damit nicht zu kämpfen und werden hier wohl die besseren dds sein

insgesamt denke ich ist hexenmeister der beste dds -einfach weil es kaum mobs gibt wo er keine volle dps fahren kann und
dabei noch einen netten support für die gruppe liefert (seine steine für hp / wiederbeleben, port )


----------



## Der_Scháttenblut (25. März 2008)

Manche Leute schnallen es immernoch net ^^
Es geht um's Equip und um den Skill da haut man sogar als Combat Schurke nen Frostmage um...

Es gibt keinen ultimativen DD o.O
entweder ihr könnt eure Klasse spielen oder net. 

Und jetzt plz 
/close


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2008)

Man sollte dies differenziert betrachten und nicht den gesamtdamage, sondern die dps sind relevant.

es ist klar, dass ein magier oder hexer bei trashies ihren max damage niemals raushauen können; dafür liegen die mobs zu schnell und eine 2,5 - 3 sek. castzeit ist halt schon viel...währenddessen hauen die melees non-stop damage raus

ist klar, dass da die melees einen grossen vorteil geniessen: bei den bossfights aber können die caster ihren max-damage raushauen.

dann kommts auf den mob/encounter an...bei aran z.b. hat ein melee wieder einen grossen vorteil, da er grad beim blizzard non-stop schaden raushauen kann - die caster sind da in bewegung und können nur minimalen schaden raushauen. ein schurke, der da nicht an erster stelle steht, macht was falsch oder ist sehr schlecht equipped.

dann kommt noch was wesentliches dazu: was können schurken, ferals und off-warri denn anderes, als beim mob stehen und draufkloppen?

mages sind da am sheepen oder decursen während die melees schon am kloppen sind, hexer bannen, die melees kloppen drauf.

darum: die dps sind wichtig und grad wenn man einen fight analysieren will, sollte man diesen auch immer wieder resetten und differenziert betrachten.

eine damage-rotation sollte sich jeder mal zurechtlegen und diese optimieren - hier haben es die caster wieder einfacher, als ein off-warri, der ständig die waffenschwünge im auge behalten muss, um eine anständige rotation fahren zu können. das ist ne richtige herausforderung, vorallem bei encounter, wo man vllt. noch was anderes ebenfalls beachten sollte - wundert mich nicht, dass es ein off-warri schwer hat, den max-damage zu halten.

wie gesagt: man sollte dies differenziert betrachten und auch die anderen aufgaben im raid sollten berücksichtigt werden...

nun zum thread: ich finde die frage sollte anders lauten: wer ist die beste damage-klasse und kann auch nix anderes?

dann würde ich für offwarri und schurke voten (off-warri aber in klammern, da er schnell mal in die def-haltung gezwungen werden kann und somit sehr viel damage flöten geht)


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

e2to schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Tierherschafts-Jäger. Und den Treffsicherheits-Jäger von nem Kumpel. Wenn wir beide zusammen in Inis mit bei sind halten wir locker mit Hexern und diesem ganzen gesocks mit. Kommt halt drauf an wer wo wann wie was macht oder auch nicht macht.
> 
> Und ein Treffsicherheits-Jäger macht auch gut Schaden, hat aber sehr schnell Probleme mit Mana. Da muss dann halt noch n Schami dabei sein und seine netten Totems setzen
> 
> ...



naja.. bei bm endet der schaden einfach ma langsam wenn das pet down geht^^
Bin zur zeit treff und mit Aspekt der Viper.. kein manaproblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu den Top dds würd ich auch Schurke und wl sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (25. März 2008)

wie oft hatten wir das thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie immer muss man sagen jeder dd hat vor UND nachteile...
also bitte Suchfunnktion nutzen...


----------



## Megamage (25. März 2008)

HUNTER (wenn er richtig geskillt und gespielt wird)


----------



## talsimir (25. März 2008)

woar...

Jetzt fängt das Thema wieder an... Jeder macht soviel schaden wie er mit seiner Klasse machen kann. 
-Also ist jede Klasse am stärkste...


----------



## Megamage (25. März 2008)

Der_Scháttenblut schrieb:


> Manche Leute schnallen es immernoch net ^^
> Es geht um's Equip und um den Skill da haut man sogar als Combat Schurke nen Frostmage um...
> 
> Es gibt keinen ultimativen DD o.O
> ...




JOA das ist doch mal RICHTIG 


			
				EGAL schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt plz
> /close


----------



## KICKASSEZ (25. März 2008)

alle sagen hexenmeister..

ich aber sage dass die meisten schamis die hexer aufm BG einfach wegnuken... und ich hab n guten rank


----------



## Megamage (25. März 2008)

Denke jeder Otto Normal Schurke nuked -.- Hexer weg das is einfach deren JOB. Jedenfalls iner Arena


----------



## Thursoni (25. März 2008)

Durahil schrieb:


> Der grund warum ständig gesagt wird Vergelter machen keinen dmg liegt daran das die meisten Vergelter Kiddys sind was den ruf der ganzen skillung einwenig in den keller zieht.



Kenn ich von Moonkin nur zu gut... Mondfeuer spam,Mondfeuer spam -.-...


----------



## jetsia (25. März 2008)

Nunja, auch wenn ich mir jetzt Feinde mache, in normalen instanzen und in heroics kommt nichts an eine gute eule ran, wobei in raids die sache anders aussieht, da dort das problem mit dem elenden mana dafür sorgt das andere klassen besser sind


----------



## Asparius (25. März 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe eine hexe und hatte einen schttenpriester (jetzt holy)

bei der hexe ist es nicht ganz so equip abhängig finde ich, denn auch schon mit sachen die aus kleineren instanzen dropen kommt man gut weg und hat selten manaprobs.


der shadow ist dagegen sehr equipabhängig, denn erst ab einem gewissen +schaden wird es interesant zu spielen.
mit einer guten rotation und tränken hält auch ein shadow lange bossfights durch ohne oom zu gehn und ist dann auch sehr weit oben in der statistik.

zu mage, schurke und co kann ich nicht viel sagen.

nur wenn skillung und spieler stimmen, stimmt auch was beim boss ankommt.

achso du wirst selten jemanden der t6 ist in einer standart kara truppe finden wo angehende t4 rumlaufen. 
ok es sei denn es ist nen freund der aushilft. aber das sieht mann dann sofort in der statistik.

ansonsten spiel das was dir spass macht. denn das ist ein spiel und kein meiner ist der grösste vergleichswettbewerb.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

plsssssssss
/closed


----------



## Reaper13 (25. März 2008)

der Beste DD ist... natürlich Chuck Norris 

hat das noch keiner erwähnt?^^


----------



## Ulf (25. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern


ich finde das es immer auf die ganze gruppe ankommt das ist was die meisten in WoW leider vergessen haben


----------



## Bulltastic (25. März 2008)

Schonmal dran gedacht der ein Druide auf Gleichgewicht skillen kann?!
Ich selber spiele wie gern gesagt einen "fetten Eulenarsch" oder "Oomkin" [...]
Ich finde das keine dd Klasse so schnell an einem Moonkin rankommt.
Ich speche aus erfahrung..


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (25. März 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> fiel => viel
> besste => beste
> [...]


 7 Fehler in dem kleinen Text, das is schon ...


----------



## Valdos Theolos (25. März 2008)

Vikki schrieb:


> 3 Minuten Magier sind eh in der Regel diejenigen die nix drauf haben, ausser auf ihre instants zu hoffen. Der ware Mage braucht keine megainstants alle 3 Minuten.



Aha

Ich bin selber ein 3 min Mage. Und mache in Kara genau soviel DMG wie mit der anderen Feuer skillung 10/48/3 skillung. Wieso ich diese Skillung habe? Sie macht mir einfach viel mehr Spaß. Einen Magier der so eine Skillung hat als Skilllos abzustempeln finde ich richtig "noob".


----------



## Guibärchen (25. März 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Aha
> 
> Ich bin selber ein 3 min Mage. Und mache in Kara genau soviel DMG wie mit der anderen Feuer skillung 10/48/3 skillung. Wieso ich diese Skillung habe? Sie macht mir einfach viel mehr Spaß. Einen Magier der so eine Skillung hat als Skilllos abzustempeln finde ich richtig "noob".



ja in kara is eh wayne was geskillt bist, da kanst auch 0/8/15 oder 1/2/3 geskillt sein : /
der dmg mit deep fire benötigt laaange bosskämpfe ^_^... Kara = Wayne / T5+ = Deep fire!
ausserdem ist ab c.k. 1k spl dmg, Feuermacht > 15% int auf dmg!
und von glühender Zorn gar nicht erst zu sprechen, da hast ne zimlich lange zeit  deine dauer arkane macht! ... wie gesagt laange bosskämpfe bei bossen die viel hp haben und die 20% auch richtig ausgekostet werden können ^_^

Aber is eh wayne was ich oben geschrieben habe... brauche nicht zum 1000x erklären warum Wasser nass ist >_< es is einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Kenn ich von Moonkin nur zu gut... Mondfeuer spam,Mondfeuer spam -.-...



jaja, das sind die besten, vorallem spammen sie immer den stärksten rang und überschreiben den dot jedesmal von neuem...das bringt nix, höchstens aufem bg und auch da wärs schlauer, man würde zuerst den stärksten rang setzen und dann mit einem rang niedriger spammen, bis der dot ausgelaufen ist...

spart mana und macht genau so viel schaden...EDIT: wenn nicht mehr, aber habe grad keine lust zu rechnen^^

aber eben: da müsste man ja schon zwei knöpfe drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weizenchiller (25. März 2008)

ich persönlich spiele einen deepfrostmage der noch am beginn des endgamecontens steht.  
mir wurde immer gesagt wenn ich 70 bin soll ich auf feuer skillen, dass sei raiddienlicher und mache viel mehr schaden bla und blupp, da aber mein erster kararun etwas spontan zustande kam landete ich doch mit eisskillung im raid und schau an, zweiter platz im dmgmeter nach nem t5 feuermage, dass hat mich schon ein wenig gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. fortan beschloss ich die skillung erstmal zu behalten und die echtzeit dpsanzeige in fights zu studieren um stärken und schächen auszumachen.

für mich ist zur Zeit natürlich der eismage die ultimative dd klasse, was daran liegen kann, dass ich bei meinen ersten kara und gruulraids trotz wesentlich besser equipter mitspieler meistens die spitze der dps anzeige erklimme im dmgmeter. allerdings gilt dies im wesentlichen für lange encounter, bei trashmobgruppen die gefocussed werden ist es nicht einfach eine konkurenzfähige dps zu fahren dies vorneweg. bei einem langen bossencounter kann sich aber jeder gute deepeismage (immer ausgehend von meinem gamecontent und equipstand im vergleich zu t4 equipten mitspielern) mit abstand an die spitze der dps setzen da er durch geskillten frostblitz und winterchill seine critchance auf den boss von normalen 23% auf 38% steigert, d.h. er beginnt den kampf im mittelfeld der dps und crittet sich dann allmählich hoch und setzt sich ab. für weitere dps sorgt das pet das auch guten schaden austeilt sowie eisige adern. das schöne daran ist, sobald eisige adern und das pet abgelaufen sind, kälteeinbruch klicken und beides wieder aktiviern. da konnte bisher kaum ein dd mithalten sogar mit besserem equip.. In den meisten fällen reicht der dps vorsprung am encounter um den fehlenden dmg bei den trashes wieder wett zu machen und letztendlich mindestens unter den ersten 3 im dmgmeter zu stehen. (so gesehen bei gruul, kara sowie heroic instanzen, denke mal im ssc bei hydross sieht das gaaaaaanz anders aus weil immun gegen eis xD)

btw. hexer sind deswegen so oft im dmgmeter weit oben weil sie durch den debuff des schattenpriesters derbe gepusht werden, hab selten einen hexer ohne "debuff-leech" mit konkurenzfähiger dps selbst bei besserem equip gesehen. für mich ist der hexer im pvp schon ein stück ultimativer wobei ich oft die erfahrung gemacht habe das ein hexer recht lange für ein duell braucht (also weniger dps) und eher auf die handlungsunfähigkeit des gegners aufbaut (todesmantel, furcht, schreckensgeheul)

allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass der te nicht sehr ausführlich in der fragestellung war, könnte ja auch sein das er den ultimativen dd in pvp hinsicht meint. ultimativer dd im pvp ist schwer sich zu entscheiden, da in der arena auch sehr viel mit stein, schere, papier prinzip gearbeitet wird. ein schurke ist gegen nen caster dd "ultimativ" sowie ein eismage die meisten offwarris "ultimativ" durch die arena kitet und immerwieder auf novas drauf crittet. 

der deepfrostmage ist für mich aber in einer anderen hinsicht "ultimativ" weil man mit derselben skillung mit der ich im pve schöne dps fahre auch in der arena alles andere als alt aussieht -> ich spare eine menge gold fürs umskillen und kann pve sowie pvp spielen =). denn auch der eismage kann netten burstdmg fahren da er auf ziele in einer frostnova mit +50% chance crittet. soll heißen pet raus, eisige adern an, trinket zünden, ziel mit der frostnova vom pet frosten und frostblitz, eislanze, feuerschlag, kältekegel, wieder frostnova, rausblinken und dasselbe programm nochmal vom vorn. dieses volle programm überlebt kaum eine klasse (ist aber auch der idealzustand zu dem es leider selten kommt ^^) aber selbst wenn man nur die halbe miete schafft, kann man sich oft gemütlich in den eisblock zurückziehen, die cds auslaufen lassen und danach wieder loslegen falls das pet noch nicht die reste beseitigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will mich zurückhalten mit superlativen, für mich ist der deepfrostmage eben halt einer DER ultimativen dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wem irgendeine meiner ansichten nicht gefällt, darf sich gerne mit konstruktiver kritik/äußerrungen zu wort melden, nur dreistes anflamen wegen was auch immer hab ich nich so gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: diejenigen die immer "plssss close!!!" schreien meinen auch im rl immer das letzte wort haben zu müssen, wenn ihr den thread nicht mögt, macht euch doch garnicht erst die mühe hier so geistvolle beiträge die aus 2 wörtern "pls close" bestehen hier reinzusetzen, wie man sieht gibt es doch noch leute die sich gerne mal zu wort melden möchten und das sehr ausführlich *hüstel*^^


----------



## Magothia (25. März 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine ultimative DD-Klasse. 1. Sollte man Spass an seinem Char haben und 2. kommt es auch immer auf die Person hinter den Pixel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omaleite (30. März 2008)

Schutz-Krieger gegen Shadowpriest-wer macht mehr DMG?
gegenfrage:
Furor-Krieger gegen Holypriest-sollt auch klar sein

Und nein Hexer sind auch ohne Schattenpriester ziemlich gute DDs
0/21/40 ab 1100 Schadens+ sollte klar sein was da rauskommt....
...und zwar ziemliche anstrengung fürn tank.

jeder der behauptet dass feuermages die stärksten dds sind hat keine ahnung. nur weil bei jedem 2ten talent +2% krit oder +4% dmg steht heißt das nicht dass es keine "besseren" dds gibt.

furor krieger richtig geskillt und gespielt mit windfury da werden sich einige wundern

1)skillung
2)skill des spielers
3)equip 

wenn das alles stimmt hängts nur noch von der klasse ab. 
gibt halt klassen bei denen man nicht einfach ne taste in den abgrund drückt und der dmg steigt an.


----------



## Trikas (30. März 2008)

Also, ohne mir jetzt die ganzen Freds voher durchzulesen, da eh immer nur das selbse drin steht.

Klar liegt es ganz klar daran wie gut ein Spieler seine Klasse beherscht, aber auch wichtig ist dabei der Bossfight an sich.

Wenn ich da z.B. an Voidreaver denke oder an Nethergroll und und und.

Es is wirklich sehr davon abhängig welchen Encounter du hast und wie gut du eine Klasse spielen kannst.

Wenn man mal den Endconent (sprich BT) in betracht zieht, sind folgende DURSCHNITTS DPS zustanden gekommen:



> Highest average Priest DPS for BT/Hyjal: 1259
> Highest average Druid DPS for BT/Hyjal: 1441 (By a Balance specced Druid), I expect feral could do higher, but they have to tank a lot as well.
> Highest average Hunter DPS for BT/Hyjal: 1797
> Highest average Mage DPS for BT/Hyjal: 1761
> ...



1. Platz: Schurke (1800)
2. Platz: Jäger (1797)
3. Platz: Krieger (1794)
4. Platz: Hexenmeister (1772)
5. Platz: Magier (1761)
6. Platz: Verstärker Schamane (1599)
7. Platz: Gleichgewichts Druide (1441)
8. Platz: Elementar Schamane (1413)
9. Platz: Paladin (1411)
10. Platz: Priester (1259)

Man beachte bitte folgendes:

Platz 1-5: Reine DD-Klassen (~1785 DPS *Durschnitt*)
Platz 6-10: Hybrid Klassen (~1425 DPS *Durschnitt*)

Der Unterschied von reinen DD-Klassen und Hybriden liegt bei ungefär 360 DPS *Durschnitt*

Nochmal der Hinweis, es sind DURSCHNITTSWERTE und kann sich doch noch unterscheiden


----------



## Magenius (30. März 2008)

Ich spiele einen Magier und bin doch einigermaßen gut ausgerüstet. In DMeter stehe ich zu 95 % oben, aber für DEN DD halte ich mich eigentlich nicht. Ich denke, es ist eine Sache des Equip und des Spielers.

Die Frage welche Klasse DER DD ist lässt sich ebenso wenig beantworten wie die Frage welche Linux-Distri die "Beste" ist. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## SeRuM (30. März 2008)

Also für mich wärs warscheinlich Verstärker oder furorkrieger.
Aber wenn man eher auf Caster steht ,dann kann man damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## Araziel (30. März 2008)

Leider wurde die ultimative DD-Klasse nie von Blizzard zum Spielen freigeschaltet:
Der Combat-Sword-Murloc! Der haut standardmäßig 10k pro Sinister Strike rein, und crittet er bei Eviscerate, scheppern mal eben 40k auf den Gegner ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst: Die ultimative DD-Klasse heißt Skill - die kann man nicht kaufen (auch nicht bei ebay) und bekommt man durch viiiieel Zock-Zeit. 

PS: <--Schurke, _eigentlich_ relativ einfach zu spielen, wenn man die Rotation beherrscht (Zerhäckseln und immer schön Dots laufen lassen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trikas (2. April 2008)

Araziel schrieb:


> Leider wurde die ultimative DD-Klasse nie von Blizzard zum Spielen freigeschaltet:
> Der Combat-Sword-Murloc! Der haut standardmäßig 10k pro Sinister Strike rein, und crittet er bei Eviscerate, scheppern mal eben 40k auf den Gegner ein.
> 
> 
> ...



<--auch Schurke
<--auch Shadow, _eigentlich_ relativ einfach zu spielen, wenn man die Rotation (oder auch Prioritäten Liste), beherrscht (Vampirumarmung > Schattenwort: Schmerz > Gedankenschlag > Schattenwort: Tod > Gedankenschinden) Und jetzt versuch da mal ne Endlosrotation draus zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese _eigentlich_ von dem du sprichst ist der Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (2. April 2008)

Wenn es NUR um Schaden geht und man die Klassen im pvp betrachtet ist der Affli-Hexer wohl defenitiv die Nummer 1.  Wenn ich mal lustig drauf bin, skill ich gerne mal um, um dann über mehreren Köpfen lustige Zahlen purzeln zu sehen. ABER das ist eigl reiner support, den letzten Punkt setzen dann meist andere Mitspieler.
Geht es um Kills und pvp ist wohl ganz klar der Spieler hinter dem Char ausschlaggebend. Ich habe schon Palas im arathi ganz oben gesehen, genau wie shadows, Ele´s, Druiden,...

Im pve hingegen meine ich gibt es wohl grundsätzlich nicht DIE dd-Klasse. Ob mage, Hexer, Schurke, Verstärker,... alles wurscht. Ist a) vom content und b) auch wiederum vom Menschlein hinter dem TFT abhängig.


----------



## Kolamar (2. April 2008)

Was man gern und gut spielt ist der beste DD. ICh bin Für Moonkin!


----------



## Zwergjaeger (2. April 2008)

bei bossfights würde ich aus eigener erfahrung auf den jäger tippen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is auch kein eigenlob, meistens isss der von meim kumpel.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonnst mage oder hexenmeister, mages natürlich vorallem durchs bomben.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> bei bossfights würde ich aus eigener erfahrung auf den jäger tippen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur wenn sie einen Shadowpriest in der grp haben - oder nen schamenen für mana totem
ansonsten geht der jäger meistens OOM wenn er ned pots auf CD hat


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. April 2008)

> was ist die ultimative dd klasse?



Ich.


*** edit ***

Ähm... B1ubb... Wassn mit Dir los? HORDE? Bist Du endlich vernünftig geworden?


----------



## Delhoven (2. April 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> hmm schwer..
> aber schurken und offtank hauen übel zu..
> aber wie schon erwähnt wurde..
> brauchen erst combopunkte / energie..
> ...




Süss. PVE Mädchen wa?


Also, ich finde persöhnlich, das es doch sehr auf den Spieler ankommt.
Es gibt Hunter, die würden bei euch im Raid jeden auslachen. Es gibt Shadows, die rocken von Kara bis BT immer an Platz 1 rum. Es gibt 2H Krieger die jeden Rogue versenken.

Top gespielt, ist es extrem schwer einem 2H Slam Warrior mit WF Support nachzukommen, da er ja bei jedem Dmg noch mehr Wut generiert. Durch die 2x WF (Durch Schwertspecc 3x) Procchance ist er in der Lage locker den fettesten Dps zu machen. ABER dafür muss er gut gespielt sein. Vor allem ab 20% ist er in der Lage noch eben kurz 3-4 Plätze wieder gut zu machen.


Guter WL/Shadow/Rogue kann auch locker oben mitmachen.  Magier ebenso, dafür muss man nur extrem NIX können =)

Hunter ist bis Vashj auch sehr geil. ich war immer Top 3. Danach erst wieder mit Voll T6 richtig hammer. Finde ich zumindest.


Aber hey man muss die Klasse finden, die halt einem persöhnlich am meisten liegt. Und überhaupt. Pve ist doch langweilig .....


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> *** edit ***
> 
> Ähm... B1ubb... Wassn mit Dir los? HORDE? Bist Du endlich vernünftig geworden?



ich kann nix dafür - schamenen sind einfach die ultimative klasse find icH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!
gibt einfach nichts geileres - ein mob zu onehiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und neben dir steht ein pala - und denkt sich FUCK !!!! - was war denn das ? =)

tja - WF macht es möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (2. April 2008)

Omg ich lese da gerade was von Seed of Corruption und AE und den ganzen Scheiss. Ich dachte wir reden hier von normalem Raiden, nicht vom solchen Bomb Phasen.  Jo da kann Mage/WL seinen ganzen Skill ausspielen, wenn er eine Aoe Attacke spammt.....pve....


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Omg ich lese da gerade was von Seed of Corruption und AE und den ganzen Scheiss. Ich dachte wir reden hier von normalem Raiden, nicht vom solchen Bomb Phasen.  Jo da kann Mage/WL seinen ganzen Skill ausspielen, wenn er eine Aoe Attacke spammt.....pve....



diese antworten kannst du vergessen !
und werden nicht mal gezählt - bei mir wird sowieso nach jedem Bossfight - der dmg meter zurückgesetzt 
und da sieht man dann erst - den wahren dmg - find ich !


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. April 2008)

ich denke ganz stark das destro wls den meisten schadn raushaun 9k shadowbolts alle sekunden raidbuffed und der schaden erhöht sich noch wenns critet das es ja meistens tut.


----------



## Palatinus (2. April 2008)

Zum Thema, die "ultimative" DD-Klasse.....

Ich denke jede Klasse ist für verschiedene Kämpfe geeignet und kann je nach Ausrichtungen Stärken besser ausspielen als andere Klassen. Das ist auch gut so das jede Klasse bei den verschiedensten Bosskämpfen stärker hervor kommt als andere in dem Kampf, sonst würden ja wohl alle nur noch die "ultimative" DD-Klasse spielen wollen.
Desweiteren ist natürlich auch das beherrschen der DD-Klasse eine Grundvoraussetzung. Was die jeweilige Talenteverteilung angeht verhält sich das wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, je nach Art des Kampfes hat jede Talenteskillung seine Vor- und Nachteile.


Grüße... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (5. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich kann nix dafür - schamenen sind einfach die ultimative klasse find icH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zu Zeiten von BC hättest aber nicht die Fraktion wechseln müssen, um einen Schami zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osyrion (5. April 2008)

Destro Hexer!


----------



## Céraa (5. April 2008)

das kommt auf den spieler an.
womit er zum beispiel am besten umgehen kann. bei mir wäre das zum beispiel der mage. allerdings mag es auch sicher leute geben, die mit einem rogue oder hunter oder pala mehr schaden als ich machen (bis jetzt hab ich auf meinem eq-lvl noch keinen gefunden^^).
allerdings kann ich nicht so gut mit meele-klassen umgehen.
aber ich finde schon, am meisten schaden machen magier.  oder destro hexer, wobei ich die aber um einiges schwerer zu spielen find, als einen magier.

mfg 
céraa


----------



## Huti da real (5. April 2008)

Übrigens hab es so einen Thread schonmal.... und dort waren auch fast alle der ansicht das die Klasse am meisten Schaden macht mit der man selber am besten umgehen kann. Was bringt es dir z.b wenn Mage jetzt der stärkste DD wäre aber du zu blöd bist ihn richtig zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?.. Also ich bin selber Jäger und bin immer Platz 1 oder 2 DD. Aber jedem das was er am besten kann!


----------



## Grimmrog (5. April 2008)

der GM


----------



## EnemyOfGod (5. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> der GM


/Sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (5. April 2008)

Ich gebe dir mal ne Liste von DDs


1. Auf überleben geskillte Jäger mit einem Vogel als Pet

2. Auf Frost geskillte Magier

3. Auf Schutz geskillte Paladine

und last but not least

4. Auf Int geskillte Krieger





Jetzt mal ernsthaft:



Feuermage und/oder Hexer danach kommt Shadowpriest , Krieger, druiden, palas, kuschelhasen, horst, Jäger


----------



## Schalker04 (5. April 2008)

Jo kommt drauf an ob du deine Klasse spielen kannst-
und natürlich auch auf dein equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. April 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> holy-priest und holy-pala...


jo haste recht joda, wobei der imbaroxxorpwner der beste healer ist,

mal ganz ehrlich wie oft wird diese scheiß frage noch gestellt

ES GIBT KEINE BESTE KALSSE VERDAMMTE SCHEI?E ES GIBT SIE NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (5. April 2008)

Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuckzz (5. April 2008)

Der größte DD ist ein toter Nachtelf, denn der Irwisch owNd alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. April 2008)

Shamozz schrieb:


> ....kuschelhasen, horst, Jäger







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*!!!MADE MY DAY!!!​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (5. April 2008)

Schurke oder Jäger wenn man ihn richtig zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und richtige waffen hat natürlich.


----------



## Xyman2001 (28. Oktober 2008)

naja würde mal sagen ne Hunter auf jeden fall wenn er skill hat
weil jetzt auch mit ae ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2008)

Das Netherschwingen Pet...der kleine Drache der die Arkanen Geschosse rum ballert :-)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ähm..bin ich hier richtig bei den sinnfreien debatte? *les*

ahhh..ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee im ernst...a)gibt es nicht DIE DD-Klasse...immer ist der Spieler entscheident...aber geht man mal von einer idealen besetzung des users aus und dem pre 3.0 content denke ich waren die schurken und hunter in der besten ausgangsposition..ist jetzt aber wiede rhinfällig aufgrund neuer talente und da noch niemand weiss wies mit t7 im nordend end-content (scheiss begriff) aussieht


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Oktober 2008)

der Thread ist schon über ein jahr alt, wieso grabt ihr den denn wieder aus?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

ich schaeme mich jetzt ihn ueberhaupt AUFGEMACHT ZU HABEN ):


----------



## Xandars (28. Oktober 2008)

1) instanz oder raid (bomben, single target dmg, ...)
2) buffs ?!? ( manche klassen machen ohne buffs kaum dmg... mit buffs sind sie immer ganz oben im dmg)
3) equipt
4) spielerisches können

... somit kann eigentlich fast jede klasse oben sein ...
 bei uns in den raids, war bis auf mages jede klasse mal bester im dmg ...

aber was nützt der dmg wenn der raid nicht überlebt im bossfight^^

____________ aber wohl der beste dd´ler neben dem GM ist doch hexer mit illi als diener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (28. Oktober 2008)

es gibt Keine Beste Dmg dealer Klasse...
Jede DD klasse hatt ihre Nachteile 
Ich geb mal Beispiele in Kara
Hexer sagen wir mal DotLock macht nur gegen Bosse viel dmg weil der kaum alles raus haut an Dots um eine moob zu killn
Magier sagen wir mal Fire kann Gegen NightBane und Gegen Hexe kaum richtig Dmg fahren warum?
Nightbane bekommt kaum oder garkeinen schaden durch FireSpells und ein firemage macht mit frostblizen kaum dmg ich muss es wissen war nach nightbane 4 Im Dmgmeter mitm mage weil ich auf Fire skilled war-.-
Bei Hexe muss man auch wen man fire mage is erstmal mit Frostblitz oder Eislanze den EisenSoldat (keine ahnung wie der heßt) umhaun
Schurke sind im DMG algemein sehr zurück gefallen.

Und Nicht das ihr fragt ich bin au den Gear Stand ausgegangen mit dem man normal Kara macht also paar hero Epix und so net das dann wieder kommt "Ja ein Mage mit T6 der auf fire geskillt is rumst auch als Frost"


----------



## Kujon (28. Oktober 2008)

kann dir nur die klasse empfehlen - die ist imba, macht am meisten damage, heilt instant alles hoch und kann tanken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turgon! (28. Oktober 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Ultimative DD-Klasse:
> 
> Wie definiert man ultimative DD-Klasse?
> Ich würde es mal so ausdrücken:
> ...



Ja, wieso zum Henker verbindet man ein Spiel so übertrieben mit seinem RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (28. Oktober 2008)

ein kumpel wurde mit t5 in nen hyjal und bt raid aufgenommen, da warer schon platz 3 (was ganz schön hoch ist mit nicht alt zu viel aoe) 
mitlerweile ist er t6 equiped und erreicht locker dmg platz 1


----------



## Turgon! (28. Oktober 2008)

Aha und welche Klasse spielt dein Kumpel wenn du uns schon daran teilhaben lässt ^^


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (28. Oktober 2008)

bei kurzen kämpfen (trash mob) komm ich mit meinem hexer kaum zum zug - die dots verpuffen oder beim 3. cast liegt der mob schon - dafür bombgruppen unschlagbar, und bossfights gleich auf.


----------



## Leschko (28. Oktober 2008)

PALA FTW!!!


----------



## Murloc92 (28. Oktober 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> PALA FTW!!!




noch ja

wer hätte vor 3 Jahren gedacht das der Paladin irgendwann mal so mächtig wird^^


----------



## Shadowcreeper (28. Oktober 2008)

Don't take it serious, it's a rogue. If you can't read it ignore it.
There is NO ultimate DD Class. Hybrids as Shaman, Druid, Priest or Pally shouldn't be it.
If you want to do Damage just go for the usual such as Rogue, Hunter Mage or Warlock.
Warriors always will have to tank. 

So far your Shadowcreeper aka Shogun


----------



## Oraishio (28. Oktober 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> noch ja
> 
> wer hätte vor 3 Jahren gedacht das der Paladin irgendwann mal so mächtig wird^^




Naja 90% der möchtegern Palas werfen erstmal ihre Bubble an um was reißen zu können. Sonst sind die nämlich futter.

Die im mom führenden damage klassen sind Jäger, Schurken, Off Krieger und Magier abgeleitet von Brutalus trys. Ka wie da jemand Hexer schreiben kann, die sind mal ganz klar hinten dran.

Das ganze wird sich wieder legen wenn die level 80 Talente, die meisten defizite wieder ausgleicht, weil bei dem Schaden den die meisten Klassen im mom austeilen passen halt net zum den HP den die meisten haben.


----------



## Drakthas (28. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern




*JÄGER*


----------



## Dexter2000 (28. Oktober 2008)

Arkan-Feuer Magier sind die  besten dds die hauen so viel dmg raus  
und paladine sind net so häftig wie jeder sagt die sind bisschen stärker geworden sonst nichts und jetzt werden sie wieder normal langweilig


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Oktober 2008)

Oraishio schrieb:


> Naja 90% der möchtegern Palas werfen erstmal ihre Bubble an um was reißen zu können. Sonst sind die nämlich futter.
> 
> Die im mom führenden damage klassen sind Jäger, Schurken, Off Krieger und Magier abgeleitet von Brutalus trys. Ka wie da jemand Hexer schreiben kann, die sind mal ganz klar hinten dran.
> 
> Das ganze wird sich wieder legen wenn die level 80 Talente, die meisten defizite wieder ausgleicht, weil bei dem Schaden den die meisten Klassen im mom austeilen passen halt net zum den HP den die meisten haben.



Dann habt ihr unfähgie Hexxer ich möchte nicht behaupten das sie die besten sind aber normalerweise immer oben dabei egal bei welchem Boss


----------



## annox (28. Oktober 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> Also bei langen Boss-Fighst und dergleichen, macht auf jeden Fall der Fury-Krieger den meisten Schaden,
> besonders dann, wenn n Schami mit WF-Totem am Start is
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt auf die Rüstungsklasse des Bosses an. "Stoffibosse"(Malacrass und alle Bosse in Hyjal, Solarian etc) sind besonders empfindlich gegen physischen Schaden. "Plattenbosse"(alle mit 7700 Rüstung bzw. Voidreaver mit 8800) sind eher gegen magischen Schaden empfindlich. DIE "Über-DD-Klasse" gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Klassenverständnis und gutes Gruppenspiel macht im Wesentlichen die Unterschiede aus.


----------



## blindhai (28. Oktober 2008)

annox: /sign

Es kommt eigentlich nur recht selten auf den Damage an, ist aber das Merkmal was sich am leichtesten vergleichen lässt. Dennoch nützt dir aller Schaden nichts, wenn zB der Mage nicht weiss wann er sheepen muss oder der Tank nicht weiss welchen Cast er unterbrechen muss.

Also bitte nicht immer diese Schwanzvergleiche, sondern geniesst einfach das Spiel.


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2008)

*Die Frage kann man nicht beantworten, da sie zu undifferenziert gestellt wurde.*

/close




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzfeind (28. Oktober 2008)

Die ultimative DD-Klasse... hm... 

Rasse: Mensch
Klasse: Chuck Norris


----------



## RazZerrR (28. Oktober 2008)

man ey der 10000000000000ste thread


*ES GIBT NICHT DIE ULTIMATIVE DD KLASSE AUCH WENN DAS MANCHE MEINEN, ALLE DD KLASSEN SIND GLEICH GUT; ES KOMMT AUF DEN SKILL DES SPIELERS AN...*


MfG


----------



## Orgyl (28. Oktober 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> holy-priest und holy-pala...


Omfg holy pala palas solen tnaken und healen aba  dmg? lol dazu sagen wir am nix
Hab ne längere zeit destro hexa gespielt ging ganz gut ab aba affi(gebrechen) das is die skillung wo man mehr auf dots macht^^ Finde damit macht man am meisten dmg ist zwa mehr für pvp aba ghet auch für raids


----------



## Xandars (28. Oktober 2008)

Erzfeind schrieb:


> Die ultimative DD-Klasse... hm...
> 
> Rasse: Mensch
> Klasse: Chuck Norris



hmmm auf welchen server spielt der den ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



-- müsst das mit palas so sehen, die haben bis jetzt all ihre punkte ausgegeben soviele punkte können die nichtmehr in dmg investieren ^^ sind ja hybrit^^ reine schadensklassen dagegen noch massig punkte

-- zudem bekommen die palas auf bis level auch kaum neues besseres dazu als jetzt im gegensatz zu den anderen schadensklassen


----------



## Morphes (28. Oktober 2008)

GANZ KLAR DER DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ganz blöde Frage


----------



## Sykesilein (28. Oktober 2008)

Ultimative DD klasse zur zeit?
Ganz klar Hunter!
Warum?
Pet rauf, Mal des Jägers drauf, Trinkets aktivieren wenn rdy, und den rest einfach eine Taste Hämmern!
Kann jeder Noob
Und haut nen heiden schaden raus


----------



## Ktown (28. Oktober 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> man ey der 10000000000000ste thread
> 
> 
> MfG



Was soll das? Es wurde hier in einen bestehenden thread gepostet, und wenn jemand zu dem Thema was zu sagen hat ist doch genau das der richtige Weg...


----------



## annox (28. Oktober 2008)

Sykesilein schrieb:


> Ultimative DD klasse zur zeit?
> Ganz klar Hunter!
> Warum?
> Pet rauf, Mal des Jägers drauf, Trinkets aktivieren wenn rdy, und den rest einfach eine Taste Hämmern!
> ...


Was für ein Unfug. Beim Jäger kommt es genauso auf eine gute Rotation an wie bei anderen Klassen. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Megamage (28. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die wievielte Frage zu dem Thema ist das? Die 6754 oder 6755?^^



6756!!!

Aschso...damit es nicht als Spamm gilt. Jäger ist der beste DD, bin immer erster im Dmg...überhol selbst andere Klassen die T6 haben!


----------



## Georan (28. Oktober 2008)

Hunter war es vor 3.0 wenn man ihn Spielen konnte.
Momentan weis ichs nicht.


----------



## Georan (28. Oktober 2008)

Orgyl schrieb:


> Omfg holy pala palas solen tnaken und healen aba  dmg? lol dazu sagen wir am nix
> Hab ne längere zeit destro hexa gespielt ging ganz gut ab aba affi(gebrechen) das is die skillung wo man mehr auf dots macht^^ Finde damit macht man am meisten dmg ist zwa mehr für pvp aba ghet auch für raids



u fail IRL and in wow


----------



## RazZerrR (28. Oktober 2008)

es gibt keine ultimative dd kalsse -.- wie oft noch


----------



## Necronos1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Doch Mami ist die ultimative DD-Klasse, wenn sie in dein Zimmer kommt und dir deinen Stecker zieht!
Dann richtet sie ultraviel Burtschaden an und nicht nur der Boss geht down, sondern gleich WOW und dein PC auch.
Wenn du Pech hast und dann noch beleidigend wirst kann der Burstschaden sich sogar auf dich selbst auswirken.
Und was lernen wir dadraus? Lieber auf mami hören, egal was für ne klasse du spielst xD


----------



## Pringel (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube die Frage wird sich erst mit lvl 80 klären lassen...
Ich glaube jede Klasse kann Dmg im hohen Maße machen. Man muss sie nur beherrschen! Es hilft nix einen dd zu spielen und man beherrscht ihn nicht!

mfg


----------



## Coolrambo (28. Oktober 2008)

mage rein von der DPS...
jedoch wie schon geschrieben, kommts auf skillung skill Equip an....
im PVP siehts wieda anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Cool...


----------



## Arben (28. Oktober 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> man ey der 10000000000000ste thread
> 
> 
> *ES GIBT NICHT DIE ULTIMATIVE DD KLASSE AUCH WENN DAS MANCHE MEINEN, ALLE DD KLASSEN SIND GLEICH GUT; ES KOMMT AUF DEN SKILL DES SPIELERS AN...*
> ...




EPIC FAIL, der Thread is über n' Jahr alt.


----------



## Xandars (28. Oktober 2008)

aber mage kann doch jeder spielen ^^ versengen und dann halt pyro/ feuerball und ab und zu die cd´s  und trinkets ... find ich zu langweilig


----------



## Arben (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Erdrosseln -> Slice and Dice -> SinisterStrike -> SinisterStrike -> SinisterStrike -> SinisterStrike -> SinisterStrike -> Rupture -> Slice and Dice ... u.s.w. auch nicht so ultraspannend, allerdings muss ich hier auch einmal einwerfen, dass die Kompläxität der Handlungsabläufe in WoW nie wirklich die Stärke des Spiels waren (zumindestens aus Sich eines only BC-Raiders).

Schurke is der imbaste DD OMWLOLOLOL...


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich mir die stats bei brutallus, der ja ein reiner Single-Target DPS-Boss ist, anschaue:
1.schurke ~3100DPS
2.schurke ~2600DPS
3.offkrieger ~2500DPS
4.Verstärker ~2400DPS
5.jäger ~2300DPS
6.moonkin ~2200DPS
7.Hexer ~2000DPS
8.Mage ~2000DPS

wobei der schurke auf platz 1 beide gleven hat und alles aus sunwell und der rest equipmässig etwas schwächer ausgestattet ist.
Das sind so die Werte die ich noch im Kopf hab, am Mittwoch mach ich mal en Screenshot.


----------



## Gardsi (28. Oktober 2008)

hexer und fury warris ftw^^


----------



## Pfropfen (28. Oktober 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> fiel => viel
> besste => beste
> [...]
> 
> ...



n => ein
is=> ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das kommt  auf unterschiedliche Faktoren an.
Erstens: Wie ist der Charakter equiped
Zweitens: Wie ist er gebuffed
Ab er drittens und am wichtigsten ist: Wie gut kannst du diese Klasse spielen.   Wenn ich mit einem T6 equipten Char und was weiss ich für Buffs spiele, der aber z.Bsp. einem Feund gehört werde ich in der Schadensliste wohl um einiges weiter hinten liegen, als der Jenige, der den Char von "Geburt" an gespielt hat und ihn in und auswändig kennt.



Grüße
Der Pfropfen


----------



## Arben (28. Oktober 2008)

Jetz mal ganz im Ernst: Haltet ihr es für Sinnvoll ein Jahr alte Beiträge auf ihre Rechtschreibung zu überprüfen?


----------



## Orta (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mich jetzt durch 4 Seiten dieses threads gekämpft und kaum eine mage komentar gefunden der diese Bezeichnung verdienen würde eher habe ich das gefühl das die mages sich hier totflamen und die off-krieger behaupten lassen sie seien die größten^^

Ich bin seit einiger zeit arcan-mage und damit macht man definitiv sehr viel dmg.Um alle flames vorzubeugen ich bin full arcan.
Mit der combi arkanbeschuß/arcangeschoße fährst du gut dmg da arkanbeschuß schon fast an den feuerball rankommt und nen spontanzauber ist und du eine chance hast deine arkanen geschoße ultra schnell rauszuhauen was vor allem im pvp sehr nützlich ist.

im pve kannst du bei nem guten tank ziemlich ab beginn guten dmg machen und da alle encounter in einem gewissen raidbereich mindestens 3 min dauern lohnt es sich am/trinket/geistesgegenwart und feuerballoder arkanschlag ziemlich am anfang rauszuhauen(ich bin kein 3min mage nochmal für alle die nicht lesen können aber trotzdem ist fireball der beste noninstant zauber vom dmg her)Generel mach ich immer die combie im pve arkaner beschuss Geschoße/beschuß/geschoße etc um möglichst oft die salve raushauen zu können.

Und irgenjemand meinte das nen offkrieger sobald er an nem mage dran ist in ohne probs down macht.
a) wozu gibts blinzeln oder frostnova
b)verlangsamen ftw
c)kniesehne mit gnomenfähigkeiten neutralisieren.
d)krieger down^^

Generel gilt natürlich wenn man mit seiner klasse nicht umgehen kann macht man keinen dmg.Ich habe schon oft mages getroffen die zwar nen besseres Equip hatten aber im endeffect weniger dmg gemacht haben.

Hoffe der beitrag hat dir gefallen und bin so nett geblieben wie ich es mir vorgenommen hatte^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Oktober 2008)

Der beste dd ist chuck norris... ownd mit einem kick... so und wenn ihr was anderes sagt kommt er euch besuchen... und ihr werdet nicht wissen warum ihr tod seit, ihr habt es nicht mal kommen sehn!


----------



## Namir (28. Oktober 2008)

die klassen sind ziemlich ausgeglichen.

ein mage ist sicher der ultimative bomber.
einem schurken und nem furykrieger geht sicher nie das mana aus.
ein mage kann ziemlich viel bääm auf's mal machen.
der schurke ist aber nur ein fokustargetdd und hat kaum raidunterstützung.
der hexer macht auch schön dmg und ist vor allem im solospiel gegen viele gegner toll.
der jäger ist ein noob, der nur autoschuss kann :-P macht aber viel schaden, vor allem auch noch mit dem pet.
der vergelter ist im moment einfach nur op, wird aber generft.
schamis haben gute raidunterstützung und können mit ihren krits auch übel bäämen.
ein shadow ist auch nicht schlecht, kenn ich aber nicht.

jedenfalls macht jede klasse, die man beherrscht mehr dmg als du mit einer klasse, die du nicht beherrschst. also such dir etwas, das du spielen kannst und gut ist.


----------



## Namir (28. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Der beste dd ist chuck norris... ownd mit einem kick... so und wenn ihr was anderes sagt kommt er euch besuchen... und ihr werdet nicht wissen warum ihr tod seit, ihr habt es nicht mal kommen sehn!


sry, den hab ich vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffentlich nimmt er mir das nicht übel


----------



## Monoecus (28. Oktober 2008)

Viele werden jetzt lachen, aber es ist tatsächlich der Moonkin...

Durch seine Aura, die 5% mehr crit und skilled sogar noch spellhaste gibt, sollte er eigentlich in keinem raid fehlen...

er macht zwar keine 8k instant pyros, dafür aber nach einem crit 1 sekunden casts...



LEVEL 65:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (28. Oktober 2008)

wie oft wollen eig noch user die keine ahnung haben dass die klasse die sie beherrschen die beste klasse für sie ist solche sinnlosen threads eröffnen?! was erhofft ihr euch???!!


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

hyjal trash DPS:
1.Hexer ~8000DPS
2.Hexer ~7500DPS
3.Hexer ~7000DPS
4.Moonkin ~6000DPS
5.Mage ~4000DPS

NERF HEXER ^^


----------



## zadros (28. Oktober 2008)

Fendretta      Beast Mastery 41/20/0
&  HeadShot  
Active presence : 5'07'' (99 % of raid)	[browse log file]   [view armory profile]

Dmg. Out	to foes : 	1,762,567	(9 %)	to friends: 	0	DPS time : 	5'05'' 	(99 % of presence)	*DPS : 	5778*

webstats

Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (28. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> hyjal trash DPS:
> 1.Hexer ~8000DPS
> 2.Hexer ~7500DPS
> 3.Hexer ~7000DPS
> ...



Das ist so was von lächerlich Oo
Da wird doch eh nur gebombt, also ist das einfach mal so was von überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.

1. Schurke
2. Jäger
3. Off Krieger

Passt sicher vielen Leuten nicht, mir auch nicht.
Pseudo Schurken in Platte machen viel zu viel Schaden. Hexer sind auch meist weit vorne mit dabei.
Es gibt keine Ultimative DD Klasse.


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

Unaton schrieb:


> Das ist so was von lächerlich Oo
> Da wird doch eh nur gebombt, also ist das einfach mal so was von überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.
> 
> 1. Schurke
> ...


man beachte die ^^. das sollte auch nur zeigen, was so geht an DPS. 
Und wenn du 3 Posts weiter oben gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass du mit deinem Post meinen ersten bestätigst. klingt komisch, ist aber so.
Imho sind schurken in % aller Raids die besten DDler.


----------



## annox (28. Oktober 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Viele werden jetzt lachen, aber es ist tatsächlich der Moonkin...
> 
> Durch seine Aura, die 5% mehr crit und skilled sogar noch spellhaste gibt, sollte er eigentlich in keinem raid fehlen...
> 
> er macht zwar keine 8k instant pyros, dafür aber nach einem crit 1 sekunden casts...


Auch oomkin genannt. Der Eleschami gibt jetzt mW 8% Krit und 3% haste.


----------



## Drakthas (28. Oktober 2008)

was ihr immer alle mit den schurken habt, schurken waren nie, sind nicht und werden nie die dd´s nr 1 sein.punkt.

jäger sind und werden die dd´s nr1. bleiben.

mfg


----------



## annox (28. Oktober 2008)

Drakthas schrieb:


> was ihr immer alle mit den schurken habt, schurken waren nie, sind nicht und werden nie die dd´s nr 1 sein.punkt.
> 
> jäger sind und werden die dd´s nr1. bleiben.
> 
> mfg


Bestechend, brillante Argumentation.^^


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

Drakthas schrieb:


> was ihr immer alle mit den schurken habt, schurken waren nie, sind nicht und werden nie die dd´s nr 1 sein.punkt.
> 
> jäger sind und werden die dd´s nr1. bleiben.
> 
> mfg


du bist nicht zufällig Hunta-Roxxor?^^

in 50 von 100 WWS sind die schurken vorne.


----------



## Sjul (28. Oktober 2008)

also in PVP sind Schurken richtig hefitg und ich spiel selber Fury und mach ungefähr gleich viel DMG wie ein verhältnismäsig gleich gut equipter Schurke/Jäger, du musst das selber wissen was dir am meisten spas macht und was du am meistn drauf hast


mfg


----------



## Unaton (28. Oktober 2008)

Drakthas schrieb:


> was ihr immer alle mit den schurken habt, schurken waren nie, sind nicht und werden nie die dd´s nr 1 sein.punkt.
> 
> jäger sind und werden die dd´s nr1. bleiben.
> 
> mfg



Sind bei euch die Schurken alle grün Eqt und du T5 like? Wenn ja, wundert mich deine Aussage nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir Schurken sind nun mal die Imba Dmg Macher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe noch nicht ein Wort dieses Threads gelesen aus folgendem Grund:

Der TE bittet um Meinungen und Argument und ich werde mich jetzt genüsslich dran machen die 19 Seiten zu lesen und mich über die 18 Seiten Flames beömmeln ^^

Bin mal gespannt ab wann diese "edle" Projekt einer niveauvollen Diskussion stirbt... Post 1... 2... oder vielleicht erst nach dem 3.ten?!

Ach ja, nur eben schnell meine Meinung zum Thema:
Meele DDs scheinen trotz dem Gerenne das sie bei einigen Bossen haben generell mehr auszuteilen... Ich kann nicht begründen warum das so ist, es ist einfach eine Beobachtung die ich über viele Raids und Recount-Analysen festgestellt habe.


----------



## Be_black (28. Oktober 2008)

Hunter ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (28. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal Glückwunsch an den, der diesen Fred (wahrscheinlich unter immensen Aufwand) ausgegraben hat! oO

Positiv sei zu erwähnen: Gut das du keinen neuen Fred dafür eröffnet hast!

Schade ist:

Das dieser Fred sowas von unnütz ist, das er sogar noch vor dem Thread "PvpEquip im PvE?" die golden Zitrone und die faule Banane 2009 abstaubt!!

Leute? Welche Klasse macht am meisten DÄÄÄMÄÄÄÄÄTSCH???

Jeder der das Ausprobieren will muß sich die Frage stellen: WO VERDAMMT NOCHMAL!!!!!!

Instanz? Omg! Da spiel ich nicht alleine! Und da kommts doch tatsächlich auch drauf an was die Supportklassen stellen/buffen! Bin ich Magieklasse und Schami stellt Totem für Nahkampfklassen?? Als müßte die Frage lauten mit welcher Klasse mach ich in welcher Gruppenkonstellation ........... (wer darüber ne Doktorarbeit schreiben mag nur zu! Vergesst nicht für jede Klasse mit jeder Gruppenzusammenstellung dem besten Equip und den besten Verzauberungen zu testen...)

Pvp? Also Arena oder Schlachtfeld? Wer sind die Gegner? (siehe Instanz und viel Spaß!^^)

Oder einfach plump auf nen Sandsack draufhauen? (oh toll er macht am meisten Schaden wenn er nen Sandsack vermöbelt....)

Es geht NIE um den meisten Schaden! Sondern darum seine Fertigkeiten richtig einzusetzen!! (ja manche werden das jetzt nicht verstehen aber ihr müßt das nicht lesen)

Wie gerne denke ich da an folgendes Beispiel:

Heiler: Schurke kannst du den das nächste mal beim zaubern unterbrechen sonst unterbricht er meine Heilung
Schurke: Nö, das unterbrechen macht nicht genug Schaden!

Des weiteren kommt bald Level 80! Und erst wenn der da ist werden wir wissen was sich überhaupt bewährt! Viele Klassen haben nochnichtmal Ahnung von den Fähigkeiten die sich jetzt schon im Zauberbuch haben!

Aber nur zu:

Frag euch ruhig weiter wer von euch den größten Schaden hat! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan08 (28. Oktober 2008)

Über zeit Nahkampf: Schurke
Über zeit Fernkampf: Jäger oder Hexenmeiser
Burst Dmg Nahkampf : Furor Krieger (bald Titanengriff^^)
Burst DMG Fernkampf :Mage

Heilende klassen (Pala Priester Druide oder Schamanen ) werden niemals an eine DMG klasse herankommen
und wenn doch dann läuft was falsch in Sachen balancin

so seh ich das jedensfalls, 

und jetz könnt ihr flamen..


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

stefan08 schrieb:


> Über zeit Nahkampf: Schurke
> Über zeit Fernkampf: Jäger oder Hexenmeiser
> Burst Dmg Nahkampf : Furor Krieger (bald Titanengriff^^)
> Burst DMG Fernkampf :Mage
> ...


furor-krieger burst dmg? hab ich was verpasst?
titans grip gibts auch schon seit dem patch....
Ich steh mitm Moonkin immer vor einigen "reinen" DDlern im DMG, wobei das nach Boss variert. 
Am besten am Moonkin ist aber, dass man vor allem von den Castern sehr gerne im Raid gesehn wird^^.


----------



## Avane x.X (28. Oktober 2008)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Die Klasse, bei der DU in der Lage bist, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt die richtige Aktion auszuführen...




/signed


----------



## Teradas (28. Oktober 2008)

Melrakal hat völlig recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (28. Oktober 2008)

Der ultimative Damage-Dealer ist der Buffed-Forenuser ohne SuFu ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Oktober 2008)

die ultimative DD klasse setzt  sich aus Schurke, Schamane, Druide, Jäger, Hexenmeister, Magier, Priester, Krieger und Paladin zusammen und nennt sich: World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem -50% RL DoT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achwas... ja ich denke alle Klassen können guten dmg machen =)


----------



## Neadil (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich hab seit dem letzten Patch meinen Shammy auf Elemtar umgeskillt und bin echt beindruckt. Ich bin mit dem Schamanen immer ganz oben in der Liste.
Er ist jetzt 65 und fährt teilweise bis zu 720 dps. Sicherlich nicht immer aber oft. Naja im Solospiel ist er halt auch zu gebrauchen da weder Manapausen nötig sind noch hat man Probleme mit einer 5 mobgroßen Gegnergruppe....


----------



## Vecto (28. Oktober 2008)

die höchste dps zahl die jemals erreicht wurde belegt ein hunter


----------



## Georan (28. Oktober 2008)

Btw. jeder wird hier seine eigene klasse als härtesten dd anpreisen.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Oktober 2008)

Vecto schrieb:


> die höchste dps zahl die jemals erreicht wurde belegt ein hunter




war das nicht ein krieger in MH mit 9,5k dps??


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> war das nicht ein krieger in MH mit 9,5k dps??


wie und wo erreicht ein krieger 9500DPS?


----------



## Pandar (28. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub momentan macht der fury krieger extrem dmg aber wenn man nur dmg machen kann is blöd find dudus schammis und palas am besten weil die praktisch alles können


----------



## Monyesak (28. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> wie und wo erreicht ein krieger 9500DPS?



in mh mit dem buff von den necros da
glaub den gibts aber nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> wie und wo erreicht ein krieger 9500DPS?




jo, gibt nen screen + thread hier im forum darüber, einfach mal sufu benützen und die frage klärt sich von alleine. Und es war ein Fury


----------



## Thorat (28. Oktober 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> Also bei langen Boss-Fighst und dergleichen, macht auf jeden Fall der Fury-Krieger den meisten Schaden,
> besonders dann, wenn n Schami mit WF-Totem am Start is
> 
> 
> ...



sagte jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung hat...
Sag mir nicht, dass du einen Fury spielst, sonst muss ich dich übelst auslachen & flamen...
Jeder halbwegs gut equipte Fury (T5+ (Also infight 3k AP+) benutzt auch UNTER 20% die normale Rotation, und nur manchmal Execute, da man ab 3000 AP einfach mehr Schaden mit BD als Execute macht.....


----------



## Xyman2001 (28. Oktober 2008)

hyjal trash DPS:
1.Hexer ~8000DPS
2.Hexer ~7500DPS
3.Hexer ~7000DPS
4.Moonkin ~6000DPS
5.Mage ~4000DPS

Oo und dahinter mit 3000dps der tank ? ^^ das wär bestimmt die spitze von live dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manche posten ne scheiss

beim Trash von Hyjal hat der hunter den vorteil des totstellen. Aber Hexer machen da schon gut dps
find die mages haben se bisll zuviel genervt.

bei uns sieht hyjal (trash) so aus (nach patch3)

1. Hunter
2. Hexer oder Pala
3. Mage
4. Off

single Target was anderes und das ist wichtig weil nur trash legen ohne boss ^^
und bei den single ist jede klasse für was gut (JEDE!!!)
aso und dumme Spieler mit T6 bringen auch nix ^^ da nehm ich lieber ne guten t4`ler ^^


----------



## Todeshieb (28. Oktober 2008)

Alexijel schrieb:


> Tja ich würde sagen nen Off-Warrior.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar gibts die Klasse momentan: den Vergelter. Ich hau dir sogar mehr als 12k in 5 Sek. raus - zumindest solange bis wir wieder generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danro (28. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt es dir zu wissen welche klasse den meisten schaden macht ? Denn wenn du deine klasse nicht beherscht dann liegst du auch ganz schnell im dreck außerdem hat jede klasse seine schwachpunkte magier hexer und schattenpriester teilen gut aus auch schurken aber was bringt es dir wenn du nicht von einer anderen klasse im pvp geschützt wirst als magier da dir einfach die rüstung fehlt.

Wie du siehst kommt es auf viel aspekte im kampf an ergo es gibt keine ultimative klasse


----------



## Animos93 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ne ultimative Klasse is net vorhanden aber am einfachsten amchste mit Destrolock am meisten Schade... Da musste nur 1 taste drücken... Schattenblitz^^ Und ab und zu Fluch der Elemente bzw. Seelebrechen


----------



## Tidra-on (28. Oktober 2008)

Den ultimativen DDler zeichnet aus...

1. Zieht nie Aggro und ob mit Dots oder nicht, hat er seinen Schadensouput im Griff.
2. Geht nie oom, weil er gut ausgerüstet in Raids startet, und weiss wann er sich was hinter die birne kippen muss.
3. Bedarf kaum bis keiner Heilung, denn er kennt seine Reichweite, und weiss sich dort aufzustellen (inlkusive Positonswechsel) wo er wenn überhaupt unvermeidlichen AoE abbekommt. 
4. Interessiert das Schwanzo- Meter kein Stück, sondern stellt sich in den Dienst des Raids.
5. Weiss wann er seine "zusatz-schadens dots" von schmuck etc. anzuwenden hat, ohne das die abklingzeit in die Quere kommt.
6. Opfert sich auch mal für einen Healer, wenn zb. First tank tot ist, und plötzlich dadurch Main Healer aggro zieht.

und und und...

Letzendlich gibts bei den zig Möglichkeite an Skillungen, Equips etc. keine klare Antwort auf die Frage des TE.


----------



## pixler (28. Oktober 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> Zum Rest, hm , Ele Schamie sehe ich persöhnlich mehr als nen Caster Supporter , könnte auch daran liegen dass ich keinen guten Ele Schamie kenne. Selbiges gilt für Moonkins.



Also ich habe persönlich recht gute erfahrungen mit ele schamies gemacht, Bei uns in Bt und Mh hauen die gut was raus. Vorallem ihe totems sind recht nobel. Aber würde doch sagen, das sie als Supporter schon sehr viel schaden machen.

Zur frage nach dem besten ddler, sollte man unterscheiden. Manche machen reecht guten  burstdmg andere machen über einen langen zeitraum gut schaden. Da kann man nicht genau sagen, welche klasse viel und welche wenig dmg raushaut


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

Xyman2001 schrieb:


> hyjal trash DPS:
> 1.Hexer ~8000DPS
> 2.Hexer ~7500DPS
> 3.Hexer ~7000DPS
> ...


trash hyjal totstellen? lol?
bei uns tankt ein pala und 2 ferals 2sec an, dann kannst du es vergessen nochmal aggro zu ziehen. 
wenn dann hexer nur saat schmeissen, moonkin und mage aoe fahren hat ein hunter 0 chance.
Wie gesagt bezieht sich das nur auf den trash in hyjal, alle wellen bis zum ersten boss.
wenn du ahnung hättest wüsstest du, dass meine dps-zahlen sehr realistisch sind. ich mach nächste ID mal nen Screenshot....

oh, ich seh grad dein main ist hunter....
ist klar das der beim trash-aoe am meisten schaden macht, sry^^


----------



## Valnarr (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde mache ich als Schami (Verstärker) bei Bossen denn meisten dmg danach kommt meist ne Eule. 
An meinen dmg denn ich in BT/MH raus hau kommen selten andere Klassen mehr ran. 
Schurke is so Platz 3 im Schnitt alle gleichs eq. 
Jäger/hexer naaj sind recht weit runter gerutscht. Magier machen auch noch soweit ganz gut dmg. 

Also so ist es zummindest bei uns in denn Raids.


----------



## phamo (28. Oktober 2008)

Chuck Norris !!!

Man, wenn es ein "besten DD" gäbe, rate mal wer dann noch einen anderen DD spielen würde !?! Fast keiner ?

Keine Klasse ist die ultimativste DD Klasse, ein paar Klassen haben vielleicht mehr Chancen gg Klasse X aber dafür nicht gg Klasse Y !


MFG


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> Chuck Norris !!!
> 
> Man, wenn es ein "besten DD" gäbe, rate mal wer dann noch einen anderen DD spielen würde !?! Fast keiner ?
> 
> ...


wieso Klasse vs. Klasse? das ist kein PvP-Thread.
Alle vs. Boss^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Wie gut das der DMG output GARNIX mit den spielern dahinter zu tun hat was,mit verlaub,sämtliche erfahrungsberichte zur nichte macht.

du wirst nur rausfinden können wenn du dir eine theoretisch ideale basis schaffst und dann mit den koeffizienten rechnen um dann im endeffekt eine schadensbasis für eine zeitraum unter berücksichtigung von zeitweise proccs buffs etc. pp.


----------



## Ashaqun (28. Oktober 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> Chuck Norris !!!
> 
> Man, wenn es ein "besten DD" gäbe, rate mal wer dann noch einen anderen DD spielen würde !?! Fast keiner ?
> 
> ...



So siehts aus. Alle Klassen haben im Prinzip die Möglichkeit TopDDler zu sein. Es kommt ja auch immer auf die Raidzusammenstellung an. In meiner letzten Gilde hatten wir z.B. ne sehr starke Meleegrp. Ergo war der Fury meist an Platz 1. In der Gilde davor war ein Hexer meist ganz oben und davor ein Eleschami. 
Es ist doch auch gar nicht so wichtig, wer an Platz 1 ist. Andere Sache wie PvP Fähigkeiten, Levelbarkeit und alternative Fähigkeiten (Heilen, Tanken, Support) sind auch wichtig.


----------



## PimpGun (28. Oktober 2008)

den besten Burst dmg hat meiner meinung nach der Bm-Hunter oder der ret-pala.


auf längere zeit gesehn denke ich dann doch der furry krieger


----------



## Rolliphon (28. Oktober 2008)

man beachte die Überschrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



......und ARGUMENTE.

meiner meinung nach übrigens der Bm jäger, welcher der Gruppe auch einen netten buff gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

möchten wir an der stelle mal über den sympathiewert der hunter in der wow community sprechen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (28. Oktober 2008)

Ohne die restlichen 20 seiten gelesen zu haben:
blizz hat angekündigt, das der magier(feuer) wieder dd nr 1 sein soll. fragt mich nich wie(so) oder woher


----------



## Sanji2k3 (28. Oktober 2008)

Und diese doch recht belustigende Info hast du genau woher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

blizzardbluepost:

Mages will be DamageDealer No.1

meine ich auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben...


...vorsicht, Ironie


----------



## Ragnar24X (28. Oktober 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> jede klasse, macht wenns eig ut gespielt wird viel schaden...kommt immer auf die skilung an



jo habe nen SV hunter und mache mit dem mehr schaden als son BM hunter xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (28. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> blizzardbluepost:
> 
> Mages will be DamageDealer No.1
> 
> ...



Was meint ihr, was wohl los wäre, wenn Blizz tatsächlich einer Klasse versprechen würde, Nr.1 DD zu werden....

Magier sollen aber wieder etwas stärker werden, das hab ich auch gelesen


----------



## Durin-Baelgun (28. Oktober 2008)

der Schutzkrieger mit Restoskillung

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oligig (28. Oktober 2008)

Jede Klasse hatt ihre vor und nachteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wichtigste im Raid ist aber das dir die Klasse die du spielst spass macht und du mit ihr umgehen kannst...
DPS[Penis.Meter] Stats und der gleichen find ich einfach nur lustig bzw. die leute die alle 5 minuten nach stats schreien weil sie a) zu doof sind sw_stats,recount oder Ähnliches zu installiern oder b) einfach nur ne Bestätigung brauchen wie toll sie doch sind...



> der Schutzkrieger mit Restroskillung
> 
> Mfg smile.gif



der war nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Weldras (28. Oktober 2008)

Kommt nochmal nen Müll auf den Müll ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pls close


----------



## Xall13 (28. Oktober 2008)

feral als tank!


----------



## Soupcasper (28. Oktober 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> Also, meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Ultimative DD Klasse.
> 
> Ich spiele selber nen Furor Krieger und die Schurken bzw. Hexer sind immer über mir^^
> Natürlich kommt das auch auf den jeweiligen Encounter an. Bei Voidreaver zb. also nem Boss an dem man den ganzen Fight über dransteht, da punktet der Furor Krieger extrem. Ansonsten würd ich sagen bis Hyjal bzw. BT  ( das sind DIE melee instanzen überhaupt^^ ) lieber nen Schurken anstatt nem Furor mitnehmen da wir dem Raid nix nützen, außer Schlachtruf ( uuuh ).
> ...




Öhmm... Moonkins sind Supporter? Hast wohl den Patch versäumt, wa? 

Achja und: Vote 4 Close da es schon 5000 Threads wie diesen gibt... ..


----------



## Waldman (28. Oktober 2008)

Kann man keine pauschale Aussage treffen ... wenn man MH Wellen betrachtet, dann sind Hexer und Magier durch den AE Spam so weit vorn, da kann ein Single Target DD nicht mithalten, beim Bosskampf sieht es dann schon anders aus. Wenn es ein Boss ist, bei dem man Nahkampf machen kann, dann liegen Range DDs mit guten Schaden auch vorn, aber im Regelfall haben sie gegen einen Melee keine Chance und sie aus diversen Gründen, Support, Aggro Probleme etc.
Ein Range DD mit AE Möglichkeit ist der bessere Allrounder, da er sowohl bei Melee Bossen, als auch bei Cast Bossen immer Schaden machen kann, aber als Melee geht das eben nicht, siehe Alar oder Supremus beispielsweise. Ein reiner Melee-Bossfight sieht bei uns so aus, dass die Melees den Range DDs davonlaufen. Im Gesamtschaden kommt es darauf an, wo man sich befindet, wenn man MH geht, wird man im Gesamtschaden keinen Melee unter den ersten Plätzen finden.

Ich bin Melee und scheisse auf Trash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Namir (28. Oktober 2008)

grundsätzlich ist es so, dass dd'ler ohne raidhilfe mehr schaden machen als andere mit viel raidunterstützung. sonst würde man ja die einen nicht mehr mitnehmen.
allerdings müsste man z.b. dann auch den schaden, den man durch totems mehr macht als sonst dem schami dazuzählen.
dann wären die schamis klar nr. 1


----------



## zificult (28. Oktober 2008)

mit Wotlk: der priester


----------



## Thelive (28. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> man hort dauernd *er ist fiel schwacher* oder *der macht den meisten schaden*
> 
> meistens sagt man das ein mage der besste dd ist.
> ich glaub dass eher nicht
> einfach meinung aussern




Gähhnnn man(n) kann es schon echt net mehr hören...den ultimativen dd gibt es eh nicht ...kommt immer auf den raid und die ini an...


----------



## Drydema (28. Oktober 2008)

> Öhmm... Moonkins sind Supporter? Hast wohl den Patch versäumt, wa?
> 
> Achja und: Vote 4 Close da es schon 5000 Threads wie diesen gibt... ..



du hast grade einen 1 jahr alten text gequotet ....


----------



## Oligig (28. Oktober 2008)

Weldras schrieb:


> Kommt nochmal nen Müll auf den Müll ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Jopp man soll doch Müll zu Müll legen oder?


----------



## Kaelthaludiq (28. Oktober 2008)

Harhar wie geil BRUSTDAMAGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Oktober 2008)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> möchten wir an der stelle mal über den sympathiewert der hunter in der wow community sprechen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiele selbst einen bm hunter, und seid dem patch muss ich sagen sind hunter beim bomben doch unverschämt stark geworden. auch auf single targets denke ich kann ich in 2-3min mehr raushauen als so manch anderer dd, aber sobald der kampf länger dauert, seh ich immer wie die schurken immer mehr aufholen. 

meiner meinnung nach, gibts es aber nicht den ultimativen dd. meistens seh ich zwar mich slebst vorne im dd, aber je nach boss oder support oder glück, hab ich schon jede klasse bei jedem boss vorne gesehen(ausser palas und druiden).


----------



## Onyxien (28. Oktober 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Schurke braucht erstma Combopunkte undder Krieger Wut, um die gesammte DMG ausfahren zu können.
> 
> Es geht einfach nichts über einen Magier, der einen Krieger zuerst sieht, und ihn in 5 Sekunden umhaut.



Reden wir hier vom PvE oder PvP? Mit umklatschen ist da nicht viel ...


Hast du jemals einen Furor mit zuwenig Wut für seine Rota gesehen?

[ Blutdurst Wirbelwind , dann warten und wieder von vorne ] <-- War vorm Patch, da im mom Fury skillen nichts bringt, weil sogar nen MS mehr dmg macht.


Ich spiele sowohl Krieger als auch Schurke und ich muss schon sagen, dass der Schurke durch die anderen Klassen mehr support bekommt und dadurch 

letztendlich mehr Dmg macht.

Der Furor ist ja eine Kettensäge: Am Anfang braucht sie etwas bis sie anspringt, aber wenn sie an ist, fällt sie Wälder!

Das geht beim Schurken ein wenig schneller.

Schurken machen auch deshalb mehr dmg in raids, weil der Fury i-wann die Aggrogrenze streift und dann erstmal warten muss bis der Tank mehr Aggro 

erzeugt hat, ein Schurke macht alle 10 sek ca einmal eine Finte und hat somit eine Aggroreduktion, was ihm wieder erlaubt vollen dps zu fahren.


Mfg Ony


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Reden wir hier vom PvE oder PvP? Mit umklatschen ist da nicht viel ...
> 
> 
> Hast du jemals einen Furor mit zuwenig Wut für seine Rota gesehen?
> ...


gute tanks fahren mittlerweile so viel aggro, dass kein DDler sie einholen kann. das argument sticht als nicht. selbst mit nem ms-krieger in deffhaltung baust du sehr viel aggro auf.
Und das MS mehr DMG macht halte ich für ein Gerücht, zumindest wenn Equip gleichwertig ist und Können.


----------



## Dudeman (28. Oktober 2008)

Boomkin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (28. Oktober 2008)

Durahil schrieb:


> Naja ich spiele nen Vergelter Palla (wehe jemand lacht) und finde das der relativ guten dmg macht kommt zwar nit an Schurken oder Mages ran aber es ist doch noch recht effektiv.
> Der grund warum ständig gesagt wird Vergelter machen keinen dmg liegt daran das die meisten Vergelter Kiddys sind was den ruf der ganzen skillung einwenig in den keller zieht.




FALSCH!!!der grund warum palas keinen schaden machen ist die comunity.lies dir doch einfach mal die ganzen whine threads durch.kaum macht der pala dmg und alle angsthaben im schwanzmeter abzukacken,wird rumgeheult.und sch....blizz nervt den pala wieder aufs derbste.
der pala hat einfach keine chance schaden zu machen,weil er aufs ubelste kastriert wird.

btt.hexer und schurken machen ordentlich bumms,hunter machen gut gespielt aber auch aua...


----------



## Doomsta (28. Oktober 2008)

im Moment kann keine Klasse mit dem paladin mithalten..deswgeen kommt ja auch bald (zum glück) der mega nerf für die powerranger

kann se langsam auch nciht mehr sehen...am besten ganz löschen oder Pala only server machen


----------



## Infernox666 (28. Oktober 2008)

Der ultimative DD ist eindeutig Hogger !


----------



## Namir (28. Oktober 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Schurken machen auch deshalb mehr dmg in raids, weil der Fury i-wann die Aggrogrenze streift und dann erstmal warten muss bis der Tank mehr Aggro
> 
> erzeugt hat, ein Schurke macht alle 10 sek ca einmal eine Finte und hat somit eine Aggroreduktion, was ihm wieder erlaubt vollen dps zu fahren.
> 
> ...



oder einmal verschwinden und die ganze aggro ist weg


----------



## STAR1988 (28. Oktober 2008)

lordpa schrieb:


> also ich denke vom schaden her übertrifft keiner nen off krieger!



Jäger schurke hexenmeister machen dick mehr DMG als ein off-Krieger das sind nur mal 3 klassen gibt sicher noch meherer.


----------



## Onyxien (28. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> gute tanks fahren mittlerweile so viel aggro, dass kein DDler sie einholen kann. das argument sticht als nicht. selbst mit nem ms-krieger in deffhaltung baust du sehr viel aggro auf.
> Und das MS mehr DMG macht halte ich für ein Gerücht, zumindest wenn Equip gleichwertig ist und Können.


Auf 80 wirds anders sein, weil da dann das Equip auf die Skillung ausgelegt ist ...  im moment machen Hexer auch realtiv wenig Schaden im Vergleich zu dem was sie auf 80 machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

wuahahaaa finte mademyday


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Auf 80 wirds anders sein, weil da dann das Equip auf die Skillung ausgelegt ist ...  im moment machen Hexer auch realtiv wenig Schaden im Vergleich zu dem was sie auf 80 machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehe ich aufm beta nicht so, unsere tanks machen da auch fas uneinholbar aggro, zumindest singletarget die kriegertanks.
was mir grad auffällt, wieso haben unsre tanks alle nen beta-key bekommen o0


----------



## annox (28. Oktober 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Auf 80 wirds anders sein, weil da dann das Equip auf die Skillung ausgelegt ist ...  im moment machen Hexer auch realtiv wenig Schaden im Vergleich zu dem was sie auf 80 machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß der Aggroaufbau eines Deftanks auf 80 nicht ebenfalls höher ist? Deftanks haben einen erhöhten Aggroaufbau bekommen, der ungefähr dem früheren SdR entspricht. Und sie haben nunmehr das Talent "Wachsamkeit", das ihnen das Spiel mit Heißspornen und geltungsbedürftigen DDs enorm erleichtern dürfte.


----------



## Andwari90 (28. Oktober 2008)

Alexijel schrieb:


> Für einen Anfänger würde ich allerdings nen Hunter empfehlen weil das von Hause aus DD´s sind und sie einfach zu spielen sind, meiner Meinung nach.



lol.. noch nie einen jäger auf 70 gezockt oder?  jäger war vor dem patch einer der schwersten klassen zum beherrschen und jetzt muss man sich immernoch gut mit ihm auseinandersetzen um den besten schaden fahren zu können. zum leveln ist er wirklich einer der einfachsten klassen das will ich nicht bestreiten^^

meinem empfinden nach sind alle klassen von der schwierigkeit und vom möglichen dmg gleich.. wie man damit umgeht ist was anderes


----------



## neo1986 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zur zeit der Pala.
Aber sonst denk ich ein schurke (viel schwächere schläge)oder mage(wenige Starke treffer).


----------



## Leesan (28. Oktober 2008)

das gibts doch nicht wie viele wollen noch diesen Thema eröffnen es reicht jetzt langsam


----------



## Dr. Satan (28. Oktober 2008)

Zurzeit is echt der Pala am stärksten ^^

Werd als Wl gestunnt und bin 5seks später tot...


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wuahahaaa finte mademyday


ja es gibt schurken die diesen spell verwenden!  Es soll auch schurken geben die "Kick" gelernt haben,...


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Oktober 2008)

Leesan schrieb:


> das gibts doch nicht wie viele wollen noch diesen Thema eröffnen es reicht jetzt langsam


öhm selfownd wird ich mal sagen^^ der thread ist uralt... nächster bitte


----------



## Azashar (28. Oktober 2008)

Also es gibt keinen BESTEN DD
es gibt Klassen die gut Schaden mit AoE raushauen das wären
zbsp.: Mage,Warlock,Moonkin,aber auch MS ist neuerdings nicht ohne
dann gibt es Klassen die besonders gut Schaden auf ein Ziel ausüben können
das wären dann zbsp
Fury,Hunter,Schurke,Feral,Retri
falls euch etwas nicht passt, korrigiert mich oder...

S-T-F-U


----------



## Zerkan (28. Oktober 2008)

Als erstes mal lass dir Rechtschreibung buffen ... !
So und vom dmg her is alles das selbe im Prinzip man muss seine Klasse nur richtig spielen 
bzw es kommt auf deinen Skill an also immer schön üben ;-)


----------



## KICKASSEZ (28. Oktober 2008)

am meisten macht der richtig geskillte und ecuippte mage.

aber mages werden von stunnlockschurken verstampft.

für pve: magier und hexenmeister

für pvp: schurken und hexenmeister


----------



## Dranke (28. Oktober 2008)

Helo schrieb:


> sieht iwie seeehr stark nach 12jährigem newbie aus der einfach nur imba roxxorn will
> 
> jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile
> 
> ...



Wens ein 12Jähriger ist dann kannst ihn in ruhe lassen weil das Spiel is ab 12Jahren!!!wen er 11 is OKEY aber ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is nen tipp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Samsa                                                                                                POLIZEI HAHA Shadu


----------



## rushrage (28. Oktober 2008)

Alexijel schrieb:


> Tja ich würde sagen nen Off-Warrior.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hexenmeister mit 2 shadowboltcrits 2x2.5sekunden castzeit

(jaja ich weiß jetzt nach dem patch grad nimmer)


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ja es gibt schurken die diesen spell verwenden!  Es soll auch schurken geben die "Kick" gelernt haben,...


lieber warten bis es FAST nicht mehr geht,und DANN einmal verschwindeln+ erdrosseln machen.
und vom kick weiss ich wie ganz genau wie sehr es ueber leben und wipe entscheidet


----------



## Sausage (28. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt keine ultimative DD-Klasse, aber für DMG ist Vergelter grad ziemlich nett! (Nein, dass soll kein Nerf-Geschrei werden!)
http://www.sk-gaming.com/video/42961-Retri...n_27k_Burst_DMG

mfg.


----------



## Airathor (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Klasse, die Ich grad spiele, weil skill und so...


----------



## Xeroxis (28. Oktober 2008)

Hantorihanzo schrieb:


> fiel => viel
> besste => beste
> [...]
> 
> ...



Jaja, Rechtschreibung flamen. Was sind denn bitte Boss-Fighst?.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggin-Yo! (28. Oktober 2008)

um es auf den punkt zu bringen:

mit komplett end game gear, ist der BM hunter nr.1 

und kein rogue mit 2 glaives reicht an 1 hunter mit thoridal ran...

das ist bewiesen. und steht so fest.

pre bc waren es rogues, jetzt bc sinds hunter, vielleicht werdens zu wotlk ja mal retris o.O


----------



## Mugrim (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würd mich ja nicht trauen, so eine Frage in diesem Forum zu schreiben...(Sry aber dieses Forum ist einfach flameverseucht)

Aber rein subjektiv gesehen....SHAMAN!!!

EDIT: ELE schamane...(Ich haße enhancement Schamanen, die sind so...durchschnittlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (28. Oktober 2008)

Noch mal ganz langsam auch für die leute die in kindesalter oft aus dem bett gefallen sind...
Jede Klasse kann ganz oben im dmg sein...
Ich hatte schon einen raid wo ein retri in sunwell platz1 war. oftmals sind es hexer aber mit der richtigen spielweise kann es jede klasse sein (keine tanks, healer^^)


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (28. Oktober 2008)

Also, dann "ausser" ich mich mal...

In letzter Zeit machen Paladine extrem viel Schaden, werden aber bald wieder generft.
Ansonsten kommt es 1. auf den Spieler 2. aufs Equip an.
Meistens vorne in Raids sind Magier, Hexer, Schurken, Jäger.


----------

